# Knightmares of Khorvaire



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

The day breaks on the lonely waystation, sunlight dropping down upon the small two-story building.  Outside at the stables, the sounds of the party's horses break the silence of the dawn.  The hard rain from the evening before has finally stopped, and as the rays of morning begin to illuminate the damp grass, a thin haze of evaporating fog rises from the ground.  All around, the sounds of chirping birds runs counter to the neighs and whinneys of the horses in the stable.  About 100 feet away in the line of the trees near the stables, sits the small lone marker to signify the gravesite of former Royal Swords guardsman Aaron Lleir.

One-by-one, the party members and Royal Swordsman Donoval Johns wake up and begin preparation for their jounrey northwards to Vedykar.  A meeting with an Orien contact at the Inn of the Golden Embers, plus the possibility of finding the escaped half-orc Blood of Vol priest and convict Horik Laan, lies ahead of them.  The Knightmares of Khorvaire come together once more to continue on their quest...

Lynx: the shifter wizard
Zook: the changeling rogue
Lyran: the half-elf cleric of the Silver Flame
Kolarred: the human paladin of the Sovereign Host
*Tyler*: the human dragonmarked warrior of House Orien
Korthus: the dwarf runemage

Many adventures await, and many more friends to be found.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

Stuffing his dog-eared spellbook unlovingly back into his travelbags, the feline Shifter stretches and yawns extensively (showing long & sharp canines),  only coming fully awake after some extensive arcane preparations and even more extensive grooming. 

With a hungry look, that somehow exactly mirrors the famished look of his cat Cariosa, he glances around the room and his busy companions, wondering if someone already had the thought to prepare a breakfast.

'What ever happend to the operators of this waystation?' 
the Wizard wonders with a frown.

'If not an Innkeeper, there should be at least some watchman here. Or am I mistaken?'

Shouldering his bags and buttoning up his once-again-dry travel cloak with a finely crafted pin displaying the emblem of the Morgrave University of far away Sharn, Lynx stalks off towards the yet unexplored parts of this building.



Spells for this sunny day:
Level 0: _daze, detect magic, detect magic, light, mage hand_
Level 1: _charm person, mage armor, magic missle, protection from evil_
Level 2: _cat's grace, daze monster, touch of idiocy_


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

Lyren rises before the sun to keep last watch, and as the sunrise approaches, he goes outside to pray to the Silver Flame for help with today's trials.  After an hour spent in prayer and meditation, Lyren goes back inside and searches for a kitchen area where food might be kept to break his fast, being careful not to wake any of the others.

OOC: Spells for today: 0- detect magic, detect magic, light, purify food and drink, read magic; 1- bless, magic weapon, sanctuary* (DC 15), shield of faith, detect undead; 2- magic circle against evil* , bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, lesser restoration.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

'What in the Dark S..'
Suddenly keenly aware of the pious man in the common room with him, Lynx bites down on the surprised curse as he crouches down besides the still sleeping Zook.

'Everyone working already for hours and that scoundrel is still asleep!' 
the Shifter whispers as he leans closer while Cariosa is already on the prowl, sneaking up to the changlings peaceful face.

'Only one way to teach a lazy apprentice the value of early mornings? right?' 
Lynx slyly questions his purring familiar in a voice imitating their Morgrave Mentor. 
Without further delay, Lynx upends a good-sized, cold splash from his waterskin over the unsuspecting changeling.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 3, 2004)

*Zook*

When Zook open his eyes the first thing he sees is the face of the Shifter and the Big Cat Cariosa.
*What the f***!!!* does Zook shout out... had he been a better rouge he sure had reacted with lightning reflexes, made a jump and stab the half animal with his dagger.

“Oh... I'm sorry Lynx... it's you... no ofence but I'm still not used to your presence or the water.” “You know in one of my latest mission, i tracked down a Shifter, this guy was as bad as ugly.... Oh. Sorry again... it's to early do make good or more likely intelligent conversation...” “excuse me, I'm going to wash myself, and see to the horses.”
The changeling lyes one hand on the shoulder to Lynx on his way out  “I sure like you, always with that book, and pen, with good skills, and fine temperament for a Shifter to be...” *blush* “amazing, i did it again” He turns around  looking where the others where “Good day everybody” says Zook loud enough so all can hear him. He goes outside and washes himself while hearing the birds in the trees and breathing the humidity in the fresh air._Wonderful morning._ He goes to his backpack and takes out some dried fruit and two eggs. _Nice they aren't broken._ He eats in silence, and shifts his socks “I'm going for the horses, I can take them here.”

He sales all the horses and takes them to the entrance of the waystation one by one.  On his way he finds Lyren in prayer and meditation. on the right side of the way and Kolarred making a odd dance, or practice on the left_I will fix Lyren horse first, so he dont need to use time on that, this morning, then Lynx, Tyler,and Kolarred_
Zook sees Tyler making his backpack and eating something. _He looks so odd, like a Zombie....._
“Lynx, when we are all ready would you take the lead with me?” asks the changeling, "would be nice"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

The holy warrior wake up early and spend an hour practicing combat outdoor, he spend the last 15 minutes kneeled his sword in front of him and pray the gods to give him enough strength to accomplish whatever will be required from him. 

OOC I assume that ritual combat practice is part of the prayer: spell for today: Divine favor.  

He then heads inside and starts helping his old enemy with the breakfast.  

"Lyren, need a hand with that? While I don't question your talent on the battlefield, I am a bit suspicious about your ability in the kitchen" Kolarred says it in a very friendly manner.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

As Lyran and Kolarred continue to prepare breakfast, and Zook works on the five horses to get them ready for their early morning ride, Lynx decides to clean up and organize as much of the waystation as possible.  With his realization that someone should have been here to watch over things, he decides to make things as presentable as possible in case someone comes back.

After about half and hour and the rest of the group having eaten the quick but nourishing breakfast the two holy men prepared, Tyler Du'Orien finally returns down from upstairs.  Having taken the middle watch (and thus had the least restful sleep of the group), the party allowed him to get a small extra bit of shut-eye.  He takes his portion of the food that was prepared and speaks to everyone.

*'If I may make a suggestion... I would like to push the horses harder than normal in order to get to Vedykar as quickly as possible.  I know our contact was probably expecting us last night, and I do not want to make her concerned.  If we push ahead, we can probably get into town by 2 o'clock, rather than 4 or 5 that we'd normally expect.  I spoke to Officer Johns this morning and he would also like to get to Vedykar as quickly as possible as well.  I have volunteered to take him on my horse.'*

Having said that, the Knightmares hear the footsteps of said officer, who comes downstairs dressed fully in his armor and ready for the day.  He carries with him a large backpack that presumably holds the equipment of Aaron Lleir.

'Good morning gentlemen.  I hope you all slept well.  Are we ready to go?  I'd like to return to the city as fast as possible, Kaius be praised.'

Tyler nods, and starts walking outside to Zook, with Donoval Johns following along behind.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

"Just give me a few minutes to get my things together and I will be more than pleased to get going.  Could someone help me with my armor?  Kolarred?"

Lyren starts packing his things and sorting through his pieces of armor and putting on those that he can easily strap on without help, waiting for help with the rest.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Koralled goes in help the cleric hoping he will return the favor.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

He will


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

> 'Good morning gentlemen. I hope you all slept well. Are we ready to go? I'd like to return to the city as fast as possible, Kaius be praised.'




Sneezing loudly because to the dust he cleared inside the waystation, Lynx appears at the doorway, blinking at the sun peaking through the morning mist. 

'Hurry we shall. Not every day that you get good weather for riding like this.'
Winceing, the Shifter recalls the wet yesterday. Than again, the wince might also be due to the thought of having to climb a horse.




> “Lynx, when we are all ready would you take the lead with me?”




'Why not?' Lynx grins good-humored. 'That is, if my horse behaves as good as the coach did before him.'
Despite his worries, the feline Wizard approaches his horse sceptically, but seemingly unafraid. 

'We've got very important and very urgent missions ahead of us.' 
The Shifter hisses at the horse. 

'If you buck now, you'll have to answer to the combined major faiths of Khorvaire. Think about it.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

Zook seeing that all the others was ready. "Ok Ok im a little late!"
He gets his backpack,and gets on his horse.

"I will take the lead with Lynx. must the gods be good to us today!"

He makes the horse move and soon they are in good speed north.

"So Lynx... what kind of magic do you practiced? “Seems to me that you got very rouge or ranger like skills, but your real skill lies whit in magic” ”Tell me about yourself and Cariosa... " "we got all morning to talk it seems to me” Zook looks down on the side to Lynx, where the big cat runs. “Very nice animal, where did you ge her?”


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2004)

The group mounts up and is ready to take off.  Sir Kolarred does one last check through the waystation to make sure everything is in place, and then closes the door behind him.  As soon as he climbs up into his saddle, Zook in the front of the pack whips his horse and everyone takes off up the road.

Because of the speed at which Tyler wanted the group to push their horses, there is little time or ability for the party to converse with one another.  Sir Kolarred ends up taking position at the front of the group as his skill with a horse is considerable.  Zook maintains a steady pace right behind him, and Lyran holds position third in line.  However, Lynx has a difficult time getting his horse to do what he wants, so he ends up dropping further back as the ride goes on.  To keep a semblance of group cohesiveness, Tyler (along with Donoval Johns on back) splits the difference between the front three who are able to maintain speed, and Lynx in back, who is lucky he doesn't fly off after every hard bump the horse takes.  Cariosa is also not really enjoying the ride either.

The journey to Vedykar is uneventful.  Originally there was hope that the group would perhaps be able to follow the tracks of the prison carriage as they travelled north, but it soon became apparent that the rain had eliminated all usable traces the further north they got.  Along the way the group passes a couple carriages coming from the north to the south, along with a halfling party of hikers... and Sir Kolarred stops momentarily to pass on the news of the abandoned waystation (figuring it to be a location the halflings would be trying to make to before the end of the day).

Finally, at around 1:30 in the afternoon, the first signs of Vedykar come over the hill.  The small city is laid out in wagonwheel fashion, and the most obvious feature is the huge compound of House Jorasco's Healer's Guild, right at the center of the city.  As the group descends to the gates, there is a hustle and bustle of people going in and out, the farmers outside the gates bringing their crops in, visitors going out... and the Knightmares of Khorvaire come down and reach the front gate, where a smiling and jolly halfling town guardsman awaits them.  He looks up at the group and his grin widens quite a bit.

'Good afternoon citizens!  Glad you could come!  Vedykar welcomes you!  If I may please ask to see your identification papers, that would be wonderful!  What is your business in Vedykar today?  How are the roads?  Awful storm we had last night!  Wonder if House Lyrandar had anything to do with it?  My word, that is a beautiful horse!  Magebred is it?  How are you feeling?  We have wonderful spa and relaxation facilities just north of here up to the Healer's Guild.  Madam Ulara always welcomes adventurers because they seem to need the most assistance plus have the most coin to spend!  Heh heh!  But seriously!  Identification papers please!  My goodness, is that a little kitty you have there?  She is wonderful!  Hello kitty!  How's the good puss?  Hello officer!  Traveling with an adventuring group now?  Where is your horse?  Oh nevermind me, it's none of my business.  Well this is such a good sight, to see strong men of good character!  My word!  Is that a dragonmark?  Which house is that?  I've only seen Jorasco marks myself!  It is very pretty!  Okay then.  Papers please?  Papers?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Koralled presents his paper to the men. He doesn't hesitate a second as he feels he as nothing to hide from this men. " I am glad too, to see men of duty like you. May the gods bless your work. .

OOC I assumed that his papers where in order


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 5, 2004)

Lyren presents his papers and smiles down at the guardsman, a smile hiding the unease he feels at being in a failry busy Karrnathi city.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 5, 2004)

*Zook*

Zook, looks at the little town and changes his appearance to look like a young attractive human male, he takes out his travel papers and hands them to the guard.

"Well well what a nice town you got here I must say...” ”The roads are quite bad you know, you guys should get out there and fix the bumps, hard for a traveler to get here with that kind of road leading here...” Zook looks at the man trying to distract him, in the case others in the party need to sneak in ” Did you say  Spa? can you give me the directions again?, it would be wonderful to take a day of from the mud and sweat.” Zook looks at Lynx and Cariosa, looks back on the guard and says.
“That cat is a wonder let me tell you! my friend here is lucky to have a so nice and faithful cat! You should see what the cat and her master can pull, wonderful just wonderful I must say again” He sniffs in the air ” is it marked day?! what a smell this place have! You must be drowning in flowers over here, just on  marked day does it smell like this and so good!, with less you people are blessed in some odd way”

ooc: I supose Zook got his papers in order.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Koralled seeing Zook changes his appearance, wonder what he might have to hide. Koralled turns and heads towards the guards. "Please make sure this men papers are in perfect order." He looks at Zook and add "There are no reason for you to play your little trick, these soldier are simply doing their jobs and can be trusted, they are Karnathi soldiers"

The paladin waits for the changeling to reveal the thruth.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 6, 2004)

Lynx, whose mood has steadily worsend the whole morning because of his uncooperative horse, beams a slight smile (without revealing his canines) at praise directed Cariosas way.



> It is very pretty! Okay then. Papers please? Papers?'




'Oh yes, yes. Papers of course.' 
Digging deep into his pockets, Lynx proudly produces a set of fine identification papers in a wooden envelope, displaying a fine engraving of the Morgrave University Emblem.

Still, even with those most perfect ID, the Shifter can't help but feel a bit uneasy at the Officers request. It has not been that long, since the Shifter skulked throught the seedier parts of Sharn without any hope of ever owning official papers to his name.

'We.. uh.. we are helping out the Karrnath Swords.. yesterday I mean.. I..'
Lynx stammers a bit in a fluster, trying to lend more credibility to his presence. 

To change the subject, he quickly adds.
'Is there a good Inn to be found in Vedykar? ...  is ... Sir?'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 6, 2004)

*Zook*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Koralled seeing Zook changes his appearance, wonder what he might have to hide. Koralled turns and heads towards the guards. "Please make sure this men papers are in perfect order." He looks at Zook and add "There are no reason for you to play your little trick, these soldier are simply doing their jobs and can be trusted, they are Karnathi soldiers"
> 
> The paladin waits for the changeling to reveal the thruth.




Zook turns around when he hears the voice of the Paladin. “But Sir don't be so grumpy! I'm just having a little fun.” He leans to the Paladin and whisper “I do not like to show myself like the changeling I am, and I DO like to practice” He looks at the guard “Just practicing just practicing he he he...” ooc: race ability bluff +2 Roll(1d20)+2:8,+2 Total:10 

He changes his form to something more changeling, but still quite attractive.
“Did I give you my papers?” Zook finds the box marked important in the backpack, he takes out the traveling papers and hands them to the guard. After beeing checked Zook rides up to the side of Kolarred  “Sir, i please ask you to not blow my skills in front of strangers if not very important, if i do something that you find questionable please let me know in person and as private as possible” he bumps Kolarred with his elbow “Don't be so strict he he he” 

If the party gets trough the port, Zook will change again to a normal looking human male.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

OOC Sense motive roll 10 +6

Koralled grins at Zook failed bluff attempts _ Not again, this changelling will never learn_ He approaches Zook and say

"I don't mind if you play little games like you say, what bothers me is that you were trying to fool agent of the law. Why on Korvaire someone would want to fool the law, usually it's because they have something to hide. And if you have something to hide, maybe you shouldn't be travelling with me.He pauses reconsidering his position and add

"Zook, There are much better and useful time to practice your talent


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Sense motive roll 10 +6
> 
> Koralled grins at Zook failed bluff attempts _ Not again, this changelling will never learn_ He approaches Zook and say
> 
> ...






"I will rater have you as friend Kolarred but don't expect me behave on your values, seems to me far to strict to be any good." He bends over to the Paladin and wisper "Besides the guard could use the practice of discover me himself, that will only help him... belive me" 
"And there is a big difference in changing a little my appearance to make new friends, without the downlooking that I'm see to often these days,  and murder and hiding behind a skill like mine." He looks on Kolarred "Don't you agree?"

"Let me invite you something in the nearest Inn Kolarred and lets be friends" *smiles*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

"Tell me what good there is in trying to fool an honest men doing his job. The only valid reason to use deception, is to hide something from someone. By doing so you compromise theirs and our trust in you. The fact that you can lies to this honest men for no apparent reason and don't feel ashamed about it, greatly reduces my trust in you. If you can do it that easily to him, what tell me that you won't do the same trick on us.

If you aren't proud of who you are, then work on it. Lying to yourself about your identity will just worsen the problem not solve it.  The paladin pauses for a second visibely dissapointed by Zook attitude and feeling the changeling still has a lot to learn. He then raises his head to look at him straight in the eyes. 

"I never accept anything from people I don't entirely trust"

On that the paladin goes join the others.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Tell me what good there is in trying to fool an honest men doing his job. The only valid reason to use deception, is to hide something from someone. By doing so you compromise theirs and our trust in you. The fact that you can lies to this honest men for no apparent reason and don't feel ashamed about it, greatly reduces my trust in you. If you can do it that easily to him, what tell me that you won't do the same trick on us.
> 
> If you aren't proud of who you are, then work on it. Lying to yourself about your identity will just worsen the problem not solve it.  The paladin pauses for a second visibely dissapointed by Zook attitude and feeling the changeling still has a lot to learn. He then raises his head to look at him straight in the eyes.
> 
> ...



_
There goes a man that have been thought that he is better than others, that his vision of life is the only correct... and that sens of humor don't exist _*chuckle* _Well... Paladins... they are what they are” _

Zook smiles and sees if everyone is on the right side of the gate.

“And by the way” says Zook to the back of the Paladin ”You WILL see how you can trust this changeling, when in the eat of battle maybe its me that saves your metal bottom” ”he he he” He gets up to the side of Lynx “I have never been unpure of hearth with any of my group on earlier adventure and are not planing to be it either!” “Did the guard say where the Inn where?”  "I'm getting thirsty with all this talking, and Orien are waiting for Tylor"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2004)

The halfling guard takes each person's identification papers one-by-one, checking off who they are to what they look like.  Lynx, Tyler, Lyran and Donoval walk through the gates leading their horses without any problems.

However, when Zook attempts to get through the gate with his face looking like a young human male, the guard stops him from going forward.  Zook smiles at him and begins speaking...




> '...is it marked day?! what a smell this place have! You must be drowning in flowers over here, just on marked day does it smell like this and so good!, with less you people are blessed in some odd way'




The halfling puzzles over this for a second or two, because the identification papers clearly show Zook's real face of a changeling, and yet he didn't appear that way for some reason.

'Excuse me, sir... are you... you ARE this... Zook... are you not?  Please show me your true identity so I can pass you through the gates.'

Before the rogue can respond, the paladin Sir Kolarred is on him immediately for wasting their time and trying to pull a fast one over on the guard.  Pretty soon, the two of them have themselves a small little argument which the others in the group turn around to witness.  The guard stands there watching everything unfold before him.




> 'There are no reasons for you to play your little trick, these soldier are simply doing their jobs and can be trusted, they are Karnathi soldiers.'
> 
> 'But Sir don't be so grumpy! I'm just having a little fun. ... Sir, I please ask you to not blow my skills in front of strangers if not very important.  If I do something that you find questionable please let me know in person and as private as possible.  Don't be so strict... he he he.'
> 
> ...




Sir Kolarred just shakes his head as it's obvious that his words went right through one ear of the changeling and out the other.  He walks forward away from the changeling and joins the others on the other side of the gate.  Zook gives his lopsided grin to them all once more then begins walking forward towards them as well.  However, before he can take more than two steps, the halfling guard's arm reaches out and grasps the changeling before he can go any further.

'Hold please, sir.  I fear I must ask you to wait.  I will need to speak to you further about some things, particularly what is your business here in Vedykar.  We don't take kindly to potential troublemakers.'

The guard turns to the other five men who are waiting for Zook to come through.

'You men are free to go.  Enjoy your stay in Vedykar.  If you are looking for a fine inn to stay at, the Inn of the Golden Embers is recommendable.  Straight ahead and take your fourth right.  Two blocks down from there.  Good day.'

He then nods to another gatesman standing a few yards away with a firm grip on his halberd, and then turns to the changeling, leading the rogue towards the guard's postroom next to the gate.

'If you would follow me please?  Thank you.'

*****

*OOC:*  Zook, please roll whatever Charisma check you would like (Diplomacy, Bluff or Intimidation) to be your response to the guard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Koralled watches the scene with sadness and while he is not convinced of Zook complete innocence, he isn't convince of his guilt. He turns towards the others and say. "Zook might not be bad, he is just a bit too young and immature"

Koralled using his personal presence and magnetism approaches the soldier. "Gentlemen, this young changeling is travelling with us. He is still young and discovering his potential. He didn't mean to fool you, he just wanted to play a little. As a soldier of Karnath myself, I know that we can't play with the law, but he isn't from here, and our laws are a bit strange to him. I ask you gentlemen to release this changeling. I Koralled D'hui will take entire responsability for his act within the wall of this city and am willing to bring myself responsible of any wrongdoing from his part. Koralled looks at the soldiers with cold and sincere eyes, really beleiving what he just said.

OOC Diplomacy roll 8+12= 20


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 7, 2004)

"Koralled you are truly a good man" Zook turns to the guard and changes himself   to his normal. "there you go... And please don't comment my ugliness"

ooc: Bluff Roll(1d20)+2:16,+2 Total:18  BLuff is the only charisma check Zook has. is it necessary wen Zook reveal himself?


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 7, 2004)

Lynx follows the exchange between Koralled and Zook with an ever increasing frown, his feline eyes slowly narrowing to mere slits. 

'So much for entering this town without causing a great disturbance.' 
the Shifter quietly hisses at his cat. 

'I bet we'll be expected at the Golden Embers now before we even get to ride those four blocks.'




> I Koralled D'hui will take entire responsability for his act within the wall of this city and am willing to bring myself responsible of any wrongdoing from his part.




Winceing once more at Koralled's bold statement, Lynx nervously shifts back and forth in his saddle, wondering how he might defuse the situation before the not only the city of Vedykar, but also the rest of Karrnath will be gossiping about the Knightmares arrival.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Donoval Johns nods in agreeance with Sir Kolarred's proclamation to take resposibility for the changeling's behavior.

'That is very good of you, Sir Kolarred.  The Royal Swords could certainly use men of your calibre.'

He turns the to the rest of the group.

'Well if you will excuse me, gentlemen, I really must go and report in.  Our unfortunate loss of such a good man as Aaron cannot be unaccounted for for too long.  I hope you find whatever it is you are looking for, and perhaps our paths may cross again as I prepare my hunt for Horik Laan.  Good day.'

The Royal Swordsman nods, and then turns and leaves.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 7, 2004)

"Do we know where the Inn is?" Zook looks at his surroundings trying to make out the buildings, and if one of them are obvious the Inn  “Golden Embers”.

Search Roll(1d20)+8: 14,+8 Total:22


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

Koralled looks at Zook with a sceptical air. "Please prove me that I did the right thing" He then address a silent prayer to the gods, asking them to protect Zook from himself.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 8, 2004)

> "Do we know where the Inn is?"




'Yes, yes, we do. Straight ahead and than take the fourth to the right.'
Lynx growls in under his breath while turning back towards Zook. 

'But maybe we shouldn't let everyone know where we are headed after we announced our arrival so clearly at the city gates!'

Suspicious of the milling crowd, Lynx carefully scans the people near him for shady subjects who might be observing the Knightmares.

((Search d20[7]+5= 12 / Spot d20[8]+7= 15))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Tyler motions to get everyone together in a circle so that he might adress them all.  Lynx and Lyran step right up to him, although Kolarred waits for a second or two to verify with the guard that Zook is free to go.  The halfling gives the paladin the once-over, then nods in agreement to the request that Zook be released under Kolarred's cognizance.  Zook flashes the guard his lopsided grin once more, then he and the paladin join in the circle.

*'I have to agree with Lynx here, everybody.  It is important that we maintain a low profile.  We have no idea if anyone we come across is a member of the Emerald Claw.  I do not think we will be so lucky as to have every member bearing a tattoo identifying them as such.'*

Lynx throws another look around the bustling crowd to see if anyone is paying them any mind.  Nothing or no one draws his attention, so he refocuses on the House Orien member.

*'The way I see it, we have a couple things we need to deal with.  First, we have to meet our contact at the Inn.  Someone should head there presently to get the story of what the next phase of our mission is.  However, we also do have the problem of the waystation still being without any attendants there.  This is also a House Orien problem, as I believe the station is under House control.  I really should check in with the House here to alert them to this.  Thus there are two things of import that we need to deal with.  We should determine what our course of action will be for both these things.  Anyone have any opinions, or have anything else they need to do while we are here?'*

**********

*OOC:* Each player received 100XP for the guardsman encounter.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

"I suggest we go meet your contact and we let him know about the waystation. He can then report that to his superior who will take an action for that. I know Sir D'Orien that you care about your house but we shouldn't be overly concerned with this minor maintenance issue, when there are evil priest lurking around and the Emerald claw preparing something."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 9, 2004)

"After all, the indication are that the Emerald Claw had everything to do with the Waystation's depopulated state, and tracking down their movements will go a long way to ensuring that nothing of the kind happens in this region again.  As for keeping a low profile, let's be prefectly honest: We can't.  I am very obviously and proudly a Templar of The Silver FLame.  There are only so many of us who dare show our faces in Karrnath, and those who do are inevitably watched like hawks.  My mere presence ruins any chance we have at a low profile..."

Lyren pauses thoughtfully for a moment and then turns to Zook "I think I understand why it was your first instinct to appear human Zook.  People tend to treat changelings as thieves the minute they know you are a changling...just as they tend to look at me twice simply because I hear the voice of the Flame.   But this is not the time for the musings of a distracted mind...where shall we stable the horses?  Does this Inn we are meeting at have facilities?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 9, 2004)

> "I suggest we go meet your contact and we let him know about the waystation. He can then report that to his superior who will take an action for that. I know Sir D'Orien that you care about your house but we shouldn't be overly concerned with this minor maintenance issue, when there are evil priest lurking around and the Emerald claw preparing something."




'Well, thats as sound a plan as any I guess.'
Lynx absentmindedly agrees. Mainly the Shifter is looking forward to get off the horse.

After pausing to stretch himself in the saddle, trying to get a glance of the longed for Inn, Lynx adds. 
'I doubt though we can save much time by splitting up Sir D'Orien. Neither will your fathers contact.. a Lady she is I believe Sir Kolarred.. talk to us without you present Sir Tyler, nor would one of us others achieve much useful at House Oriens local agency without your sigil.'

Shruggin noncommittal, Lynx turns to face the mounted Knights. 
'If the Lady at the Golden Embers cannot report the abandoned waystation, we will just have to take care of that afterwards. I don't think that an hour more or less without an attendant will change much out there.'



> ..just as they tend to look at me twice simply because I hear the voice of the Flame.




'I.. so.. you kinda hear it talking to you all the way from...'
Biting his tonque once more, Lynx quickly shuts up and inwardly scolds himself once again for his loose mouth. 

'Not very damn likely that they'd allow a Shifter into Flamekeep to study that thing I suppose.'
he very, very quietly growls to himself a bit later.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 9, 2004)

*Zook*

“We should get to the Inn quickly, the most obvious of us should get a table and others take over the talking” he sees over to Lyren ”I know all about it, onetime I was just admiring the beauty of a lady, and elf lady I must say, and i was accused for planing rob her.” “I was just admiring her!”
He then looks on Lynx “We three should take tables in the Inn, we are obviously not from here, we could sit in ear range for the conversation that Tyler and Koralled eventually is going to have” “What do you say?” he looks on all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

The group gathers themselves together and begins walking north for the few blocks before turning to the right.  As they walk, they notice quite a few halflings throughout the streets... more than you'd ordinarily see in a non-halfling community.  It's only through more careful observation that the evidence of Jorasco dragonmarks becomes prominent.

After about 15 minutes of walking, the group comes upon the Inn of the Golden Embers.  It is a three-story building built exceedingly well from all appearances, and set back about twenty feet from the road.  Everbright lanterns hang every few feet on tall posts, the tavern on the first floor towards the back has it's own patio for outdoor feasting, and the grounds hold a very nice garden with a wonderful dolphin fountain.  Directly across the street is a large stable wherein all manner of mount can be stored (incuding a skylit area for flying mounts).  The overall impression is that this is one of the more well-to-do areas of Vedykar.  What this also tells the group is that this job is important enough to House Orien that they're willing to spring for the group to come (and presumably stay) here for the night.

The sun burns overhead (being approximately 2:00 or so in the afternoon, and the party has stopped right in front of the Golden Ember's green hedge that protects it's front yard.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 10, 2004)

Overtly glad to finally get off the stubborn horse, Lynx jumps from the saddle and stretches exaggeratedly to show his relief.

'Nice place.' 
the Shifter notes 

'..far to nice a place for truculent beast like you I guess' 
he adds, patting his mount forgivingly. Still, glancing around Lynx searches for a stablehand that would rid him of his horse better sooner than later. 
((Search d20[1] - bleh.. I just rolled for the heck of it, but I'd thought I'd let you know)) 




> We three should take tables in the Inn, we are obviously not from here, we could sit in ear range for the conversation that Tyler and Koralled eventually is going to have” “What do you say?”




Still somewhat disgruntled by Zooks ceaseless sneakiness, the often shunned Shifter growls. 
'Do.. do you think that necessary? I mean, we are here on official business of the House.. are we not? It would be the agents right to distrust us, not for us to distrust him. If we try to fool him it might cost us the likely last ally we are to meet for quite a while as things stand right now.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 10, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Still somewhat disgruntled by Zooks ceaseless sneakiness, the often shunned Shifter growls.
> 'Do.. do you think that necessary? I mean, we are here on official business of the House.. are we not? It would be the agents right to distrust us, not for us to distrust him. If we try to fool him it might cost us the likely last ally we are to meet for quite a while as things stand right now.'




“Yes you probably right, i think i been in business too long, add to that that I do not like so populated places." "Forgive me Lynx I'm being to suspicious off everything and everybody.” “Can I take that for you?” he indicates the horse “I can sure find the stabelboy” Search Roll(1d20)+8:15,+8 Total:23
“Lyren please be a good man and correct me you too if you notice that I'm out of line, i must learn this social skills city folks have, one way or another”

Zook looks up to the sky “Is it going to rain more?”


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 11, 2004)

> “Can I take that for you?”




'Yes, yes.. thank you Zook.'
Lynx quickly responds, freeing himself finally of the responsibility of his horse.

'Let's see what this place has to offer. Sure looks like it would hold his own in some of the better districts of Sharn.'

Purring with the prospect of fine food and drink, the Shifter graps his bags and heads for the door.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 13, 2004)

Lyran sees to his own horse before going into the establishment and joining the rest of the party.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

Koralled places his horse near Lyran's horse and follow him inside.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 13, 2004)

The group enters the building's ground floor and walks past the front desk where a middle-aged elven woman is speaking with a couple of human guests.  They follow the small sign directing them towards the tavern and dining area, and when they walk in, they see that it is virtually empty.  Tyler shrugs to the group and motions for everyone to take a seat, as he expects that his House contact should be here momentarily.

Lyran:


Spoiler



((Spot [19] + 4 = 23 / DC 20))  As the party entered the building from the outside, you just barely caught the glimpse of what appeared to be a gnome standing on the staircase, and as soon as he saw the group enter, he darted upstairs.  As you walked past the stairs to go to the back, you threw a quick look up it, but did not see the gnome.  But you are pretty sure the gnome was on the lookout for the group.



Korthus (and Luthal, Tomanta & Morgan):


Spoiler



Korthus has been standing on the staircase to the second floor of the inn disguised as a gnome via his hat of disguise, keeping a watch out for the party that Marta D'Orien is expecting to arrive.

You four have all been hired by Marta to lead the adventuring group known as the Knightmares into the Ashen Spire mountains.  Tomanta D'Arture is a member of the Finder's Guild of House Tharashk, and the rest of you have worked with him on numerous missions prior to this.  Marta asked you all to find a temple in the Spires dedicated to the cult known as the Blood of Vol, and to make sure the Knightmares get there safely.  While Korthus has been on look-out waiting for the party to arrive (since they should have been in yesterday), the rest of you and Marta have been upstairs in your rooms passing the time.

Suddenly you each receive a knock on your door and Korthus announces to each of you that the Knightmares have arrived and are moving back to the tavern.  Each of you prepare yourselves and follow Marta D'Orien as she moves towards the staircase going down.  **PLEASE DO NOT POST UNTIL AFTER I MAKE THE FIRST MARTA D'ORIEN POST.  THEN YOU ARE FREE TO SPEAK AS A FULL MEMBER OF THE GROUP.  THANX!


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 13, 2004)

Leaning back on his chair, Lynx twists his head back and forth, studying the decor with awed interest. 

'Well.. nice.' the Shifter rejoices 'Since House D'Orien covers the outlay, why don't we see if the kitchen lives up to the places standard?' 

Turning around quickly, almost tipping his chair in the progress, Lynx strains to get a better look at the menue board, licking his lips as he carefully reads through the selection. 

In the meantime, the disregarded cat Cariosa tries to convince Kolarred to treat her with a nice bowl of milk by fawning around his boots.



OoC:
All this twisting and turning kinda also implies that Lynx takes a look around and would hopefully notice anything strange.

((Search d20[9]+5= 14 / Spot d20[19]+7= 26))


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

Koralled doesn't pay attention to the cat, not realising that this one is intelligent and might be hurt by his lack of attention. The knight feeling a bit akward with his heavy armor wonders if he shouldn't take a room and change first. Quickly rembering what his quest is all about and that his enemy can be anywhere he rapdly changes his mind. He opens the menu and looks at all the Karnathi delicacies. Tonight I feel like a good Karnathi steak. He waits for the other the waiter to come to their table looking around for anything special.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 13, 2004)

After placing the horses with the stabelboy, he follow the party, and takes a seat so he get his back to the wall. Zook takes out some herbs from his backpack and shows them to Lynx, “look I allways tries to have some of this, dont they smell good?, the taste is even better” “it makes me feel at home” 



			
				Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Well.. nice.' the Shifter rejoices 'Since House D'Orien covers the outlay, why don't we see if the kitchen lives up to the places standard?'




"yes yes Lynx sure they do... well... I hope so, I'm very hungry” Zook looks over to the Paladin and hears his request “well I'm not in the meat mood today, I will order a big salad with hardboiled eggs if they make that kind of meals here” “Excuse me?!” Zook tries to make contact with an employee.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2004)

A motion by the party to the waitstaff produces a young elven man dressed simply in a white tunic and a deep red apron.  He holds in his hand a small jug of fine red wine and five glasses, which he places it on the table.  He smiles kindly to the group and speaks.

'Good day to you, gentlemen... my name is Erreaminin.  Are you having a late lunch or an early supper?  We have wonderful meats and breads for sandwiches... or we have pork loin and lamb strew if you'd prefer something heartier.  Can I start you off with anything?'

Lynx:


Spoiler



You get the sneaking suspicion that this elf isn't who or what he seems.  During your time in Sharn you've seen and worked with many elves, and this elf's movements just strike you as just a little bit off for a typical waiter.  ((Spot 26 / Disguise DC 23))



Kolarred:


Spoiler



You get a faint aura of evil from the young elven boy.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 14, 2004)

*Lyran*

Lyran takes his seat next to Kolarred and leans close to the knight and whispers.

"I think I saw a look out watching for us rush up the stairs as soon as we got here.  Whoever knew we were coming knows we are here.  Be on your guard."

Lyran then turns to Erreaminin and says  "Some lamb stew sounds fine...say, I always marvel at a well built establishment...my father was a carpenter...and I was curious, the upper story of your building seems held up with almost effortless supports!  How thick did they have to build the upper story floor to hold up so well?"  ((ooc Bluff (1d20+2=22)))


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

"I will take the lamb young elf." Kolarred will then wait for him to leave the area and will tell the others calmly looking around to make sure none of the staff members are around (also relying on his detect evil power). "Don't know if that one is with them but I felt a faint aura of evil emanating from this young elf. I don't really feel like eating this food unless someone can make sure that it's free from all poison. I also recommand that we all keep an eyes on each others back while we are eating. . The paladin suddenly stops his arm holding the water cup when it almost reached his lips. _ I better not take any chances_. He puts back the cup on the table and keep an eye on everything happening in front of him, basically covering the people sitting in front of him back.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 14, 2004)

> 'Good day to you, gentlemen... my name is Erreaminin. Are you having a late lunch or an early supper? We have wonderful meats and breads for sandwiches... or we have pork loin and lamb strew if you'd prefer something heartier. Can I start you off with anything?'




Growing suspicious, Lynx ceases his hectic motions and focuses the elven boy with his mesmerizing, feline eyes drawn tight. 

'Yes.. you could my .._ friend_!' the Wizard answers in a strangly quiet and enticing voice, prompting him to come closer with an awkward motion of his claw-tipped fingers.

'Must've missed it, please tell me your name again my _friend_!' 



OoC:
Casting _Charm Person _- Will Save to resist (DC 13)


----------



## Månestråle (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zook*

_No good salad on me today_ “lamb stew and a glass of red wine please” Zook looks how the others orders their food.
“aura of evil?” does Zook whisper when he hears the Paladin speak. Zook sees toward Erreaminin
sense motive Roll(1d20)+2(race)+6(skill):19,+2+6 Total:27

“Let us wait for the food and test it, I got some scrolls for that purpose” Zook takes hi backpack from the floor and finds the right scroll, trying to do it unseen Sleight of Hand Roll(1d20)+5:9,+5 Total:14 
“I cannot use them myself” “Lyren you can use scrolls right?” does he whisper to the Half-Elf. Zook hands Lyren a scroll of detect poison.“I got two more“ He whispers to the party “We should first test the food of Koralled, I assume that he is the biggest treat in this party“ “and the first to be taken down“


Sorry I did not notice that I was on my girlfrinds acount.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lyran's remark about a look-out running up the stairs puts Tyler D'Orien on alert.  He'd ordinarily suspect that the look-out might be to let his House fellow know that he and the group had arrived, but after what happens next, he isn't so sure.

Tyler's alert status is doubly raised when he sees Sir Kolarred stare at the elven waiter intently with a piercing gaze.  Having seen that look before (most recently at the upstairs door of the waystation before finding the zombie), he slowly moves his hand to the handle of his sharresh.  He and Lyran also note that Zook has silently moved to his backpack and has begun rummaging around in it.  With a sing-songy voice, Lynx once against requests the name of the young elf... and the party all sees him go a bit cross-eyed before seemingly coming out of it, and he gives a huge smile to the Shifter.

((Will Save [8] + 0 = 8 / DC 13))

'My name is Erreaminin, my friend!  I am at your service!  How may I help you?  What is your name?'

Lynx nods to the rest of the group, and almost immediately they break into action.  Zook hands the scroll of Detect Poison and hands it to Lyran.  Kolarred pours the wine he took back into the jug, and upon casting of the spell, the cleric finds that indeed, the wine has been poisoned.  All during this, the elf just smiles and doesn't react at all to his treachery being discovered.

Suddenly, through the doors to the front of the building, five individuals stride into the room!  The party sees a woman dressed in high quality finery, a young human male dressed in the finest darkweave, a black haired shifter looking very intently, a LARGE gnoll wielding a battleaxe , and the gnome that Lyran recognized on the stairs coming in.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 14, 2004)

> 'My name is Erreaminin, my friend! I am at your service! How may I help you? What is your name?'




'My name is Lynx of course..' the Shifter responds, his voice returing to the Wizards moreregular pitch. Barely looking at the bewitched waiter, Lynx grows even more quietwhen the poison is discovered. 

Pale with suppressed anger, the Shifter questions Erreaminin further with an only badly disguised growl. 
'But tell my _friend_.. I doubt a disguise is really necessary among friends, dont you think?'




> Suddenly, through the doors to the front of the building, five individuals stride into the room! The party sees a woman dressed in high quality finery, a young human male dressed in the finest darkweave, a black haired shifter looking very intently, a LARGE gnoll wielding a battleaxe, and the gnome that Lyran recognized on the stairs coming in.




Whirling around at the entrance of the new group, Lynx calms seems ready to snap at the unfolding events. Nervously his claw-like fingers grate across the table.
'Do you know those people Erreaminin?'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zook*

Zook looks around looking for cover, and tryes to hide.

Roll(1d20)+9:18,+9 Total:27


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Koralled looks at the intruders. Could these be agents of the emerald claw? Koralled gets ready to draw his sword.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lynx said:
			
		

> 'But tell me _friend_.. I doubt a disguise is really necessary among friends, don't you think?'




'Oh yes!  You are absolutely right!  My apologies!'

The young "elf" reaches up and pulls off the points of his ears, then removes the wig from his head.  A little bit of make-up removal from his face and he begins to look more human than elf-like.  He drops the pieces of his disguise at his feet and smiles sweetly at Lynx.

Suddenly the doors open up and the other group of five individuals stride into the room.




			
				Lynx said:
			
		

> 'Do you know those people Erreaminin?'




'Hmm?  Oh no!  I was told only to keep an eye out for your group and stop you any way I could.  I do not know who these people are.  They look violent if you ask me.'


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

The gnoll's grip tightens on his axe when he sees Koralled's hand move slightly towards his sword. The bristly hair on his back starts to rise a bit, and his lips pull back in a snarl.

"This is a bad time for a fight, warrior.", he says in a rasp. He glances over to the young human wearing black, with indecision in his eyes. The gnoll appears to be confused. "I thought that these were to be our companions?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 15, 2004)

Lyran, alarmed by the large group of new-comers, and confused by the disguised waiter, touches his hand to his holy symbol and casts a spell.

((cast _Magic Circle against Evil_, centered on myself.  10 ft. radius from me, lasts 40 minutes))

"I suggest that someone explain what in the Flame's holy name is going on here."


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 15, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I thought that these were to be our companions?"




"They do seem a might jumpy," Tomanta agreed.  He rested his hand casually on his sword.  "Then again, we probably paint a pretty threatening picture.  Marta," he turned towards his employer, "maybe you should introduce us before something unexpected occurs."


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 15, 2004)

Glancing back and forth between Erreaminin and the newly entered group, Lynx comes to the conclusion that they appearently do not work together (though small doubt still remains).

'We.. uh.. well.' 
the Shifter stammers, trying to salvage the situation.

'We we're indeed waiting on a friend from House D'Orien when my other _friend_ here spiced up our wine with some ... what kinda substance did you use anyways Erreaminin? If I may ask?'
While Lynx remains cordial with Erreaminin, his hissing and spitting cat familiar reveals his true disposition of the pair towards the waiter, even though Cariosa keeps well to the other side of the room. 

Turning his attention back to the group, Lynx motions them to come closer
'So.. uh, maybe you'd like to sit down? ...  I'd recommend to not partake of the meal though if I were you.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Koralled keeps his eyes on the gnoll making sure he doesn't radiate any evil. Not detecting anything he relaxes his stance and give the newcommer a large smiles hoping to break the tension and improve the relation.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Koralled keeps his eyes on the gnoll making sure he doesn't radiate any evil. Not detecting anything he relaxes his stance and give the newcommer a large smiles hoping to break the tension and improve the relation.




Luthal returns the grin, although in his case it does not look much different from the snarl that was previously on his snout. He relaxes his grip on his battleaxe, using a long leather strap to secure it to his back.


----------



## Badger (Dec 15, 2004)

As Korthus entered into the room with the others, he felt the tension in the air and called up the words to his spell of entrapment. In the close confines of the inn, as well as the proximity to each other, Korthus felt confident that the web would catch all of them and hold them fast.

While he hated the disguise he was wearing, he far preferred to keep his features mainly dwarven, he knew that there were few dwarven mages in these parts, and even fewer possessing mithril armor. With those facts weighed in, Korthus felt he could keep his composure awhile longer in his present _skin_.

Luckily, the problem between his companions and those they were sent to guide seemed to boil down as quickly as they had flared up and as the tension settled, Korthus allowed his mind to release the spell for the time being and waited to see how the others would play this hand.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 16, 2004)

The tensions in the room run exceedingly high with the charming of the waiter, the discovery of the poison, and the entry into the dining hall of Marta Du'Orien and her band of adventurers.  However, cooler heads prevail and the House Orien contact raises her arms in an attempt to have everyone stand down.

Slowly but surely, hands are removed from weapons, frowns are turned into wary smiles, and eyes are met with the realization that almost everyone is on the same team.  Tyler Du'Orien stands up from the table and walks over to the woman, and the two grasp hands.

*'I am Tyler Du'Orien.  It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance.  My apologies for everything thus far, we have just discovered some treachery involving this young man...'* he motions to the waiter, who smiles large and waves to them both. *'...and you surprised us is all.'*

'No apologies, my dear Tyler.  Allow me to introduce myself and my associates... I am Marta Du'Orien of here in Vedykar, and these are men connected with House Tharashk.  May I introduce Tomanta D'Arture, Luthal of Droaam, Morgan the Panther, and Korthus Stonefire?'

As each member is named, they step forward and nod to the Knightmares.  Tomanta is dressed in a beautiful darkweave coat and looks to have a bit of intelligence about him, Luthal is a very large and imposing gnoll although it appears as though he makes a conscious effort to minimize his intimidating factors to keep everyone at ease, Morgan is a shifter with black hair and exudes an air of forced contemplative calmness, and the gnome suddenly changes and transforms into a dwarf that appears to be very badly burned.

*'A pleasure, gentlemen.  Please, everyone let's sit down.  If this person here...'* he again motions to the waiter, *'...knows we are here, then we shouldn't dally here for too long because reinforcements will probably arrive soon.'*

Everyone nods and one-by-one everyone takes seats around the table, some eyeing the pitcher of poisoned wine that still remains in it's center.  The formerly-elf-now-human waiter continues to stand happily next to Lynx and goes right into serving mode.

'Can I get anyone something to eat?  Maybe something to drink?'


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 16, 2004)

> 'Can I get anyone something to eat? Maybe something to drink?'




'uh.. no.. we're still digesting your last offer'
Lynx winces, starting to feel somehow at fault for the charmed wanna-be assassins morbid offer.

Trying to trick more information out of Erreaminin, the Shifter asks with a forced smile
'But since we're all introducing ourselfs, why don't you go ahead and tell us why you're here and who send you?' 

Hoping to disquise the inquisition in more idle chatter, Lynx turns towards the newcomers.
'Me? My name is Lynx and I've the honor of being an employee of the renowned Morgrave University.. besides working with Sir Tyler here of course.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 16, 2004)

*Zook*

Zook hidden as he was, steps down from his hiding place in the stairs to the second floor. He give all the newcomers a nod with his head.”I'm Zook pleasure to meet you all” He looks around him making sure that just the big party-table hears  “This place is not secure, someone knows we are here” he indicates with a nod against Erreaminin ”and did just try to poison us” he picks up the pitcher of poisoned wine ”I will stand guard in the stairs" "reinforcment may come as Tylers says” “Lynx you can tell me the details if i can't hear from where I'm standing” The changeling returns to the stairs.

He keeps one eye on all movements and sounds from the second floor and elsewhere in the Golden Embers. Listen Roll(1d20)+4:12,+4 Total:16 Search Roll(1d20)+8:8,+8 Total:16 _Where are the ones who tried to poison us? They sure got this place under vigilance, maybe one more than the fake elf._

Zook loosen his dagger in the belt concealing it with his hands, he lends against the wall and guard the place


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 16, 2004)

Margan sits, his arms crossed in front of him and his back straight. He gives ever so slight a smile to the others, and at Zook's statement that the tavern might be unsafe, he suggests, "Perhaps we should move elsewhere, then... there are other taverns in this city, or we could congegrate in a room upstairs." He then turns to Lynx and the others, introducing himself. "I am Margan, a traveler mostly; and a follower of Balinor." The Shifter lifts one eyebrow at the word "traveler", indicating that there is more to the story.


----------



## Badger (Dec 17, 2004)

_ooc: Defcon...I wasn't planning on Korthus to swap out of his gnome guise until later on, and when he did, he would have shifted to how he looked before the burns, as they are his one vain point. However, what is done is done, so on with the show.._

Korthus dropped the gnome disguise as he saw the others beginning to sit down, and cursed as he saw his burned arms before him as the illusion faded.

_I have to gain more control over this blasted hat and remember that there is no need to show this to those around me._

Recovering his wits quickly, Korthus willed the magic of the hat to return his features to what they were before he had been caught in the mage's fire. His muscular arms suddenly appeared unmarred, while his patchy and thin beard became full and rich hearty once more.

Satisfied that he was _normal_ once more, Korthus looked at those around the table, his eyes challenging friend and strangers alike to speak of his change. When he was satisfied that none would, he spoke when there was a pause in the introduction among those at the table.

"I am Korthus, or Kort to those I share the road with. I am an apprentice runesmith and journeyman mage. May your days be long and your nights safe as we travel together."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2004)

"My name is Lyran.  This is Kolarred.  If we go somewhere else, we shall have to go fetch our horses.  Do you know a safer location?  I presume that a parade through the street with all of us will certainly be lower profile than sitting here and getting some unpoisoned food and drink to discuss things over.  We could also set a guard if we are being particularly skittish."


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 18, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "My name is Lyran.  This is Kolarred.  If we go somewhere else, we shall have to go fetch our horses.  Do you know a safer location?  I presume that a parade through the street with all of us will certainly be lower profile than sitting here and getting some unpoisoned food and drink to discuss things over.  We could also set a guard if we are being particularly skittish."




"I think going upstairs might be the best option, although the room might get a little crowded.  We should plan on departing as quickly as possible, however." Tomanta began tapping a finger on the top of the table.  "Of course, the question is what do we do with our friend here once he has told us what he knows?"  Tom moves his eyes towards the would-be assassin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2004)

> 'But since we're all introducing ourselves, why don't you go ahead and tell us why you're here and who send you?'




Erreaminin smiles once more at the wizard and addresses the crowd happliy.

'I'm here because my employer told me to come and find you.  He said that the Knightmares of Khorvaire were bad men who would try and stop our plans, and that they needed to be eliminated from the equation.  The Order has important work to do, and you men have been interfering in our plans for too long.'

It is quite disconcerting to see the human grinning in merriment as he talks about the group's destruction.

'You'll get yours soon enough.  I'm not the only one who is after you.  Although these new men are a strange addition to the situation.  I'll have to let the Order know the Knightmares are growing.'

He once more smiles and everyone, but says no more.

Marta looks around the table at the assembled men and then catches the eye of Tyler before speaking to everyone.

'I think a good course of action is to have Tyler and perhaps a few more of you come with me upstairs to go over what needs to happen... it shouldn't take long.  The rest of you may want to do a thorough interrogation of this gentleman here to discover who exactly he works for and what he and they want with us.  Any information we can get from him will probably help save your lives.'

She stands up from her chair as if to imply her mind has been made up over this course of action, and a second after Tyler Du'Orien also rises.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 19, 2004)

Koralled answers back the women. "I guess only Lynx can continue the interogation. It looks like the little assassin only seems to care about him. I also suggest that we lock this men somewhere to prevent him from telling his superior that our little group doubled in size. If they expect only four of us we might have a serious advantage.  After telling his mind to the others he also rises, not really interested in interogation the petty assassin. 

He will follow silently his employer and the lady.


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Koralled answers back the women. "I guess only Lynx can continue the interogation. It looks like the little assassin only seems to care about him. I also suggest that we lock this men somewhere to prevent him from telling his superior that our little group doubled in size. If they expect only four of us we might have a serious advantage.  After telling his mind to the others he also rises, not really interested in interogation the petty assassin.
> 
> He will follow silently his employer and the lady.




"Good idea, although we should make sure he won't be released by his friends.  Find out who his contacts are in town.." Tomanta rises to go upstairs with the others.  "Also find out what he knows about what the others have planned.  Find out who he is supposed to meet, where, and when, to give his report, and see if he knows what the plan is if he fails.  We might be able to set a trap of our own.".


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 19, 2004)

*Zook*

Zook sees how the party splits up, some goes with Marta, and some stays with Lynx and the chanted human. _Watt is happening here?, I suppose Marta is going to tell them the details of the mission... I don't need to be there, I rather stay with Lynx and the chanted guy, I wonder how much informations Lynx is capable to obtain_ 
He goes over to Lynx. "Looks like many are going upstairs, and obviously leaving you stuck with this friend of ours" "I hear you should interrogate him, and Tomanta i think his name is, gave you some questions" he looks at the smiling Erreaminin, studying carefully his face and body structure "we must know who his boss is, and if he knows the way..." he bend over to the shifter and whispers "to the temple..." "I'm going to take a little look outside" he says with a smile "be right back"

Very proud of his contribution to the interrogation Zook goes over to the door of the Inn, takes out his pipe, light it and takes some steps outside and search for persons that appears to be waiting for somebody. After a minute or two he enters again and sits close to the door, with his back to the wall and in range of Lynx. He again looks around in the Inn and follows sounds from the inside and outside.

Listen Roll(1d20)+4:10,+4 Total:14 Search Roll(1d20)+8:10,+8 Total:18


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

*Margan*

"Wizard, whatever you did to him, that man is... disturbing..." comments Margan, staring at Erreaminin. "In fact, I think I'll join Marta upstairs." The shifter rises to leave, scarcely taking his eyes off of Erreaminin. "Good luck with your interrogation," he offers, as he pads up the stairs.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 20, 2004)

Luthal grunts in approval. "Eh, if ya need help, I'll be checkin' out the place.",  he says, nudging Lynx as he walks away. "Best to keep our eyes open."  He moves about the common room, giving every occupant a flat stare. 









*OOC:*



Listen/Spot checks on each of the rooms occupants. Just looking for something out of place.

Spot: 7+11=18
Listen: 14+11=26


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 20, 2004)

'Any information we can get from him will probably help save your lives.'

I guess only Lynx can continue the interogation. It looks like the little assassin only seems to care about him.

Find out who his contacts are in town.." 

"Also find out what he knows about what the others have planned. Find out who he is supposed to meet, where, and when, to give his report, and see if he knows what the plan is if he fails. We might be able to set a trap of our own.".

"I hear you should interrogate him, and Tomanta i think his name is, gave you some questions"

"Good luck with your interrogation,"

..........

The Shifters feline eyes growing wider and wider with disbelieve as one after the other heads off to go at their various tasks, Lynx's stomach turns into icy knots and his tufted ears twitch nervously. Even his cat Cariosa seems to prefer taking a walk outside with Zook rather than stay with Lynx in the common room.
The jovial Wizard certainly feels very much out of place with this sort of task. 
'Interrogation? I.. uh.. I mean I just thought the waiter looked kind of of odd, and I....        well?'

But seeing that hardly anyone is listening anymore, Lynx finally gives a resigned sigh and turns his attention once more at the false waiter. 

'Uh,.. ok Erreaminin...my _friend_' Lynx starts, trying to sound guileful and innocuous at the same time.

'I guess this is sort of your people against mine...right? But among _friends_, we should make this ... uh .. a fair sport for all of us, don't you agree?'

Lynx pauses for Erreaminin to nod his agreement.
'Well, since you're aware now that we are now 10 people strong, how many people does your team have in Vedykar? Besides, what Order are you speaking off? .. you already know our name - the Knightmares.. isn't that so? And unlike us, you already know of our employer... and..'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

Seeing how unatease the shifter is with the interrogation, Koralled decides to stay. _I  might be more useful around here after all_. Koralled not really skilled for interogation especially of someone who was hired to kill him, will just sit nearby. He is here mostly to make sure that the waiter hasn't the possibility to bring back the information to his employer.


----------



## Badger (Dec 20, 2004)

Kort watched as the others began leaving the room to head upstairs, or to simply check out the inn further, and wondered if they knew how thin the binding of the charm spell truly was. It was a common misconception that people harbored about those who practiced magecraft, even moreso as most mages were too afraid to admit that their spells were anything less than stunning and powerful.

'Don't worry lad, ye ask the questions and I will make sure if the spell falls he will as well.'

Reaching into his pouch, Kort pulled out a half smoked cigar and went to the hearth to rekindle it.

_Might as well get to enjoy it while I can..._

As the end flared bright and the bittersweet taste of the smoke filled his mouth, Kort walked back to the table and listened with interest as his fellow mage began questioning the waiter.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 21, 2004)

Lyran also stays downstairs with those interrogating the errant waiter.
_
I know how wrong interrogations can go sometimes...best to see to it that this one doesn't go the wrong direction._

"I presume he means the Order of the Emerald Claw...we need to know how many of them, alive and dead, are after us...and what sort of undead capabilities they have.  Will this one know?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Marta and Tyler Du'Orien go to the staircase to advance up to the second floor, with Tomanta and Margan following close behind.  They reach the door to Marta's room, and all four walk in and take seats.  Marta goes to her bag and pulls out some parchments and hands them to Tyler.

Zook gets up from the table and walks out of the inn entirely (and unbeknownst to the group, has himself a quick smoke outside.)

Luthal also rises from the table and begins walking around the dining area and the front room of the inn... intimidating (albeit unintentionally) the various patrons who can be found on the first floor.

Lynx stays at the table looking a bit perplexed as to how he acquired the role of interrogator, but his fears are allayed just a bit as Kolarred, Lyran, and Kort all agree to stay with him and assist in the questioning.  Erreaminin continues with his lopsided grin, and the shifter wizard realizes that it's probably time to begin.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 21, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> Kort watched as the others began leaving the room to head upstairs, or to simply check out the inn further, and wondered if they knew how thin the binding of the charm spell truly was. It was a common misconception that people harbored about those who practiced magecraft, even moreso as most mages were too afraid to admit that their spells were anything less than stunning and powerful.
> 
> 'Don't worry lad, ye ask the questions and I will make sure if the spell falls he will as well.'




Zook sees the dwarf hanging around in the common room he sees as he light a cigar. He goes over to Korth. “Hi, Korth right?...” “seems our paths are crossing, I have a special interest for tobacco and it's uses, can you tell me what kind of leaves you smoke?” he turns his head to see towards Lynx that sits infront of Erremin, with a big interrogation sign in his face “Seems to me that Lynx is having some problems with the interrogation” “do you possess that kind of skill Korth? Interrogation skills with no use of violence that is” he turns his head again towards Lynx  “why don't you take and ask him concrete questions that he can answer in the same order?” “don't you think thats a good idea Korth?” Zook smiles again very happy withimself about his brilliant idea, he hands the dwarf a little belt pouch “that is a leaf my aunt Rhk grows in her backyard” “she uses some oils and herbs between layers of tobacco leafs, very good indeed, take this pouch it contains to about one cigar of the size you got there”


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 21, 2004)

double post


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 22, 2004)

> "I presume he means the Order of the Emerald Claw...we need to know how many of them, alive and dead, are after us...and what sort of undead capabilities they have. Will this one know?"
> 
> “why don't you take and ask him concrete questions that he can answer in the same order?”




'I.. how would I know? .. How.. I mean I did that?, didn't I?'
the Shifter growls, his clawlike fingers grating deep marks into the fine tablewood as finds himself in a sort of cross examination between Zook and the Templar of the Silver Flame.

Digging once more into his crowded bags with a frustrated snarl, Lynx produces the sketches on the Emerald Claw, holding them up for Erreaminin to see.
'So.. uh.. once again my _friend_. Don't leave me hanging... see how those guys will heckle me if you don't help me out here? Is this.. the Claw I mean? thats your people or employer?'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2004)

_'Find out who his contacts are in town.'

'Also find out what he knows about what the others have planned.'

'Find out who he is supposed to meet, where, and when, to give his report, and see if he knows what the plan is if he fails.'

'We must know who his boss is, and if he knows the way to the temple.'

'Well, since you're aware now that we are now 10 people strong, how many people does your team have in Vedykar?'

'What Order are you speaking of?'

'We need to know how many of them, alive and dead, are after us.'

'What sort of undead capabilities they have.'

'Is this.. the Claw I mean? thats your people or employer?'_

As the group in the dining room all scatter and each offers their own question for the former-elf-now-human waiter, Lynx's mind swims with all the info he's been expected to retain and interrogate Erreaminin with.  Sir Kolarred and Kort both sense Lynx's unease and tension, while Lyran has been more concerned with the Emerald Claw connection and Zook is having more fun just smoking and comparing his and the dwarf's tobacco.

Kolarred ((Sense Motive [19] + 6 = 25 / DC 15))
Kort ((Sense Motive [17] + -2 = 15 / DC 15))
Lyran ((Sense Motive [4] + 3 = 7 / DC 15))
Zook ((Sense Motive [8] + 6 = 14 / DC 15))

Kolarred places a hand on the wizards' shoulder and gives him a comforting squeeze, which at first takes Lynx aback, but then after a deep breath, he realizes that his friends have his back and will help him out through all of this.  He nods to the group, writes down all the questions that were thrown at him, and the interrogation begins one response at a time.

'What Order are you speaking of? Is this.. the Claw I mean? thats your people or employer?'

'Oh yes.  The Order of the Emerald Claw will rule this land someday.  King Kaius the Third will fall, and our Order will take control!'

'Who are you supposed to meet, where, and when, to give your report, and do you know what the plan is if you fail? Who are your contacts in town?'

'My only contact is with Kendra Paxus.  She's my friend.  She hired me to come here and poison you all.  I'm not to meet her after this, because she's already left.  She left with her group of Claws heading north.'

'We must know who your boss is, and does he knows the way to the temple? What do you know about what the others have planned?'

'Zola Ko is in charge.  He leads us.  They didn't let me meet him though... but hopefully soon I will!  He is wonderful!  But I don't know of any temple you mention though, I'm afraid.' 

'Well, since you're aware now that we are now 10 people strong, how many people does your team have in Vedykar?  We need to know how many of them, alive and dead, are after us and what sort of undead capabilities they have.'

'I don't really know how many Claws total there are, I'm afraid.  I do know Kendra said that Zola came into town last night and he had three Claws and a strange half-orc with him.  But that's all.  I do not know how many were heading north.  And undead?  I've never seen any undead.  Or at least Kendra never mentioned using undead before.  But perhaps that has changed?  I do not know.'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Marta, Tyler, Tomanta, and Margan all sit down in Marta's room, each one ready to pass on the information to the other and then get going.  With the attempt on the Knightmare's life downstairs, no one is looking to dawdle.  Tyler is flipping through the pages of the paperwork that Marta handed to him, while the other three sit silently and wait for him to finish.

Tyler spends another 30 seconds skimming the pages, then looks up from them and into his Housemates eyes.  *'So we have here a map into the Spires, some passwords, and a couple clues of areas to avoid within the temple.'*

Marta replies... 'That is correct.  As you were no doubt told by your father, there is a special magical rod found within a temple in the Ashen Spires.  The rod has a dragonshard at each end, and if our information is correct, it allows for the creation of large numbers of intelligent undead.  From what we understand, the temple was dedicated to the Blood of Vol and they used it as a place of transformation during the Last War.  Large numbers of vampires, mummies, ghosts and the like were created there and then let loose on the world.  However, at some point mass production stopped.  We do not know if there had been an accident at the temple... perhaps the living were overtaken by the very creatures they created... perhaps the temple itself was destroyed... we don't know.  All we do know is that it is believed the rod still remains within, and that the Order of the Emerald Claw is trying to find it.  House Orien and House Tharashk have been charged with finding it.  Which is why you...' she nods to Tyler, 'and you...' she nods to Tomanta, 'are going there to find it before they do.  Are there any questions?'


----------



## Badger (Dec 28, 2004)

Kort paused his smoking as one of the newcomers approached him and Kort cursed his inability to remember people's names until he had been around them more than once.

_I can commit a tome to memory in a matter of minutes, but it seems to take months to learn a name. Aye but my craft is a fickle mistress._



> “Hi, Korth right?...” “seems our paths are crossing, I have a special interest for tobacco and it's uses, can you tell me what kind of leaves you smoke?”




Looking down to the glowing ember at the tip of his cigar, Kort wished that he could be enjoying the taste of the topic of their conversation, but he had sworn to assist those he would travel with and alienating them with an icy demeanor would not be the best way to start off.

'It is called Blackleaf, due to the darkness of the leaves before they are dried and pressed. I have been told that the taste is an acquired one, as the flavor is much stronger than what most is used to. However, after smoking these for as long as I have, I have found most other smokes lacking in taste."




> Zook turned his head to see towards Lynx that sits infront of Erremin, with a big interrogation sign in his face “Seems to me that Lynx is having some problems with the interrogation” “do you possess that kind of skill Korth? Interrogation skills with no use of violence that is” he turns his head again towards Lynx “why don't you take and ask him concrete questions that he can answer in the same order?” “don't you think thats a good idea Korth?” Zook smiles again very happy withimself about his brilliant idea, he hands the dwarf a little belt pouch “that is a leaf my aunt Rhk grows in her backyard” “she uses some oils and herbs between layers of tobacco leafs, very good indeed, take this pouch it contains to about one cigar of the size you got there”




As the man started rattling off questions and ideas, Korthus took a pull from his cigar and exhaled it slowly to the side as he let the man's steam lower once more.

'While I could learn the spell that the strapling has used to snare the man's affection, that type of magery is not my strong point. I have focused my spells to be prepared for the dangers that one could encounter along the road, than for enticing a young wench into a late night dalliance.

Kort took the offered pouch and reached into his vest pocket and withdrew the simple leather case he had bought for holding his cigars. He was down to his last two but could not offer one of his own after taking one from the newcomer.

'Here ye go, but if the taste is not to your liking, don't feel like you're alone.'

As the other mage began questioning the waiter, Kort fell silent and focused his full attention on the transaction of information at hand and was chilled with the strange smiling way the man who had just tried to poison those at the table continued to smile as he spoke of those who would still continue to seek out their death.

_So it shall be with the Claw we pit ourselves against. So be it._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hearing the names that the waiter rattles off, Kort gets a nagging thought about them... as though he might of heard one of them before.

((Kort, please make a Knowledge [Arcana] roll))


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Luthal moves about the room, looking hard into the face of each occupant. While close to the interrogation, his ears pricked up at the mention of the Emerald Claw. _I can't say I am suprised to hear that_, he thinks. Luthal moves closer to the table to get a better vantage point on the interview.  

"The room seems safe enough. None of these softies look dangerous. I'll check the kitchen."  

He walked towards the back of the inn. While walking, he drew a finely constructed throwing axe from a sheath on his belt, fingering its edge. Seemingly satisfied that its edge was sharp, he put it loosely into the sheath, ready to draw at a moment's notice.


----------



## Badger (Dec 28, 2004)

_ooc: Knowledge (Arcane) check: 11+6=17_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Luthal reaches the door to the kitchen and is about to push it open when suddenly like a bolt from the blue, a thought hits him...

((WIS check [9] + 3 = 12 / DC 10))

..._he has not seen any other dining hall staff since the faux-waiter arrived._

A quick glance around the room to the three random people not involved with their group confirms his random thought, as none of those three people seem to have been served food... and one empty table still has plates on it that have not been cleared.

Luthal's eyes narrow and he strides into the kitchen.  A quick look around the room shows him...

((Spot [14] + 11 = 25 / DC 5))

...that there are no kitchen staff anywhere to be found.  No cook, no other waiters.  Nobody.

((Luthal please make a Search check, unless you do not plan on looking around the kitchen))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Kort hears the name "Kendra Paxus" and it reverberates through his skull.  For some reason, "Paxus" sounds familiar to him... like he should know where that name comes from for some reason.  He wants to think it is a name connected to arcane magic... but cannot completely put his finger on it.  And why does House Phiarlan pop into his head as well?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Luthal reaches the door to the kitchen and is about to push it open when suddenly like a bolt from the blue, a thought hits him...
> 
> ((WIS check [9] + 3 = 12 / DC 10))
> 
> ...




Luthal cursed himself that he had not noticed the lack of staff earlier. _I just wasted 10 minutes walking around out there and didn't see there was no people working?_ He made a quick sweep of the kitchen, drawing his throwing axe as he walked. 









*OOC:*


 Luthal rolls 1d20+3, getting [14,3] = (17). Search the room first, then go out to the common room and inform the party.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Luthal does a quick once-over through the kitchen, and when he opens the door to the freezer, he sees a body lying face-down on the floor with a frozen puddle of blood around him.  Looking the body over, Luthal deduces that this is the cook, who has been stabbed in the back and dumped in the freezer.  There is no sign of a murder weapon and no tracks to be found, other than a few drops of blood about 4 feet from the freezer and then leading to it.  The gnoll's guess is that the cook was stabbed at the counter 4 feet away, and then pulled and dropped within.

Luthal then returns from the kitchen and approaches the table of Lynx, Kolarred, Lyran, Zook, Kort and the charmed waiter.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 29, 2004)

Kolarred turns toward the gnoll. "So did you find anything of interest around here. Our interrogation went pretty well. 

The paladin then turns towards the waiter wondering how to prevent him from going back to his master once the spell ends. 
(OOC DEFCON 1 any hints of the Karnathi law. Korraled is from Karnath.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Luthal bursts through the kitchen door, rushing to the table. "There is no other staff around, and the cook's been shived in the cold-box. Looks like our friend had to... how do you say... eat a few eggs to make our breakfast?"

He turned to the poisoner with a growl, his teeth gleaming in the lamplight. "Anything else you want to tell us, softie?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 30, 2004)

For the first time since being hit with the charm spell, Erreaminin's smile drops away.  His eyes narrow in concern for a flash of a second, but then they return to normal and once again his smile returns.  He speaks plainly and happily...

((Opposed CHA check))
Luthal ((CHA check [7] + 1 = 8))
Erreaminin ((CHA check [16] + 0 = 16))

'I'm sorry, I've got nothing to say on that matter.  However, if there is nothing else, I really need to get going.  It was a pleasure to speak with you all, and I hope you have a great day!'

He then waits momentarily to see if anyone has anything else to say to him before he turns around and leaves.

**********

OOC:  Karrnathi law holds most of the same laws of any civilized nation, although because it is a more militaristic nation, they are more accepting of violence between equal individuals (duelling and such).  Murder and torture are still illegal however, at least at face value (members of the government and the Royal Swords could probably get away with more violent acts if they can claim it is in defense of the ideals of the nation).  If you figure Karrnath is like a nation under martial law, that'll give you an idea of what you might expect.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

*LUTHAL*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'I'm sorry, I've got nothing to say on that matter.  However, if there is nothing else, I really need to get going.  It was a pleasure to speak with you all, and I hope you have a great day!'




"I don't think so. You ain't goin' nowhere. Sit back down." He places a hand on the hilt of his battleaxe, his throwing axe still readied in his left hand. "I think the law-keepers in this town might want to have a talk with you."

Luthal places himself between the Agent of the Claw and the exit he turned towards, blocking him physically if need be. Jerking his jaw at Kolarred, Luthal says, "Eh, you there. You have the look of a lawman. What should we do with this lump?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 31, 2004)

Kolarred, stand up and grabs the waiters by the shoulder to make sure he isn't going nowhere. He then grabs a pieced of the poisoned food. The Paladin then looks at Luthal. "We will use this food as a proof " He then grabs the men by the arm ready to unsheat his sword and bring him outside hoping to find a city guard. 

OOC Hopefully we can put him in jail for at least a day.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The Paladin then looks at Luthal. "We will use this food as a proof." He then grabs the men by the arm ready to unsheath his sword and bring him outside, hoping to find a city guard.




"Oi, what about the body on ice back there? Do you think this one was working alone? Check him for a knife. I didn't see one back there." 

Luthal looks at the man's hands, ready to react with violence if needed.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal bursts through the kitchen door, rushing to the table. "There is no other staff around, and the cook's been shived in the cold-box. Looks like our friend had to... how do you say... eat a few eggs to make our breakfast?"
> 
> He turned to the poisoner with a growl, his teeth gleaming in the lamplight. "Anything else you want to tell us, softie?"




Shivved in the cold-box? You must be joking! And I smoking around not seeing the obvious lack of employees! Zook go to the kitchen and start searching for clues and tracks of the killer/s Search Roll(1d20)+8:12,+8 Total:20. He also looks for more doors and looking up to the sealing and down on the floor. _Cant believe I can relax so much._ He drags his MW dagger.

Ooc: Zook will use 5 turns searching the place. Then returning to the common room.

Roll(1d20)+8:15,+8 Total:23
Roll(1d20)+8:15,+8 Total:23
Roll(1d20)+8:20,+8 Total:28
Roll(1d20)+8:4,+8 Total:12


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2005)

As the gnoll comes out of the kitchen he relays the info to the group regarding the cook.  Immediately, Zook leaps up and runs into the kitchen to check things out.  Luthal and Kolarred discuss briefly what to do about the waiter, and Kolarred stands up and grabs the shoulder of Erreaminin to keep him from leaving.  Lynx (realizing what will happen) tries to make a move to stop the paladin from being too rough with him, but is too late.  As soon as Kolarred grabs the waiter, Erreaminin wakes up like from a dream and immediately tries to pull away.

((Opposed STR check))
Kolarred ((STR check [7] + 3 = 10))
Erreaminin ((STR check [12] + 0 = 12))

Because Kolarred was just trying to get a hand on Erreaminin but not truly grapple him, the now-uncharmed human is able to barely yank his shoulder out from under his grasp.  Erreaminin takes a step or two away and his eyes go wide and exclaims...

'YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME!  THE EMERALD CLAW WILL NEVER DIE!'

**********

Kolarred, Luthal, Lyran, Lynx, Kort and Zook... please roll for initiative.

Kolarred and Luthal are not surprised because they both stated they were prepared.  Lyran, Lynx and Kort may act after the surprise round is over.  I will roll Listen checks for Zook to see if he can hear any commotion on his turn, and only until that check succeeds will he be able to act since he is in the kitchen.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2005)

> 'House Orien and House Tharashk have been charged with finding it. Which is why you...' she nods to Tyler, 'and you...' she nods to Tomanta, 'are going there to find it before they do. Are there any questions?'




Tyler Du'Orien looks at Tomanta and Margan, both sitting there in interest.

*'I have a couple questions, but they're more House related and I can speak with Marta about them later.  You two have any questions about the mission we're going on?  If so, ask them now, otherwise we should go back downstairs and rejoin the others.'*

And Tyler waits to hear their responses.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 4, 2005)

*Zook*

double post. sorry


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 4, 2005)

*Zook*

Init check: Roll(1d20)+3:11,+3 Total:14
Listen check Roll(1d20)+4:14,+4 Total:18


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Init 1 -1 = 0
Kolarred will charge on the man (if possible) unarmed hopping to pin him down. "Trust me we will" answering the man exclamation

OOC grapple +7 (+9 if charging) no penality since he is also unarmed.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2005)

*Luthal*

Luthal grins a toothy smile and raises his axe. Before throwing it, he notices that Kolarred does not draw his weapon, and he stops short of throwing the axe. Luthal moves his imposing presence into melee, hoping to restrain the agent of the Emerald Claw before he can escape. 









*OOC:*




Attempt a grapple along with Kolarred.

Initiative check: Luthal rolls 1d20, getting [10] = (10)

Grapple check: Luthal rolls 1d20+6, getting [19,6] = (25)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2005)

** SURPRISE ROUND **

((Initiative Check))
Erreaminin ((Init Check [8] + 4 (dex) + 4 (Imp Init) = 16))
Luthal ((Init Check [10] + 0 = 10))
Kolarred ((Init Check [1] + -1 = 0))




> 'Trust me we will.'




Erreaminin's eyes narrow at the paladin's response, and without missing a beat the human turns and makes a break for the door to the kitchen... while pulling out a small vial from a hidden pocket in his sleeve.

((Move action - 30 feet to kitchen door))
((Standard action - take out vial))

Luthal has next action, followed by Kolarred


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

OOC Kolarred action stays the same (A pinned opponent can't drink a potion  ).


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2005)

*OOC:*



Same here, follow him and grapple.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2005)

Kolarred and Luthal both see the waiter try and make a break for it, and without missing a beat the two of them leap on him and try to grab him.  

Grapple Attempt - Kolarred (Luthal Aid Another)
Erreaminin ((No AoO - Unarmed))
Kolarred ((Grab - Melee Touch Attack [14] + 7 + 2 (aid) =  23))  *HIT*
Kolarred ((Hold - Opposed Grapple Check [10] + 7 = 17))
Erreaminin ((Opposed Grapple Check [11] + 3 = 14))

Luthal's beefy gnoll arms wrap tightly around the midsection of the waiter, while Kolarred grabs and locks up the arm that holds the small vial, prohibiting Erreaminin from upstoppering it nor bringing it to his lips.  Erreaminin struggles, but is unable to escape.

'YOU'LL NEVER GET AWAY!  THIS IS THE END!  YOU'RE ALL DOOMED!  DO WITH ME WHAT YOU WILL, BUT IT'LL BE THE LAST FREE ACTION YOU EVER MAKE!!!'

It's right about now that Zook comes through the kitchen door having heard the commotion from within the dining room.  In his hand he holds a small bloody cloth napkin that he found in the trash.  His analysis of the stain makes him think that it was used for wiping something off.

**********

Party Experience for Inn of the Golden Embers encounters - 1000XP for each character


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 5, 2005)

Zook searches the kitchen with all the skill he can. _By the wound he have in the back there must be more blood than those tiny spots.... maybe it has been cleaned up?_ Zook sees the trash can and finds a small bloody cloth napkin. _This must be a good lead or at least a good evidence._ He takes the napkin by a corner when he hears the struggling outside the kitchen door.

“Whats going on!” Do he scream. Seeing that Kolarred and Luthal tries to hold Erreaminin, he fast understand that the spell is broken and that Erreaminin is very hostile “What is that in his hand?!” since  Kolarred and Luthal are busy they don't make it to answer before Zook tries to take the small vial from  Erreamin's hand  Sleight of Hand Roll(1d20)+5:5,+5 Total:10. He looks toward Lynx and says “Lynx cant you try to charm him again?!”


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Kolarred will continue to keep his hold hopping to knock the men off

(Grapple +7 dmg subdual 1d3+3)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred will continue to keep his hold hopping to knock the men off
> 
> (Grapple +7 dmg subdual 1d3+3)












*OOC:*


 Luthal continues to assist.


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 6, 2005)

Unaware of the chaos a floor below, Margan phrases his question calmly. "Do we know how close the Emerald Claw are to finding what we're looking for? That is a deciding factor in choosing the course of action, it seems."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Marta looks at the shifter and shakes her head slowly.

'Unfortunately, no.  We do not have any leads on who might be a part of the Emerald Claw or when they may have went searching for the temple.  They could already be there for all we know.  The only advantage we have is that we have the paperwork that Tyler now holds which give us the codes and passwords necessary to get through a number of sections, which we acquired through a member of the Blood of Vol who worked at the temple during the War.  So unless the Claw have their own passwords and such, they might get stuck in various areas with no way to advance and might allow us to catch up.  It would help if we could find someone associated with them that we could get information out of.'

>>>>>>>>>>

Kolarred and Luthal hold firm on Erreaminin, the gnoll especially putting pressure across the man's forehead with his beefy forearm.  Despite Erreaminin's constant struggle to escape, the two Knightmare's grips are too firm, and after about fifty seconds the man falls unconscious and drops to the floor.  Zook flies in and grabs ahold of the small vial before it breaks on the floor.  The group look at each other, wondering what they should do now.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

*Luthal*

"Ha! That was a nice change." Luthal stepped back from the unconcious man. "I was gettin' bored with all that standing around waitin' for yous all to arrive."

Luthal grins a toothy grin."Me thinks we can figure this one killed that man in the back. He motions to Kolarred. "Whatcha want me to do wit 'im? You want me to slit his gullet open?"

Once the fate of the killer is decided, Luthal will head upstairs to inform the rest of the group about the happenings downstairs. "I think I'll go up and tell the others what happened."


----------



## Tomanta (Jan 8, 2005)

Tomanta stays silent, having no questions to ask.  He looks over the papers and maps given to the group, looking for the best route to their destination and spots where ambushes might be set up along the way.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 8, 2005)

"I don't think killing him is an option here, we aren't murderer. He might still be useful. Our employer might take care of him.  Kolarred waits for the others to come back, hopping the lady that hires them can take care of him. 

While he waits he makes sure to keep an eyes on the Gnoll, ready to react if he tries to attack the helpless man. _"Of course killing him would be much simpler, but that would lower ourselves to his level._.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 8, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I don't think killing him is an option here, we aren't murderer. He might still be useful. Our employer might take care of him.




Luthal shrugs, showing his indifference. "I just don't wanna see him again later. Poison ain't one of my favorite drinks." 

He heads up the stairs, bounding up three steps at a time. He rushes to the door, but stops short before bursting in. _I need to remember what Marta said about this_, he thought. _No need to scare all those folks._ He knocks softly at the door.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 8, 2005)

*Lyran*

"I think with what Zook found, we have plenty of evidence to put him in the hands of the proper authorities.  If half the stories of Karrnathi prisons I have heard are true, he won't be getting out any time soon.  If his Emerald Claw friends like him so well to even try and get him out, well then, that will lead them to us...let's keep justice our goal here, not vengance."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 10, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Kolarred and Luthal hold firm on Erreaminin, the gnoll especially putting pressure across the man's forehead with his beefy forearm.  Despite Erreaminin's constant struggle to escape, the two Knightmare's grips are too firm, and after about fifty seconds the man falls unconscious and drops to the floor.  Zook flies in and grabs ahold of the small vial before it breaks on the floor.  The group look at each other, wondering what they should do now.




After a first shock Zook open his hand ans ties to figure out what this vial contains. As he has no clue. He ask loudly “what can this be?!” “I have never seen something like this before” he shows the vial to everyone and looks the faces as he presents it, seeing if anyone  make a gesture to recognize the item.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 11, 2005)

Marta Du'Orien wraps up her briefing as neither Tyler, Tomanta, or Margan apparently have any further need of information.  Tomanta's quick scans of the pages produce numerous areas where traps could be laid or ambushes could take place... too numerous a number to even begin to plan for all of them.  Marta stands up from her chair when suddenly there is a soft knock on the door.  She goes and opens it and finds the large gnoll standing there.

'Ah.  Luthal.  Good.  I take it things are taken care of downstairs?  Very good.  All right gentlemen, get going... you have a long road ahead of you.  Luthal, take these three down with you so everyone can go over everything that is going on and make plans for how they are going to accomplish their tasks?'

And with that, Marta ushers the three men out into the hallway and shuts the door behind her.  The four men walk downstairs and re-enter the dining hall... and Tyler Du'Orien sees the group hovering over the unconscious form of Erreaminin on the floor.  By this point, the other patrons have gotten up and left the area, so it is only the nine men that remain (plus the waiter on the floor and the body in the freezer.

*'What happened here?  Did the interrogation get a little out of hand?  Find anything out?  We got ourselves a whole heap of stuff to go over while we were upstairs.'*

He sees the changeling standing with the small vial in his hand and throws him a curious look.  The liquid inside the glass is light blue with milky swirls, and Tyler isn't able to place what it might be.

*'It seems we have a lot ahead of us and the road is long.  We better start making some decisions about what we are doing in our immediate future, because I'd like to get on the road heading north by tomorrow morning.'*

And with that, Tyler pulls out a chair and sits down... waiting to hear any information the group passes along to each other and what they want to do with the rest of their evening.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 11, 2005)

*Luthal*

"Right then. First tings first, we gotta get rid of this one. I'll drag him out to the street, if someone can find me a guardsman to put 'im in chains."  He glances over towards Kolarred and Tyler. "I don't get yer justice around these parts yet, but seems it's a bit different than in my lands. I think it's best to leave it to you to sort."  

He shrugs his hunched shoulders, the fur now flat again once the excitement died down. "Whatever you all want. I just want to get a nice nap in before we hit the roads. This looks like a tough trip, ya know?"


----------



## Tomanta (Jan 12, 2005)

"Hold on," Tom says as he heads back upstairs.  A few minutes later he comes back down with a pair of manacles.  "These should hold him until we get him to the authorities.  Of course, we need to keep an eye on him as well.".

Tomanta sets the manacles on the table, pauses for a moment, then adds "We should also leave at first light.  We can't afford to wait here any longer than we have to.  I'm going back upstairs to look at the maps some more."

When he gets upstairs he starts to pack, intending to leave far earlier than he suggested in front of the 'guest' downstairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

Kolarred takes the manacle and quickly puts them around the waiters hand. He then turns towards the lady. "This men attempted to kill us and might have killed the cook. He works for the Emerald Claw and will probably repeat everything he saw here if we don't take care of him. Can we count on you to make sure justice is properly done on this man?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 12, 2005)

Zook raises his head from looking on the vial. “I must say that even we know that time is a problem. Maybe some of the magicians want to think and pick out spells and study them” “Never be to hasty _my dad says _ “I suggest to take a early night and leave yearly in the morning, we do not know the way and the traps are many” “Maybe not using the most obvious way” he snaps some air “can help us taking the claw by surprise, we may be many” “but if we got 1 or 2 scouts we can make good speed” He looks around him and asks “are there others that makes their living by being a Rouge?”

He takes a seat near Kolared, to help him take Erreaminin whereever Marta Du'Orien sends them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2005)

When Tomanta rushes upstairs, he comes upon Marta Du'Orien in the hallway, carrying her bags what looks to be back downstairs.  She gives an appraising eye over the House member, and then nods to him as he continues to his room.

'Good luck, Tomanta.  I hope you and the others can find the rod.'

With that, she turns and walks downstairs to check out of the inn.

Tomanta grabs the manacles and hurries back downstairs, handing them off to the paladin.  Sir Kolarred steps over the still-unconscious prone form of Erreaminin and clasps the manacles around his wrists, binding them tightly behind the waiter's back.  Kolarred motions for Luthal's help, and the two of them pull Erreaminin to his feet, and begin walking him out through the kitchen.   Lyran grabs the poisoned jug of wine and follows them both.  Zook rushes off to find a town guardsman, and Kolarred, Luthal and Lyran wait in the kitchen, preparing the evidence of the dead cook, the bloody knife, and the poison.

Tyler, Margan, Lynx, Tomanta and Kort go back into the front room of the inn, where they put their heads together to decide whether they are going to stay the night here and leave in the morning... find another inn to stay the night inn... or forsake the night's rest and hit the road now.  They have not yet made a decision on that.

Eventually the guardsman comes to the door of the kitchen, the Knightmares within tell him everything that happened, and after about an hour Erreaminin is carted off along with all the evidence.  Indications are that the waiter will be hung at first light.  The four in the kitchen then go and meet up with the rest of the group, whatever they decide to do.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

*Luthal*

Luthal uses the water from a barrel in the kitchen to wash the blood from his pelt, and shakes himself dry, splashing cold water all over Kolarred in the process. "Ha, sorry 'bout that, friend." He sits on the counter in the kitchen, gnawing on a loaf of bread, stale after sitting out all day.

"I'm glad we won't see that one again. I hate leaving behind enemies that night come back to give me grief later." He gives Lyran a wide grin. "But it will be tough for 'im to come after us again when the crows are picking out his eyes while he swings, eh?"  Luthal breaks out into a howling laugh, his entire body shaking.

The laughter eventually dies down, and Luthal suddenly gets somber. "Maybe I shouldn't joke. Strange things happen. Once, in my land, I saw a corpse hanging, dead for a week, that was strugglin' to break free of the rope that held it! The people of the town just avoided the square rather than deal with the rottin' body. I had to hack it ta bits in order to get it to stop wrigglin'! 

But no matter. I'm sure this one is good and dead."

Luthal stretches his long arms out, reaching towards the ceiling with a yawn. "Do you think we'll be leavin' tonight, or should I catch a nap? Maybe we should head upstairs and find out what's going on."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 18, 2005)

*Warning*

OOC: players! maybe you havent followd the ooc tread, theres some important stuff you should read. OOC TREAD


----------



## Tomanta (Jan 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *Luthal*
> Luthal stretches his long arms out, reaching towards the ceiling with a yawn. "Do you think we'll be leavin' tonight, or should I catch a nap? Maybe we should head upstairs and find out what's going on."




"Assuming our friend believes we are leaving in the morning, and assuming his friends will speak with him at some point in the near future, it would be best to leave as soon as possible." Tomanta answers, hearing the question as he comes back downstairs.  "Anything to give us a time advantage.  Surprise them before ambushes can be set up, or just beat them to the goal."

OOC:

As I tried to mention in the OOC thread (but the boards are... as usual... horribly slow and unreliable, so it may not have gone through), I'm still interested in continuing the game.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

"I agree Tomanta, Time is currently on our side. If we wait until tomorrow we will lose that advantage"

Adds the Paladin using a very serious tone.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I agree Tomanta, Time is currently on our side. If we wait until tomorrow we will lose that advantage"
> 
> Adds the Paladin using a very serious tone.




"Fine. I'll start rounding up some supplies, if ya like. What do you all like to eat?",  Luthal queries, rubbing his paws together in anticipation.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 19, 2005)

*Zook*

"Well I'm al sett" "if  you guys want to I can leave right now" Zook makes it for the stabel getting the horse.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

"Tomanta, you spoke with the lady, what did she told you? Where should we start?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

Luthal manages to scrounge up two small sacks of food and a couple waterskins full of broth from the inn's stores. "Mostly stale bread and smelly cheese, but I did find some good dried meats. This vension should keep us from alerting the enemy with our growling stomachs.",  he said with a wide grin.

"Well, when are we off, then?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 24, 2005)

Following the pick up of Erreaminin by the city watch, those in the kitchen go back out ot the lobby to find Tomanta and the others still in heated discussion as to where and when they should leave the city.  Tyler Du'Orien believes they should wait until morning so that they can all get one last night of quality rest before taking off to the north, whereas Tomanta wishes them to leave immediately while the trail of the Emerald Claw might still be hot.




> 'Assuming our friend believes we are leaving in the morning, and assuming his friends will speak with him at some point in the near future, it would be best to leave as soon as possible. Anything to give us a time advantage. Surprise them before ambushes can be set up, or just beat them to the goal.'




Tyler shakes his head and disagrees.

*'A 16 hour delay to get some food in our stomachs, a good night's rest, plus a full restocking of our supplies should not be out of the question, however.  It will be a long and hard trip into the Ashen Spires.  In addition... I'm sure the city guard will have further questions for us regarding the waiter and we shouldn't all blow out of town so suddenly.  But I'll tell you what... if House Tharashk believes leaving immediately is in the group's best interest, House Orien will not stand in it's way.  This mission is on behalf on both Houses, so each should get an equal say.'*

The dragonmarked member turns to the rest of the group.

*'It would probably not be a bad idea actually to split up for right now.  Send a scouting mission forward tonight to pick up the trail of Zola Ko and Horik Laan... and the rest can follow along tomorrow morning at dawn.  How does that sound?  Tomanta, is that acceptable to you?'*

The House Tharashk member nods in agreement.

*'All right then.  Who is willing to head out tonight?  Luthal... you are our tracker... you might be best served hitting the trail this evening, agreed?'*

The large gnoll smiles, showing off his sharp teeth... and rubs his paws together in anticipation.



> 'Fine. I'll start rounding up some supplies, if ya like. What do you all like to eat?'




He gets a couple quick responses, then heads to the kitchen to pick up some stores.  Tyler nods as the gnoll walks off.

*'Very good.  That will help.  Anyone else ready to leave this evening as well?'*

Kolarred and Zook both speak up...




> 'Time is currently on our side. If we wait until tomorrow we will lose that advantage.'
> 
> 'Well I'm all set.  I can leave right now.'




*'Wonderful.  So Tomanta, Luthal, Kolarred and Zook will hit the road tonight heading north... Lyran, Kort, Lynx, Margan and myself will follow you along tomorrow at dawn.  Good luck gentlemen.  We will hopefully catch up with you in the coming days, as I'm sure your speed will be hindered by needing to find and follow the trails.  Good evening to you all.'*

And thus... Tyler, Lyran, Kort, Lynx and Margan go back up the stairs into the Golden Embers to prepare for the evening's rest, while Tomanta, Luthal, Kolarred and Zook head outside the inn and get back on the street.  Zook gives the group a thumbs up and heads across the street to the stables to gather the horses together, and the Tharashk investigator, the paladin, and the ranger all stand to quickly discuss things before heading out north.

**********

OOC:  We have now essentially split the group.  The four of you heading out tonight are the ones still playing in the game, the other five look to be done.  I'll stick with the four of you for now and will see how things go before deciding if a fifth player would be helpful (if either one of the other group wants to return or if I find a new player that I think would add to the game).  But for now, it's the four of you.

Because of the slight stutterstep we have had, I'd recommend everyone go back and re-read some of the older posts to refamiliarize yourselves with what the plan is, who the major NPCs and villains are, and where and what you are going for.  I know I'm going to go back and re-read it, cause I'm having a difficult time remembering everything I've written thus far.    Thanx guys!  Let's have fun as we continue along!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook takes his things “that track is still fresh” “come frinds” “lets pull this thing” "I will go first checking things out” “maybe someone are spying us right?” “i gather with you at the north side of the wall ” “and by the way I can catch up the news later on”   he deliver the horses, giving his one to Kollared  “take care of her please” “maybe the claw sees that there is one extra horse” “but maybe I see him or her” "I need some time to get proper cover and change my shape" ooc: what time is it?
He will then after the conditions of light, and cover transform himself to a human looking person, and wait for his three friends leave for the gate and search for spys. 

Disguise check: Roll(1d20)+10:15,+10 Total:25
Search: Roll(1d20)+8:7,+8 Total:15
Hide: Roll(1d20)+9:15,+9 Total:24
Move Silently: Roll(1d20)+9:1,+9 Total:10


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

Luthal declines the mount. "Keep it handy. I might change my mind if things go poorly, but I think I can keep pace with you as long as you don't gallop off."

He follows Zooks cautious example, keeping his eyes carefully focused on their surroundings. 









*OOC:*



Spot: Luthal rolls 1d20+11, getting [11,11] = (22)
Listen: Luthal rolls 1d20+11, getting [12,11] = (23)







Once he is confident that no one is watching them, he approaches Zook with a grin. "Looks clear. I'm glad to be moving, how 'bout you? I think sitting around any longer was a waste of time."

He looks back at the inn. "I hope they don't sit around too long. Quick ones like us might outrun 'em to the point where they'll get none of the glory!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 24, 2005)

Koralled not too stealthy and not too fast, mount his horse and follow the others from a distance. _ Hopefully the sounds of my armor won't blow their cover_

Koralled keep a hand on his lance ready to act would anyone attack his compagnion.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Zook hands off the horses, then leaps up upon his and gallops off towards the north gate.  Kolarred and Tomanta both prepare their horses for travel, and then mount up... Kolarred also leading Luthal's horse along.  Luthal meanwhile is on foot... walking slightly ahead of the paladin and the Tharashk housemember, taking in the sights of Vedykar in the dusk.  The Everbright Lanterns glow with a soft light as the sun begins setting, and many people walk to and fro towards their homes after a day at work.

As the group moves through the city towards the north gate, they discuss what they know and what they have to do.  The Order of the Emerald Claw... a terrorist organization looking to gain dominance here in Karrnath... has rescued a half-orc priest of the Blood of Vol cult named Horik Laan, because it was believe he could gain them access to a temple hidden in the Ashen Spire mountain range.  Marta Du'Orien gave the party some maps into the mountains to help find the temple, plus some entry codes and passwords to get through some of the more difficult and trapped areas of it.  They are looking for a dragonshard-clad rod, which is used to produce large numbers of intelligent undead.

The number of Emerald Claws they might face is unknown, although two were specifically named... Zola Ko and Kendra Paxus.  It was also mentioned that when Ko rescued the half-orc he had three other Claws with him at the time, so at minimum the group expects at least three unnamed Claws, Paxus, Ko, and Laan.

Before the group split up, Korthus the dwarven mage mentioned to everyone that he thought he recognized the name Kendra Paxus, but couldn't place it.  It is also unknown at this time why House Tharashk and House Orien have decided to band together to find this artifact.  What is their reason for finding it?  Has someone hired them to find it for them?

All of these things are discussed while the group of three walks.  Up ahead... Zook has had no problem moving through the city, especially after having changed into a human form.  Nobody gives him a second glance.  He spend all of his time keeping his eyes peeled for anyone who might be looking suspicious, but nobody at all stands out.  He feels very confident that when Erreaminin said they Claws went on ahead up the road towards the Spires... he was telling the truth.  NOBODY is taking any heed of him whatsoever.

As the other three are walking and talking, they pass through a small marketplace that is staying open for night shopping.  Luthal's keen ears happen to pick up a conversation between a pair of half-elves looking over some cloaks, where one of them mentions that the weather to the north is starting to turn slightly, especially nearing the mountains.  This makes the gnoll realize that the group never discussed checking their equipment status to see if they were truly prepared for an excusion into the mountains.  This is their last major city before reaching the slopes... so if there is any equipment they might need or want, they'd better get it now.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 25, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Luthal's keen ears happen to pick up a conversation between a pair of half-elves...




Luthal moves close to the group, pointing a clawed hand at the market. "Those travelers just said the weather closer to the mountains is getting a bit ugly. We should grab any supplies we need to protect us from the cold weather here. I don't think we will get another chance before we get to..." Luthal looks about to make certain no one is listening, and his voice drops to a gravely whisper; "...the secret temple."  Luthal looks rather amused to be embroiled in his first conspiracy.

"I think it'll be best to have one of you all do the purchasing.", Luthal mentions. "I'll toss in whatever coin is needed. We should have plenty of good water, food, and plenty of furs or blankets."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Do not worry for the water, I will take care of that. The lighter we travel the better. Hopefully someone can prepare some spell that can help us deal with elements

Koralled will get furs to put over his armor and prepare create water spell next morning. 

OOC Anyone with Endure element spell?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 25, 2005)

*Zook*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Do not worry for the water, I will take care of that. The lighter we travel the better. Hopefully someone can prepare some spell that can help us deal with elements
> 
> Koralled will get furs to put over his armor and prepare create water spell next morning.
> 
> OOC Anyone with Endure element spell?




_Seems nobody his after us. Well thats good, seems like these claws aren't that strong, yet........ Im sure just like some years ago our party of 3 assaulted by 7 goblins... we mad it alive but that  was a lucky touch of destiny... one more and we sure had been dead now..... Missions always lead you to some nasty crap! _

Zook was waiting for the party to arrive. He looks the gates and the guards Well time to show some id. He goes behind some barrels and changes his shape again. He then picks up his papers from the backpack and leaves them in his pocket. “Hi Koralled” he says when they arrive “seems we are alone, haven't seen anything suspicious” he reports to Koralled “See these?“ he indicates some scrolls in his hand “I got 10 acid splash scrolls here. I'm not good at using them” “little practice..... ”  he says handing over over 5 scrolls.

“I hope you guys need to make a quick buying stuff” “I can maybe buy something that will protect us all I'f we stay close in combat they will get some trouble.” “And my winter blanket did i forget at home” “man! I got this bad head for remembering things”....  

He takes his horse. And finds some coins in his pocket, gathering them with the others in the belt pouch.




Ooc: 
No spells here Darkmaster.

Use Magic Device (Cha) I have not given this skill any rank. In a  action of foolishness This slips trough. For use of the scrolls my character has i need that one right?

I have made a mayor boomer if so.
 I got a lot of them.  If Zook needs the magic use device skill. Can't my character use any kind of  magic item? I'm thinking specially on wands and scrolls. I would hate to give all away. There's a lot of money you know


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 25, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> There's a lot of money you know












*OOC:*


Maybe our ever so wonderful DM will let you turn them around for a quick purse of gold before we leave.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC:  If Zook wants to sell the scrolls in town, that's fine.  The only other option is to wait until he goes up in level to 5th and then takes a number of ranks in Use Magic Device.

**********

Having come back out from behind the barrels in his normal changeling form once again, he climbs back up upon his horse and awaits the rest of the party.  He shows his ID to the guard standing at the gate, and the guard nods once and tells him he's free to go out as soon as he's ready.  

Having picked up a bunch of cloaks and furs, Kolarred has outfitted the group well for the trip to the north.  Back upon their horses, Kolarred, Tomanta and Luthal on foot walk the 15 minutes it takes to reach the north gate and meet back up with Zook.  One by one they hand over their papers and get waved through.

Once they are through the gate, the road to the north is wide and well-travelled.  They should have not a lot of problems getting pretty far ahead before having to camp for the night.  This being nearer to 7pm, there's no way for the group to reach a waystation on the road, but at least when they camp they're still within relatively safety of Vedykar's guarded shadow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

Kolarred carefully adjusts the furs to his armor before climbing on his horse. 

Around 7 pm Kolarred notices a nice little clearing in the woods and raises his hand. "HO, I think this is a nice spot to rest for the night.

He then turns towards the others. "I guess we have to make a descision now, should we rest or should we press forwards, nothing tells us that our enemy will take the leisure of resting with such important thing at stakes."

Kolarred who strongly beleived that descision should be taken somehow democratically asks the others "I vote to continue, but if a majority of you wish to rest I will rest


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I vote to continue, but if a majority of you wish to rest I will rest.




"I'm all for pressing on. We should get as far ahead as we can. Hopefully the Claw won't be prepared for us." Luthal stretched his long arms over his head. "I feel fine, and ready to press on through the night."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 27, 2005)

*Zook*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred carefully adjusts the furs to his armor before climbing on his horse.
> 
> Around 7 pm Kolarred notices a nice little clearing in the woods and raises his hand. "HO, I think this is a nice spot to rest for the night.
> 
> ...





"Yes Yes let us continue" "let me lead by 20 feet"

Zook will continue listening, searching as silenty as he can.

search Roll(1d20)+8:9,+8 Total:17
move silently Roll(1d20)+9:18,+9 Total:27
listen Roll(1d20)+4:7,+4 Total:11


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

After a number of miles of Luthal walking in front looking for trail signs of the Emerald Claw and Zook moving silently through the underbrush on the road's edges, it is determined that time would be better made if everyone got on the horses and road hard and fast as far as they could get.  The group mounts up and rides north for a number of additional hours.

As it approaches midnight, three of the moons in the night sky hang bright overhead and throw surprisingly adequate light on the road.  The group crests a small hill and Zook notices off to the right (Spot check [19] + 2 = 21 / DC 20)) off the road that a pair of what you guess to be campfires are lit.  The fires are probably a couple hundred yards down the hill and into the underbrush on the right side of the road.  At this distance you are unable to make out any further details.

==========

OOC:  250XP for each player for putting Vedykar behind you.  Current XP totals should be as follows:

Kolarred & Zook - 250xp for Waystation, 100XP for City Gate, 1000XP for Ember Assassin, and 250XP for Leaving Vedykar = 1600XP total

Luthal & Tomanta - 1000XP for Ember Assassin, and 250XP for Leaving Vedykar = 1250XP total


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

*Zook*

"Shhhhhhhhhhh!" "fire downhill 150 yards i think" "lets get down there and find out how many they are and WHO they are" he turn his head against the fire "are we so lucky to catch up with those guys already?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Are we so lucky to catch up with those guys already?"




"That would be great! I'd hate to keep riding a horse if I don't have to."

Luthal waits for Kolarred to catch up, and fills him in on Zook's discovery. 

"What do you think? Should we sneak in and take a peek, or go in with blades swinging?", Luthal says, his white teeth shining in the moonlight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

" I suggest both of you sneak in first. With my armor I am quite noisy. I will stay behind ready to charge with my horse if things turns bad. 

Kolarred will try to find a spot where he could check the others from a distance ready to charge at any sign of trouble.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

"One last thing before you go, if you think that we may negociates, come back and I will see what I can do. Remember my friends that the sword is not always the answers. 

He looks at both of them, hopping without much hope that they will be able to control themselves and not attack on sight.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "One last thing before you go, if you think that we may negotiate, come back and I will see what I can do. Remember my friends that the sword is not always the answer.




"Just off to have a look, paladin. Don't fret; we'll save some for you to talk with."  He gives Kolarred a friendly smack on the shoulder.

Luthal lopes off into the woods, moving in the direction of the glow of the fires.









*OOC:*


 I'm not sure what you might need for rolls, so I'll just post a bunch...

Hide 1d20+5 (13)
Listen 1d20+11 (15)
Move Silently 1d20+5 (12)
Spot 1d20+11 (29)

One good roll out of the bunch


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal lopes off into the woods, moving in the direction of the glow of the fires.





Zook follows Luthal of road moving as fast as he can.  Loading his bow. 


ooc:
Hide: Roll(1d20)+9:15,+9 Total:24
Listen: Roll(1d20)+8:16,+8 Total:24
Search: Roll(1d20)+4:9,+4 Total:13
Move Silently: Roll(1d20)+9:8,+9 Total:17

trap sense +1


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

Luthal looks over his shoulder to Zook. Slowing down to a slow walk, he whispers, "It will be best if you go in ahead. If they see us coming, I would rather have them see a harmless looking human than this pretty face." Luthal can't help but give a low laugh at his joke.

"I'll be close behind, within a few bounds of you."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

Zook shanges his shape to human looking and advances, as silent as possible until he sees something. Bow is loaded and ready.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2005)

From the top of the hill, Kolarred sees the forms of Zook and Luthal sneak off through the underbrush.  He is quite impressed with both their skill because after about forty or fifty feet, he doesn't hear their movements at all.  ((Listen [6] + 1 = 7 / DC 12 Luthal's Move Silent))

Zook and Luthal inch their way yard by yard down the hill, trying their best to keep silent and out of sight.  150 yards away... 100 yards... 50 yards... and it is about here when the two of them get a better look at the figures around the fires.  The two fires are about 20 feet apart from each other, and all around them are bodies laying down on the ground, some under blankets, some open to the night sky.  A number of horses (you believe) are tethered about 30 feet on the far side of the campsite, and you see two figures sitting on logs facing their respective fires and one figure who is walking around the perimeter.  As the figure walks you suspect that he/she/it is not wearing any sort of heavy armor because you're pretty sure you'd have heard the jangling and clanging if they were.  You are also fairly confident that you yourselves have not been seen or heard up to this point, because the walking figure continues a long, lazy pace around both campfires at the edge of the camp and has made no attempt to do much of anything.

You cannot get any more specifics at this distance (to notice race of the figures for example), but you do count the numbers to be about 10-12 figures sleeping in addition to the 3 that are awake.

**********

OOC:  If either of you wish to move closer, let me know if you are sneaking or just getting up and walking towards the camp.  I will make any rolls (if necessary) for Hide or Move Silently if that is the path you choose.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

"three guards"  he wispers. [COLOR=SandyBrown[SIZE=1]]"cant see to much from here" "I want to get closer" " there about 15 total" They may be frindly "Maybe all of them are same race i can imperson one of them" "may be too risky move"[/SIZE][/COLOR] he looks on Luthal "what do you think?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "three guards"  he wispers. [COLOR=SandyBrown[SIZE=1]]"cant see to much from here" "I want to get closer" " there about 15 total" They may be frindly "Maybe all of them are same race i can imperson one of them" "may be too risky move"[/SIZE][/COLOR] he looks on Luthal "what do you think?"




Luthal slinks down behind a bush to respond to Zook's question. "15 is more than we can handle, even with the paladin backing us up. Maybe you could get closer and see what we are dealing with. I don't want to jump into something I can't jump back out of."









*OOC:*


 How far out from the fires is the walking figure? Could we take him out without the two guys near the fires noticing?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

Zook will nears as he needs to make out the race of the strangers and others valuable information. Allways keeping a good eye and ear on the permiter guard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC:  The walking figure circles the edges of the campfire's light.  If we assume a 30' radius for firelight (same as a torch), then the walking figure is always 30' out from the center of the camp.  Any attempt to get at him WITHOUT getting him to move into the shadowy area away from the camp's edge will probably result in the other two awake figures hearing you do it.  You suspect you'd need to be AMAZINGLY quiet to pull off an attack like that.  Of course if you could draw him AWAY from the camp's edge and into the shadowy areas outside of the firelight, then obviously it would be easier to knock him out without anyone hearing you.

**********

Kolarred and Tomanta remain at the top of the hill, having lost any sight or sound of the changeling and gnoll.  The four horses stand quietly, breathing a bit heavily.  Kolarred can tell ((Handle Animal [12] + 7 = 19 / DC 10))  that the horses really need to rest for the night and shouldn't be pushed too much further (if at all).

Zook changes his appearance into a Human form and slinks even closer to camp (trying to time it such that the walking guard is on the far side of the campfire when he does).  Zook inches forward...

inches forward...

inches forward...

3 guards ((Listen [14] + 2 = 16))
Zook ((Move Silently [16] + 9 = 25))

...and gets right at the edge of the campsite hidden behind a bush.  None of the three guards who are awake have made any indication they have heard him, and he gets a very good view of the figures in camp.

Zook:



Spoiler



The walking figure appears to be a hobgoblin... short sword on his belt, cloak covering what looks to be leather armor.  The sitting figure at the left campfire is either an orc or a half-orc (probably half), and he also wears what looks to be leather armor.  No weapon is visable on him.  The third figure at the right campfire is human and wears a very expensive-looking traveller's outfit and has an intricate fencing sword and dagger on his belt.  You also see what you think is a guitar-like instrument next to him on the log.  Of the figures that are sleeping... the ones whose faces are lit by the fire and facing you appear to be mainly green-skinned (and thus probably of the orcish or goblin variety) but you suspect another human or two might be amongst them.

Finally, you also see a symbol that appears printed on many items strewn about the camp (as well as on a small banner).  The symbol is of a an yellow grasping eagle's talon on a black or dark blue background.  You have never seen that symbol before.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 29, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook sneaks his way back to Luthal “they are a mix party half-orc half goblins and humans most of them” “I couldn’t get a good look at them all” “they got all a symbol of an yellow grasping eagles talon on a black background” “do you know who’s symbols that is?” “If we can distract the perimeter guard we can knock I'm down or something” he looks on Luthals reaction “these guys aren’t amateurs eighter” “fancy weapons and stuff” “let’s get to Kollared and inform him.” “What do you say my friend”


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Zook sneaks his way back to Luthal “they are a mix party half-orc half goblins and humans most of them” “I couldn’t get a good look at them all” “they got all a symbol of an yellow grasping eagles talon on a black background” “do you know who’s symbols that is?” “If we can distract the perimeter guard we can knock I'm down or something” he looks on Luthals reaction “these guys aren’t amateurs eighter” “fancy weapons and stuff” “let’s get to Kollared and inform him.” “What do you say my friend”




Luthal mentions that they should head back before finishing the converstaion. _Best not to bring attention to our plotting[/], he thought.

Once they reached Kollared, he spoke up. "Zook was able to sneak pretty damned closed to the camp. Good work, I know that I would have been caught for sure."  The praise was followed with a friendly clap on the back.

"It's a mixed bunch of fellows, from half-orcs and goblins to humans. Zook says they got some good blades and such, so it looks like they mean serious business. They have a symbol of a yellow raptor's claw on black. I'm trying to remember if I've seen it before..."

Luthal scratches his back with the handle of his throwing axe, deep in thought. "...but I can't come up with anything."

"I dunno what they are up to, but I don't want to leave it to chance they they are waiting on the road we are goin' down. There's too many to fight. Zook feels we could lure the one gaurd that's up and about, and take him out, but what if they mean us no harm?"_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

Kolarred listen at the gnoll and the shifter carefully. He tries to remember if he knows anything about this raptor symbol (OOC Knowledge royalty and nobility+6. DEFCON 1 is it safe to assume that in Khorvaire this knowledge could be replaced by governement and houses or something like that.)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 29, 2005)

ooc: having problems with the browser. please roll for me.
Knowledge Local on the symbol.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC:  Good questions, guys!  Here's how I'm going to work the Knowledge questions.  Since Kolarred and Zook are both from Karnnath (or have at least spent most of their time here), then their two Knowledges will apply so long log as they're in Karrnath.  Zook's Knowledge - Local will encompass everything you might find out from being a commoner walking the streets (info on people and famous personages, places in the cities and towns, small amounts of fairly well-known historical info etc.).  Kolarred's Knowledge - Nobility will encompass everything about Karrnath's merchant class and up (Dragonmarked houses, city guards and military groups, famous personages, royal lines etc.)  For Luthal... although he's originally from Droaam, I've been going under the assumption that he's been working with Tomanta (and thus for House Tharashk in Karrnath) for a while now, and thus I'll also let him use his Knowledge - Nature for some Karnnath-specific info rolls as well (locations in Karrnath, trails etc.)  I figure as a quality merc, he's been studying hard to learn all he can about the areas he's currently working in.  Hope this helps!

**********

The four gentlemen take a few moments to think about that symbol that Zook saw to see if anything rings any bells.  The fact that the group has their own colors seems to indicate that they are a military, adventuring, or mercenary group of some kind.

Luthal -10 penalty  ((Know Nature [19] + 4 - 10 = 13 / DC 20))
Zook -4 penalty  ((Know Local [13] + 4 -4 = 13 / DC 20))
Kolarred ((Know Nobility [19] + 6 = 25 / DC 20))

Kolarred thinks hard because he's sure he remembers something about this.  Suddenly it occurs to him an article he read in the Korrenberg Chronicle about a year or two ago in their Entertainment section.  It was about a mercenary company that was having their exploits documented by a minstrel who was travelling with them as their performed the jobs they took.  The group was like the Black Talon Company, or Steel Talon Company... something like that.

The article seemed to indicate that because of the songs and epics this minstrel created for them, the Company has become one of (if not THE) most famous, popular and successful merc company in Khorvaire.  Of course, the fact that Kolarred barely remembers the article and none of the other three have ever heard of the Black Talon or Steel Talon merc company seems to indicate that the minstrel really hasn't done a very good job at promotion since the article was first published.  Either that, or else the minstrel just ain't that great a song or poetry writer.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 31, 2005)

*OOC:*




			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The four gentlemen...





Ha! Look at that! Luthal is moving up in the world, if he can be considered a 'gentleman'  








Luthal paces back and forth, considering the options. After a moment of comtemplation, he speaks up. 

"I vote we pass 'em by. I like a fight as much as the next gnoll, but this looks more like suicide. We don't know if they are working with the Claw or someone else, but if we can give 'em the slip, I vote we do it. Let's keep on towards our goal. Zook, do you think if we led the horses on foot, and Kolarred bundles up all that metal he's wearing, we could get past without being noticed?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

"I don't know if we shouldn't rest, I am personally still ok, but our horses have been working hard all day and really need to rest. 

On the other hand these guys are local hero, maybe I could approach them and try to see what they are up to. Maybe they could even helped us

He scratches his head and adds "Or kill us if that's what they've been hired for" 

He turns towards Luthal "I don't really feel confortable with the idea of removing my armor in front of those guys."

He pauses for a second to take his breath and continues

"I suggest you let me talk to them alone. I will try to get as much info as I can from them, maybe Zook could come with me posing as my faithfull squire. You would stay hidden in the wood ready to intervene would things turn bad for us. That would allow us to let our mount rest, looking at the poor beast I can tell you that if we continue pushing them through the night, it might be fatal."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 31, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I suggest you let me talk to them alone. I will try to get as much info as I can from them, maybe Zook could come with me posing as my faithfull squire. You would stay hidden in the wood ready to intervene would things turn bad for us."





"If that's what you want, I'm up for it. I'll do my best to stay outta sight, and keep my axes ready for action."  Luthal cocks his head at the holy warrior. "Just be prepared in case they make a move. If they are hostile, they probably got a description of you from the Claw."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 31, 2005)

Zook looks on the floor tying to imagine how he could help kollared against 15 mercenaries.
"What the heck!" "lets pull this" he do a trick with his dagger "allways on your right Kollared..."

Zook changes his color to pitch black. And takes some steps against the camp fire.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC I don't know about this but Koralled always beleive that things could be solved without having to use the sword, so we will give it a try. 

The paladin turns towards Zook and whispers "For now let me do the talking, one false word and we might end up at the tip of their sword."
He pauses and looks seriously at the changeling. "If you see that things turn bad run away, I ve got my horse to escape them"

The paladin then pats his horse in the neck and whispers to it "Good beast, I promised one last thing and you can rest"

He then readjust his sword in the scabbard and place his lance such that it will be easy to take would problem occurs. 

He slowly approaches the group, walking as if he was extremely tire and in plain sight of the guard, to remove all suspicion that he could be sneaking up on them.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 1, 2005)

Luthal follows the two, shaking his head in disbelief at the paladin's bold plan. He does his best to stay hidden, moving carefully through the trees and brush, about 40 feet behind the men. _Hopefully the clanking armor will keep the attention on those two._









*OOC:*



Hide Luthal rolls 1d20+5, getting [16,5] = (21)
Move Silently Luthal rolls 1d20+5, getting [12,5] = (17)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 1, 2005)

ooc: at last my browser is fine again 

Hide Roll(1d20)+9:5,+9 Total:14
Listen Roll(1d20)+8:12,+8 Total:20
Move Silently Roll(1d20)+4:8,+4 Total:12
Search Roll(1d20)+9:7,+9 Total:16


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2005)

From the top of the hill, the four men take once last look at the twin campfires a couple hundred yards away from them down the road and into the underbrush.  Kolarred grabs the reins of his mount and begins leading him down the hill on the road, making just enough noise that hopefully the guards at the camp will hear the clanging of his armor.  Zook walks a little ways behind him, also leading his horse.

Luthal leaves his horse with Tomanta (who remains at the top of the hill), and begins sneaking back through the underbrush on the same path he took originally.  All the while, he maintains his eyes on the guards and on Kolarred and Zook, keeping himself in a position to get to either should the need arise.

When the paladin and rogue finally reach the base of the hill, Luthal notices the three heads of the awake guards all turn to the road.  With amazing speed they each jump to their feet and prepare melee weapons, as though expecting something violent to happen.  The hobgblin puts his hand out to the other two compatriots to try and keep them calm, and then he steps forward to the edge of camp nearest the path back to the road.  When Kolarred reaches the point in the road where he is perpendicular to the campsite, he turns and begins walking into the small copse of trees and advances on the camp.  As he walks forward, he sees all 3 figures standing upright and looking at him as he moves forward.  They do not appear to be making any moves, but their weapons are still held at attention.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 1, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When Kolarred reaches the point in the road where he is perpendicular to the campsite, he turns and begins walking into the small copse of trees and advances on the camp.  As he walks forward, he sees all 3 figures standing upright and looking at him as he moves forward.  They do not appear to be making any moves, but their weapons are still held at attention.




_Allright, Kolarred. Let's see that silver tounge put to good use._, Luthal thinks.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 1, 2005)

As Zook sees the Paladin his almost at voice range to the mercenaries, he crunches down behind a medium size boulder.
_This is never going to go well These guys doesn't see like the one that talks to much. Wonder what Kollared are thinking...... _ He loads the bow making sure that he does it quietly.
_I hope he can make it so that we can rest here and depart early in the morning Some info about their buissnes out here in the woods couldn't harm._ He looks on the guards as they study Kollared. He takes the scroll case and take out one ghost sound scroll, and puts it in his pocket._ Just in case_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Staying calm in front of all those weapons the paladin slowly raises his arm at shoulder length. 

"Sorry to scare you, fellah. I spotted your campfire about a mile from here. I 've been traveling all day and my horse is exhausted, so I wondered if I could join your group for the night. These days the woods aren't safe as they used too and the larger the group the better." He looks at the three guards with a very tired and peacefull visage. Korraled also takes great care of not making any sudden move that could be interpreted as hostile. He then looks at the insigna on one of the men, he then opens his eyes wider and redress his back. "I know that sign" He says slowly pointing to the men insigna "The steel talon or was it the black talon compagny. I remember reading something about your compagnyAdd here the greatest deed he remembers about them. Seeing the swiftness of your reaction to my approach I understand why you are one of the most famous if not THE most famous mercernary compagnie around. I guess I should introduce myself, guess being in presence of people belonging to such a almost legendary organisation made me loose my sensesAdds the paladin, with a friendly admirative smile. 

"My name is Korraled, I am a veteran of the last war looking for some action. I probably can't meet the standards to join your organisation but it would be a great honor for me to help it accomplish other great deads. One thing for sure, if I spent the night with you, I will be safer here than in my own bed.

The paladin then wait to see the three men reactions

OOC I initially wanted to tell them a story, but I didn't feel it was Korraled like. So I decided to go with a more straight forward story. Korraled isn't a good bluffer so he tries to use it as less as possible when interacting with people. Also Korraled has diplomacy +12 , Which I don't personally have, especially in writting. I assume that diplomacy includes a gestual and facial aspect which is difficult to express for me in writing. Korraled has a smile that inspire confidence in him. Anyway will see what Defcon decides.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Kolarred steps into the campsite and begins speaking to the hobgoblin, half-orc and human, and it is obvious to the others in the party that the paladin's soothing voice and his aura of honor and goodness have a calming effect on the three of them.  As the howls of wolves echoes in the distance, Luthal can see the hobgoblin nod and grunt as the paladin speaks of the woods not being very safe for travellers.



> Seeing the swiftness of your reaction to my approach I understand why you are one of the most famous if not THE most famous mercernary compagnie around. I guess I should introduce myself, guess being in presence of people belonging to such a almost legendary organisation made me lose my senses.




When Kolarred mentions this however, the human steps forward and gets all excited, while the hobgoblin and half-orc turn to each other incredulously.

'You heard of us?!?  Really?!?  You've heard my stories and tales?!?  I actually had an impact on somebody!!!  Yes!!!  I did it!!!'  He turns to face the other two.  'I TOLD you I would make you famous!!!  Did I not tell you that?  You wouldn't believe me, but this PROVES it!'

He gives a huge grin and turns back to the paladin.

'My name is Caray Tredalian... I'm a world-famous troubador out of Cyre.  I guess you've heard of me.  That's so sweet.  Would you like an autograph?  No, I'm sorry, where are my manners?  These men are part of the Streel Talon Company, the finest mercenary group that was working during the Last War.  I knew when I saw these men that all of Khorvaire should know of their exploits, and now here you are... talking about us!  About me!  This is wonderful.  Are you alone?  Please!  Come... sit...!  Durgan!  Get some water for our guest!  Don't just stand there like a lump!  You're the leader of this merry band... show our guest why the Steel Talons are the best there is!'

The hobgoblin just stares at the human for a few seconds... wondering whether he should bother listening to him.  When he turns back to see the glory of the Sovereign Host that is Kolarred D'Hui... Durgan decides to go along with it.  Another series of wolf howls echo, and the hobgoblin moves forward with his weapon now sheathed and his arm outstretched.

'Huh.  You're Kolarred?  That Kolarred D'Hui?  Hmm.  I've heard of you too.   Member of the Knightmares, right?  Yeah... you guys have done some good stuff too.  Where's the rest of your group?  You now working alone?'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 2, 2005)

*Zook*

As the troubador. Speaks the name of the almost dissolved group he is part of. He wants to jump high and make his presence known. _That would scare the mother out of them_ *chucle* _and for sure I got a arrow in my chest by mistake I better make a slow and notorious entrance._ Zook almost stands up from his boulder hide, but regrets _ I better wait to a signal from Koralled I wont screw this up.
_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC Now, this is keeping me on the edge of my seat. Before I can continue the conversation with them I want to make sure you rolled a sense motive against both bard and the hobgobelin, I don't have much hope with the bard but the hobgobelin doesn't seems to be trained in the art of diplomacy and bluff. Sense motive +6


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 2, 2005)

Luthal stands his ground outside of the flickering light of the fires. He breaths slowly and evenly, doing his best to stay quiet. _Just like stalking a griffin back in Droamm,_, he thought. _I think it's best to let this play out a bit longer before moving in._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 2, 2005)

As the hobgoblin approaches with his hand outstretched, Kolarred gets the definite sense that Durgan is in fact genuine with his admiration.  ((Sense Motive [XX]))  It is one of the first times that he can remember being identified as a pseudo-famous person, but it shouldn't come as too much of a shock (D'Hui being a very powerful paladin of the Sovereign Host after all).  The troubador seems even happier to see him than the hobgoblin is ((Sense Motive [XX])), probably because of the flattery he heaped upon the Company.

The only one who seems ambivalent to his arrival is the half-orc, but Kolarred does notice that he's got his eyes on Durgan and not him.  Probably just an underling who is waiting for word from his commander before making an sort of move or action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC One last thing, as the two mercenary approach him does he detect evil. Don't worry Korraled is not a maniac who kills anything that radiates evil on sight.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Kolarred detects no evil from Caray the human troubador nor Durgan the hobgoblin mercenary.  The half-orc does radiate a faint aura of evil however.

**********

BTW DarkMaster:  I've always been writing your character's name as Kolarred (as that is what you had on your Rogue's Gallery entry).  However you often will write it as Korraled.  Do you actually have a preference?  Which one is correct?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC No it's actually Kolarred, thanks to remind me I will be more careful. 

Kolarred slowly unmount his horse. "I actually do not travel alone, my compagnions are traveling with me. I ask you to forgive me, but these days you can't be too careful. Now that I know that my group will be safe among your legendary compagnie I can ask them to join us. 

He turns towards the bard "I read your article, it was excellent. An article like that really improved the visibility of the compagny among the great of this world. I wonder what great deads you are currently writing about"

Kolarred doesn't want to reveal his compagnion position just yet, he keeps an eye on the half-orc.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Durgan nods at Kolarred and runs an appraising eye over the mount.

'Mmm.  Good beast.  Strong.  How does she ride?  Krondun, go pull out some carrots!'

Krondun the half-orc looks at Durgan questioningly for a second, but shrugs his shoulders and goes over to start rummaging through a travel sack.  The sound of wolf howls gets louder, and within a second Krondun stands up and walks over to hand the carrots to Durgan.  The hobgoblin hands them to Kolarred in case he wanted to feed him.

'I'll let you do it.  I know of the connection between a warrior of the Host and his horse.  I rode with a paladin of the Silver Flame one time, and she was always protective of her mount.  So you said you have companions around?  Bring them over... camp's safe.  We're heading south in the morning... going back to the Mournland for Grandpa over there...' he motions to one of the figures, which Kolarred now notices is actually a warforged lying down on it's back. 'Grandpa came off the line without being fully tested, so we're heading back to the Mournland in hopes of finding the Lord of Blades.  We understand he might be able to help Grandpa out with some higher-end rebuilding.  But in any case... we'll have three on watch all night long, so if you got the Knightmares out there, they're more than welcome to move in and rest.  In this day and age there's no reason why us mercs can't work together and help each other out... plenty of work to go around.'

And with that, Durgan snorts and smiles his crooked teeth.  Caray by this point has wandered around the camp a bit (towards Luthal as a matter of fact), and Krondun sat back down on the log once he handed off the carrots.  Again, the howl of wolves gets louder.

Luthal & Zook - Listen checks please.

**********

OOC:  With Tomanta now apparently MIA and not having heard anything from Delemental yet... I just want to check to see how you guys are with the game being just 3 players.  Are you happy with 3 or would you like a 4th (if Delemental can't play)?  I'll go start recruiting if you want a 4th player (and will be doing a very intensive search to find the right kind of player, not just the first one who volunteers).  But I'm also okay with just the 3 if that works for you guys.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 3, 2005)

_There's goen ages since last time i actually found someone this friendly in the woods. Not that i don't understand but out here, people are more paranoid.... Well they are 15 so i guess nothing is so bold to attack a so large number._



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> But in any case... we'll have three on watch all night long, so if you got the Knightmares out there, they're more than welcome to move in and rest.  In this day and age there's no reason why us mercs can't work together and help each other out... plenty of work to go around.'




“Hello” “my name is Zook” “nice hearing that you welcome us” “a camp fire is best with friends and a lot of them” he smiles to the troubadour “I have heard about you but never thought i would ever meet a celebrity” he reaches his hand to the  troubadour “nice meeting you” He then salutes the other two guards.
“Luthal” “are you there?” seems like we can take us a good smoke with these fellows” “that sure be nice” he takes up the little box with the tobacco and stuffs his pipe “wants some?”



Ooc:
Roll(1d20)+4:19,+4 Total:23 lucky roll! 
I'm comfortable with a 4th player. 

by the way DEFCON. I'm been quite few word write lately. I'm sorry for that. But if you could give us more details on surrounding's (i love that) i may be easier for me to write more on each post. Thx.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “Luthal” “are you there?” seems like we can take us a good smoke with these fellows” “that sure be nice”




Luthal rises up from behind the brush, walking slowly towards the group. He keeps his weapons out for the meantime, but tries his best to appear non-aggressive.

"Sure, Zook. I would love to spend some time around a warm fire with new friends." He gives his wide grin to the Steel Talons. "I'm Luthal, of Droaam. Pleased to meet cha."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Luthal & Zook - Listen checks please.












*OOC:*


 Luthal rolls 1d20+11, getting [14,11] = 25 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  With Tomanta now apparently MIA and not having heard anything from Delemental yet... I just want to check to see how you guys are with the game being just 3 players.  Are you happy with 3 or would you like a 4th (if Delemental can't play)?  I'll go start recruiting if you want a 4th player (and will be doing a very intensive search to find the right kind of player, not just the first one who volunteers).  But I'm also okay with just the 3 if that works for you guys.












*OOC:*


Well... I have to admit I'm pretty happy with just us three. The pace is moving along at a good rate, as each of us seems to post once/day. Plus I'm enjoying the dialog between the members of the group. Thanks for having me, guys  

If you want to add another member, that would be OK. But my vote would be stick with us three, unless you fell there will be trouble scaling things to us.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Kolarred looks at Zook getting the tobacco out of his bag. _ Why do people enjoy killing themselves like that _ Not wanting to offence anybody around he simply ignore it for now, taking a mental note to remind Zook that smoking is not good for him. 

He ties his horse to tree pat him on the back and whispers in his ear "take advantage of the night my friend, tomorrow we will need all the energy we can get"

He then heads towards the group and ask Luthal.

"Luthal care to give me a hand with that armor?

OOC I wouldn't mind a 4 player, but we should make sure he is a dedicated player.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2005)

As Zook and Luthal begin advancing on the camp, the hobgoblin looks back and forth at all three men.  Kolarred notices on the hobgob's face that he seems a bit concerned that Zook and Luthal were comign from two different areas, almost like they were casing the campsite... however he doesn't make mention of this concern (if he indeed did have any).

By this point, the warforged has sat up, and it is obvious from the creak and grinding of metal that 'Grandpa' indeed needs some major modifications.  If he sounds like that normally, you probably figure he's bound to fall apart any day now.

As Zook and Luthal walk into camp, they both have a niggling sensation that those wolf howls have been getting closer and closer.  When another howl occurs it seems almost on top of them, and both Zook and Luthal think that they might encounter these wolves very quickly.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Zook*

“Must be hard try to sleep with those wolf owling” does Zook comment to the guards “have they been like this all night?” he lights his pipe.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Now that Zook mention it, Kolarred notices the wolves. He asks Luthal to wait before removing his armor "Stop my friend, these wolves seems pretty hungry


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 7, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Stop my friend, these wolves seems pretty hungry."




"Aye. It's odd for those beasts to move so close unless they are starving or driven to do so by unnatural means. This area looks pretty lush, so I doubt hunger is playing a big part. I will take a closer look. Maybe you should move the horses in close to the fire."

Luthal moves quietly away to the edge of camp, his eyes scanning rapidly back and forth.









*OOC:*


 Spot 23 (12+11), Listen 12 (1+11) Look in particular for someone that seems to be controlling the wolves in some way.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2005)

> 'Must be hard try to sleep with those wolves howling.  Have they been like this all night?'




Zook's question makes Durgan stop for a second and think about that one.  Luthal stops helping Kolarred remove his armor and instead he moves off to the edge of the camp to where he suspects the wolves are howling from.  Durgan moves over to one of the sleeping figures and shakes him awake, and you hear the hobgoblin tell him to do a quick scout.  The figure (an older human) immediately leaps up, pulls on his leathers over his head, straps on his short sword, and moves in the direction of Luthal.

Durgan and Caray both move over to Kolarred and Zook, and Grandpa turns his head with a groan towards the scout and Luthal.  The half-orc pretty much ignores the whole scene.  Durgan speaks...

'Haven't noticed the howls till you mentioned it.  Hasn't been any problems with them for us thus far, so I don't know what's going on.  Marvis will find 'em if they're out there... especially with the help of your friend over ther--'

Before the hobgoblin can get the final words out of his mouth, a HUGE series of growls bellows across the campsite!!!  Almost immediately, Luthal and Marvis spring back into the light of the campfires and yell to get everyone up, as a pack of dire wolves are surrounding the camp!!!  They don't know where or why they are here... but they sure will need everyone's help to put down this threat!

**********

OOC:  Everyone please roll initiative, and you can also post your first actions because nobody is surprised and the dire wolves have not moved into campside yet.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC Roll 17-1 = 16

Kolarred will run towards his horse(if given enough) and mount it quickly. "One more thing before we can rest, I suppose my loyal friend.

OOC ride 17+8 to mount quickly. 

If he still can act he will grab his lance ready to charge on one of the wolf.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

At the camp all the sleeping members awakens with a shock. _Holy S!_ Dire wolves! All to arms!  

If Zook can see any cover he will run and hide as good as he can. Taking out a flask of alchemist's fire. If he successfully hides, he then will load his shortbow. 
If he cant hide , he only loads his shortbow. and stands his ground

Init Roll(1d20)+3:18,+3 Total:21
Hide Roll(1d20)+9:1,+9 Total:10 lousy one :[


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 8, 2005)

*OOC:*



Initiative 20 (16+4)
Attack Rolls
Battleaxe 14 (10+4, damage 4 if a hit)
Throwing axe 10 (6+4, damage 5 if a hit)







Luthal leaps back within the firelight just as the pack moves into the area. The hair on his back is raised into a spiky mane, and a series of growls comes from deep in his throat. Raising his weapons, he strikes at the nearest of the wolves.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Order of Initiative:
Zook
Luthal
Kolarred
Wolves

With the cacophony of howls and Zook's exclamation of a Call To Arms, everyone springs into action!  Durgan, Caray and Marvis start waking up the rest of the Steel Talons, who all start battle preparations.

Zook quickly moves and crouches between the two campfires and pulls out and loads his crossbow (the space between the two large fires being probably the safest place he can think of since he doesn't know where the wolves are at the moment).

Luthal unsheathes his battleaxe and throwing axe and with his darkvision making the battle field nice and clear, immediately charges one of the wolves in front of him.  He swings both axes in front of him and...

((Battle Axe [2] + 4 = 6)) **MISS**
((Throwing Axe [12] + 4 = 16)) **HIT** ((Damage [6] + 3 = 9))

...he uses the battle axe to draw the focus of the wolf away as he brings the small axe up and in, jamming the edge into the side of the creature, who howls in anger.

Kolarred leaps up into the saddle of his stallion and hefts his lance... pulling on the reins to swing the horse around and aim for any number of dire wolves on their side of the camp.   

Suddenly, out from the shadows about a dozen wolves more start charging in from the underbrush.  The Steel Talons all spread out and start engaging many of them as they circle the camp.  Kolarred has two easily in his sights, one on it's own, the other currently engaged with Luthal.  Zook also has the lone wolf and the one attacking Luthal in the sights of his crossbow (-4 to hit the one attacking Luthal because it's engaged in melee).  Luthal has his hands full with the one in front of him.

**********

We are at the top of the initiative order.  Post up to 3 rounds worth of actions if you'd like (especially if your actions don't plan on changing).  I will make all rolls for combat, so you needn't worry about that.  If you do post 3 rounds worth of actions but things occur that I think you might want to change your actions for, I won't resolve all the rounds at once, but will stop after each round so that you can make adjustments if you so choose.

For your info as to the situation:

There are two wolves that are currently designated for your party - one engaged with Luthal, one currently unengaged.  Only Luthal's wolf is within 30 feet of Zook (for his Point Blank Shot feat).  Kolarred can charge either wolf on his horse with no problem.  Unless engaged, the second wolf is in a position to move in and flank Luthal this round.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Kolarred will charge on the wolf positioning himself to flank Luthal, He will then continue his move 60 feet further (ride by attack) , he will turn next round and charge again (ride by attack).

lance +9 (+7+2charge-2PA) dmg (1d8+3+2)x2 for charging, AC 21, ride +8 horse AC 14


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 9, 2005)

Zook will make a sneak attack at the wolf engaging Luthal. He will attack the best until he dies or the wolf turns to attack him. He will then try to escape the beast hiding or fleeing 


ooc: [I don't know how realistic the acctions are]

MW Spear (+4 melee, d8+0 damage, crit x3)
sneak attack +2d6.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

Luthal howls back at the wolf he is fighting, a high, cutting sound that pierces the night air like a sharp knife. He swings again at the wolf until it falls.









*OOC:*


 Keep fighting until they are toast. Do my best to get Zook into a flanking position by using my 5-foot steps. If not engaged in close combat, charge into the nearst attacker. I don't expect this strategy will change.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 9, 2005)

From between the two campfires, Zook sees the dire wolf snapping away at the gnoll.  He immediately drops his crossbow and rushes forward, drawing his spear... moving in almost-but-not-quite opposite of Luthal.  He raises the spear and thrusts it forward...

((Spear [14] + 4 = 18)) **HIT** ((Damage [7] + 0 = 7))

...impaling it into the flank of the wolf, whose howls of pain get even greater.

Kolarred urges his mount forward and he barrels down on the other wolf, who turns just in time to see the horse ride up to him.  Kolarred holds his arm steady and even thrusts his hand forward just a bit to put a bit more oopmh behind the attack...

((Lance [8] + 9 - 2 (PA) = 15)) **HIT** ((Damage (double) [1] + [7] + 3 + 3 + 2 (PA) + 2 (PA) = 18))

...and catches the wolf square in the jaw!  It flips over twice in mid-air, then lands hard on the ground, giving off an agonizing woof of pain.  Kolarred continues on through the underbrush for quite a way before slowly down and turning the horse around.

The dire wolf that stands between Luthal and Zook snaps it's head back and forth making little nips, trying to keep both fighters at bay.  When Luthal moves an axe to make a defensive stance it sees it's chance and lunges forward with it's huge jaws...

((Bite [19] + 11 = 30)) **HIT** ((Damage [8] + 10 = 18))

...and snaps them right around the upper thigh of the large gnoll.  Luthal can feel blood begin to drip down his leg and then feels the tug as the wolf tries to pull him off his feet...

Wolf ((Trip [8] + 11 = 19)) / Luthal ((Trip [3] + 3 = 6))

...and then his world turns upside down and he thuds HARD onto the ground, landing prone.

The second wolf tries to shake the cobwebs from the vicious lance attack it just received, then turns to face the horse and rider 60 feet away and SPRINTS after him at full speed.  As it approaches the horse it leaps forward to full extension with it's jaws open wide, aiming right for the horse's throat...

Wolf ((Bite [8] + 11 + 2 (charge) = 21)) / Kolarred ((Ride [10] + 8 = 18))
**HIT** ((Damage [5] + 10 = 15))

...and despite the paladin's best attempts to pull the horse out the way of the giant wolf, he just misses, and the wolf sinks his fangs into the neck of the horse, trying to pull the larger creature down to the ground...

Wolf ((Trip [9] + 11 = 20)) / Horse ((Trip [17] + 8 = 25))

...but can't maintain it's grip with it's jaws and the horse is able to pull away and maintain it's footing.  However Kolarred can tell that the bite did quite a lot to the horse, and it won't be able to take much more of that if the wolf's attack continues.

**********

Next round begins... please state your actions for this round.  I've just discovered that this kind of melee will get too crazy trying to do more than one round at a time, so I'll go through each round by itself, thereby allowing you to make immediate decisions on what you'd like to do each time your initiative comes around.

W = Wolf
K = Kolarred & Horse
L = Luthal (prone)
Z = Zook


```
[COLOR=gold]K[/COLOR]
      [COLOR=Sienna]W[/COLOR]



   [COLOR=Sienna]W[/COLOR][COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=YellowGreen]L[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

Luthal lets out a loud yelp of pain when the wolf's large jaws rip into his leg. He feels one of the beast's canines hit the thick bone in his thigh with a sickening grinding noise. He attempts to twist free of the wolf's vise-like grip, but fails and falls hard onto his back. 

"Yip!" Luthal's breath rushes out in a burst when he hits the solid ground below. "Zook! Get him offa me!"









*OOC:*


 Ouch! That stung! Luthal is down to 12 hit points. 

Use a move action to stand (which will provoke an attack, unfortunately), and attack the wolf again with two attacks.

Battleaxe 18 (14+4), damage is 10 (7+3)
Throwing axe 16 (12+4), damage is 8 (5+3)
If Zook takes this wolf out before I can get to him, I throw the axe at the next target in range.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Kolarred continue to fight the beast from the top of his horse

lance +8 (+7+1 higher ground) dmg 1d8+3 , AC 21, ride +8 horse AC 14 I also think I have concealment from my horse not sure.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 9, 2005)

Zook attacks the same wolf.

"DIE! YOUR PICE OF S!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Zook slides to his right in order to get the dire wolf directly between him and Luthal, and makes a sneak attack against the wolf from the flanking position.

((Spear [10] + 4 + 2 = 16)) **HIT** ((Damage [3] + 9 (SA) = 12))

The wolf once again howls in anger and pain... and Zook can tell that stab with his spear was a good one.  Luthal uses the hopeful distraction to roll back to his feet, but the wolf's neck snaps around and it makes another grab at him with his huge jaws.

((Bite [1] + 11 = 12)) **MISS**

Luckily for him, Luthal is able to dance out of the way.  However, because he had to use some time to get back to his feet, he is only able to make a wild lunge with just his battleaxe...

((Battleaxe [20] + 4 + 2 = 26)) **HIT** ((Confirm [12] + 4 + 2 = 18)) **CONFIRM CRIT**
((Damage [6] + 3 + [5] + 3 + [6] + 3 = 26))

...but somehow is able to make his upward swing count HARD!!!  The edge of the axehead catches the dire wolf right under the jaw, and Luthal can feel the snapping of bone and muscle as it cleaves through the creature's skull.  With a stunned silence, the wolf drops to the ground with a thud.

Kolarred meanwhile is still trying to deal with the wolf that is on him... stabbing forward with his lance, trying to find some give on the beast's tough hide.  He finds what he thinks is an opening and ludges forward...

((Lance [7] + 7 + 1 = 15)) **HIT* * ((Damage [4] + 3 = 7))

...nailing the wolf in it's back.  Blood spurts out from the wound, but the only result seems to be it making the wolf even angrier.  Forsaking the horse for the moment, it leaps up and tries to snap at the paladin sitting in his saddle...

((Bite [13] + 11 = 24)) **HIT** ((Damage [1] + 10 = 11))

... getting a big bite of Kolarred's thigh.  The wolf's jaws remain around his leg and tries to yank him down from his horse's saddle...

Wolf ((Trip [3] + 11 = 14)) / Kolarred ((Ride [8] + 8 = 16))

...but the paladin's grib on his reins are too strong and the teeth pull free of his leg.

**********

Next round of actions please.  Both Zook and Luthal are within range to charge the wolf on Kolarred if they so choose, and Zook will be able to take a flanking position if he'd like.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

OOC One thing when the wolf charged at Kolarred, Kolarred was entitled a AoO since his Lance has a 10' foot reach and was covering the mount. Mounted combat has it's advantage.  
-------
Kolarred uses the withdraw action (no AoO) to move him and his horse out of the wolf ways towards his friend but about 20' from them to the left, He will then ready an action against the wolf to receive his charge (don't forget the 10' reach.)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 10, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Next round of actions please.  Both Zook and Luthal are within range to charge the wolf on Kolarred if they so choose, and Zook will be able to take a flanking position if he'd like.[/COLOR]




Zook flanks the wolf trying to do a sneak attack with spear.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 10, 2005)

Luthal lets out a yip of victory and charges the other wolf, attacking him furiously with little regard for his own safety. "Zook! Let's get this one and get ready for the next wave!"










*OOC:*


 DEFCON, can you make the rolls for me? Use the opportunity to charge.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 10, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal lets out a yip of victory and charges the other wolf, attacking him furiously with little regard for his own safety. "Zook! Let's get this one and get ready for the next wave!"




He looks at Luthal catching his breath. “Yes! I'm gonna try to flank this piece of animal crap!” ”Distract him all you can” “If you fall again I'm gonna try to entertain him by moving away and teas him” 
He yaws to Luthal and starts flanking the beast with his spear ready to strike again.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2005)

OOC:  Retconning the forgotten AoO (sorry DarkMaster), the wolf takes 6 additional points of damage before we slide into the top of Round 4.

**********

With Luthal's attack dropping the wolf in front of him, Zook spins around to help out Kolarred.  He sees the other wolf at the base of the horse... shaken and wounded, but still snarling and snapping at both horse and rider.  The changeling sees his opportunity and sprints across the open ground with his spear held high... moving in right behind the wolf opposite the horse and...

Sneak Attack ((Spear [17] + 4 + 2 = 23)) **HIT** ((Damage [7] + [7] = 14))

...plunges the spear DEEP into the rear quarters of the dire wolf.  The wolf gives one final yelp of surprise and pain, and then drops to the ground... still breathing, but uncoscious.  Luthal rushes over and lifts his battleaxe and delivers one final killing blow, cutting the neck of the beast.

Kolarred wheels his stallion around to look across the battlefield, and sees a number of dire wolves still in combat with members of the Steel Talons.  He gallops off to help various members, and both Luthal and Zook join in as well to help finish off the battle.

>>>>>

Another few minutes later, the battle has ended.  The corpses of most of the dire wolves lie strewn about the campsite, and a number of Talons report that at least two of them took off after suffering grave injuries.  All told... twelve Talons were injured, two are unconscious, and one is dead.  Durgan is able to stablize the two that were unconscious and bleeding heavily with a liberal dose of what is presumably a healing potion.  Unfortunately nothing can be done for the orc who was killed.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 11, 2005)

Zook goes between the two camp fires picking up his crossbow. He sees around him “we should burn the corpses right now” he gets the legs of one of the dire wolf pulling him towards the fire. “hey Luthal good fighting!” he smiles “man i thought for a second that the wolf where going to snap you in two” “please, give me a hand over here with this piece of crap here” he stops the pulling making a air of thinking “are you any good  making food?” “Are these beast eatable?” the sudden vision of the dead orc makes Zook stopp fooling around making a little pray.
He then looks over to Kolarred “Kolarred how are your horse?” “I saw it get some serious bites” “you are ok right?”.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

Luthal grimaces in pain, sitting on a log near the fire. He opens up his pack and pulls out a couple of potions, carefully wrapped in a sheepskin for protection. He smiles through the pain at Zook's banter. _Not bad for our first real fight,_ he thought. _Zook did pretty well with that spear, and I would hate to be on the pointy end of that lance._ After drinking a few of the potions, he stands and helps Zook with the bodies of the wolves. 

"You are right, Zook. We should get these taken care of. We don't need scavengers around camp while we sleep." He helps Zook pull the bodies onto the fire that lies downwind. "Everything gonna be okay, knight?" He glances at Kolarred's bleeding thigh. 

Once the wolves are disposed of, he approaches Durgan. "Sorry for yer loss. Good thing we were together on this, it could have been worse."









*OOC:*


 Luthal takes as many healing potions needed to get back up to good health. I have six, so I take 4 (healing 6, 3, 4, and 7), so I'm back up to full.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Kolarred unmount and slowly lay his and on the neck of his horse. A sudden healing energy flow from his hand and quickly heal the horses injury (lay of hand 8pts)

He turns towards the other and ignoring the pain from his injury he replies "Everything Ok here, my horse got hurt badly though."
He then walk back, standing straight as if he was completly uninjured. Blood can be seen flowing from his thight thru his armor, but Kolarred years in the military taugh him to ingnore such minor "scratch". He looks around at the casualty. "Durgan your compagnion fought bravely and deserves a proper burial. Hopefully your next article will tell the world how honorably this warrior died."

Kolarred makes a small religious gesture and put his hand on the head of the orc. He whisper softly "You deserve to rest in peace, may the god gives you a place at their side." He stand up and starts to dig a small grave for the deceased.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 12, 2005)

After a long day with almost been caught lying in the gate, attempts of assassination, friends that came and oddly left, ride like a storm, fight dire wolfs and non less burn a lot of corpses. “what a day” comments Zook out in the cold air. He sees as Luthal take some potions feeling much better, and Kolarred healing his horse, don't even noticing his own wounds, he even make a simple ceremony for the dead Orc. 
Just one more thing to do. He walk to the road picking up his horse and Luthal's ones back at the camp, he lies down besides the camp fire, falling instantly asleep. He dreams about being famous that night.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred makes a small religious gesture and put his hand on the head of the orc. He whisper softly, "You deserve to rest in peace, may the gods give you a place at their side." He stand up and starts to dig a small grave for the deceased.




Luthal is touched by the paladin's respect towards a fallen orc. _If I took the time to bury every orc I've seen fall, I would still be diggin' holes today_, he thought. With a shrug, he walks over and starts to help Kolarred with his axe, breaking up the dirt with his axe.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

As Luthal approaches Kolarred to help him with the corpse. "I've fought to many battles were brave warrior fell and never even got a taught. There body was left rotting in the field only to be eaten by crow, rats and insects.

He lowers his head and finishes digging in silence praying for the fallen orc.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 14, 2005)

As Zook goes back out to the road to find his and Luthal's horses... he sees both of them standing at the top of the hill by themselves.  What is odd though is that Tomanta is nowhere to be found.  Zook does a quick search up and around where the horses were left, and he sees what he thinks are possibly Tomanta's horse's hoofprints heading back down the road south, as if going back to Vedykar.  This perplexes him, but he doesn't waste time thinking about that and instead leads both horses back to the camp, where he finds Kolarred, Luthal, and Durgan digging a hole to bury the dead.

It takes a good twenty minutes of digging before the orc is put to rest, and by that point everyone is exhausted.  Durgan tells most of the camp to go back to bed (including the Knightmares), and that he and Grandpa will keep further watch into the evening.  The party settles down to an uncomfortable and somewhat smelly sleep.

>>>

The next morning the three Knightmares get up and help break down the camp.  The Talons take their assistance gladly, and then with fond farewells and declarations of seeing each other again, they hit the road and head south to Vedykar.  The Knightmares gather their things together and prepare to continue north.  Everyone feels pretty good at this point, the horse is the only one that still has a slight slip in it's step and Kolarred can tell it's still not fully recovered from the wolf attack (although it looks very good and rested.)  Checking his maps, Luthal can tell that it will be about another day's journey by horseback along the road, then when they see an old tower ruin up in the hills, they are to look for a path on the right side of the road that will take them on their first leg of their journey into the Ashen Spires themselves.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 14, 2005)

Zook open his eyes just to feel the piercing smell of rotten meat _dam seems like the Talons weren't so good at corpse burning_ just to find out that he felt a sleep over a piece of wolf leg that where chopped of in the fight. _That was my pillow.
_
After a bit of hard bread and water Zook used to the hard life of tracking people packs his backpack, sadels his horse, and fixed the little things like the bolts. “Well... we got some work to do I just wont be to late on the road” “we may catch up with them” he says out in the air “let us press the horses a bit today and see if we get to the path right for the road before dark” he takes some mouthfuls of water from his skin and goes over to the horse making a air of wanting to leave as son as possible.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> It takes a good twenty minutes of digging before the orc is put to rest, and by that point everyone is exhausted.  Durgan tells most of the camp to go back to bed (including the Knightmares), and that he and Grandpa will keep further watch into the evening.  The party settles down to an uncomfortable and somewhat smelly sleep.




Luthal sleeps better than one would expect. Fighting alongside the Talons made him trust them to guard the camp for the evening. He snores softly through the night, sleeping deeply until the first hints of sunrise.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The next morning the three Knightmares get up and help break down the camp.  The Talons take their assistance gladly, and then with fond farewells and declarations of seeing each other again, they hit the road and head south to Vedykar.




"Goodbye, warriors of the Talon. Maybe next time we meet, there will be better happenings. Damn wolf stink! It will take a week before that stench is outta my fur."  He kicks a rock into the still smoldering ashes, sending embers flying into the morning air. The skull of a wolf, its jaw cleaved into two distinct halves, rolls out of the firepit. "Ha! Here's one I'll be happy to never meet again!"  With a long laugh, Luthal turns his back to the campsite and starts north. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Checking his maps, Luthal can tell that it will be about another day's journey by horseback along the road, then when they see an old tower ruin up in the hills, they are to look for a path on the right side of the road that will take them on their first leg of their journey into the Ashen Spires themselves.




"Map shows an easy trip for a spell, then we go off the main road to a path. Not sure how well it's marked, so we gotta keep a sharp eye after we see the ruined tower."



			
				Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “Let us press the horses a bit today and see if we get to the path right of the road before dark.” He takes some mouthfuls of water from his skin and goes over to the horse, making a air of wanting to leave as soon as possible.




Luthal nods in agreement. "Best to keep moving. Yer horse up to it, Kolarred?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

After a short prayer for the buried orc. 
Kolarred, kneel in front of his sword planted to the ground, holding the handle,  praying the gods to give his compagnion and himself the required strenght to continue their journey. He stand up, shakes Durgan hands and says "Thank you my friend to take that last round. "

He then goes to bed. 


He spend an hour the next morning performing his religious ritual fighting technique finishing by a 15 minute intense prayer, kneeling in front of his sword.

spell Selected : Divine favor 

he then prepares his stuff and verify his animal for the day ahead of them.

He tries to avoid any useless discussion with his compagnion or the Talon. Kolarred words are strong and convincing but only used when really needed.  

Seeing the Luthal reaction to the wolf. "Luthal, don't waste your time or energy on these dead beast, They aren't even worth one of your taught."

As they look at the map. "I guess either you Luthal or Zook should take the point, Your faster and more stealthy than I am. I will stay behind ready to intervene would my help be needed.

He nods at Zook "I agree, let's try to get there before the night. Luthal my horse should be able to handle it. It's injury are still not completly healed but he should make it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 15, 2005)

Zook mounts his horse, the one that where of Tylers property “well good friend you must work hard today” “I take the lead for some hours at last” he makes the horse move towards the road.
At the top he looks around seeing a fine morning, some birds sings and a tender wind strikes his face. “let us go!” he strikes the side of the horse.

search Roll(1d20)+4:19,+4 Total:23
listen Roll(1d20)+8:19,+8 Total:27


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2005)

The group of three men gallop north as fast as they can get their horses to go.  Checking the maps along the way, Luthal can tell they are making good time.  Over the course of several hours they pass a couple travellers heading south along the road, but they do not stop to speak with them.

It is approaching midafternoon when Kolarred notices that the wounds that his mount still has (the horse is currently down 5 HP from max), is beginning to slow the beast down.  Pushing ahead as much as they did has not done the mount much good, and it is noticably straining to keep up with Luthal's and Zook's horses.  Another hour of forced march and the horse will be completely exhausted.

Looking at the maps, Luthal determines that if they were to continue to push ahead, they might reach the old tower ruins by nightfall.  If they stop to rest then they wouldn't reach the ruins until well into the evening.  Of course in either case... they may be in darkness when they arrive, and thus the possibility of missing the path off the road is great either way.  The maps do indicate another House Orien waystation probably within 2 hours journey from where they are, so if they were to let Kolarred's horse rest for a bit, they'd be able to make the waystation with no problems.

**********

OOC:  Tor L'Tha... you don't need to make Search, Listen, & Spot checks unless you specifically state what you are trying to Search, Listen and Spot for.  It goes without saying that I'm treating all of you as "Taking 20" on your Spots and Listens as you travel for any random things that might occur.  It's only if you have something specific you want to pay attention for that you can attach a roll to it, like "I want to Listen for more wolf howls for the first hour we travel from leaving camp."  This tells me that you not only are taking standard care to pay attention to your surrounds, but that you are also making specific concentration on listening for wolf howls.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

OOC If Kolarred uses 5 point of lay of hand to heal it, will it be fine?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 15, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Tor L'Tha... you don't need to make Search, Listen, & Spot checks unless you specifically state what you are trying to Search, Listen and Spot for.  It goes without saying that I'm treating all of you as "Taking 20" on your Spots and Listens as you travel for any random things that might occur.  It's only if you have something specific you want to pay attention for that you can attach a roll to it, like "I want to Listen for more wolf howls for the first hour we travel from leaving camp."  This tells me that you not only are taking standard care to pay attention to your surrounds, but that you are also making specific concentration on listening for wolf howls.  Hope this helps.





Ooc: very well  I thought it was necessary to include the search and listen skill rolls.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC If Kolarred uses 5 point of lay of hand to heal it, will it be fine?




Yes, it will be fully healed and you assume it will gain more energy back in order to continue to push the mounts if you still wanted to try and find the tower ruins before nightfall.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Kolarred will lay his hand on his horse until its wounds are healed. (lay hand 5pts) He will then push his mounts in order to get to the tower before nightfall.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

Luthal gnaws on his paw, trying to decide what the best course of action is. 

Then Kolarred dismounts his horse and lays his hands close to the horse's wounds, the healing power of his faith coursing out from his fingers. The horse's mood brightens considerably, rising its head high.

"Well, that settles that. We're on to the ruins!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2005)

With the horses at full strength, the group pushes on.  A little more than two hours later (Luthal approximating it to be about 4 o'clock in the afternoon or so), the group comes upon the Orien waystation on the left side of the road.  The House symbol is displayed prominently on the front, and as they ride past, Zook is able to tell that there are a number of mounts in the stable in back, as well as a couple carts parked next to it as well.  The group also notices a clothesline that flaps with some drying shirts, and that each window holds an unlit lantern.  It is impossible to tell from the road if anything may or may not be connected with the Emerald Claw.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

"Zook, time to get to work!" Luthal leaps from his horse. "Get close enough to check out 'dem windows, and I'll back you up. Kolarred, get ready for some action." He gives Kolarred a slap on the back, and prepares to slink off into the woods, hoping to get a good angle on the door in case Zook is spotted.

 







*OOC:*


Unless there are any objections, Luthal follows about 20 feet behind Zook with weapons drawn. Try to get in a good position to see the door, and hold my throwing axe at the ready.

Edit: Oops, forgot my rolls 

Hide: 20+5= 25
Listen: 4+11= 15
Move Silently: 14+5= 19
Spot: 1+11= 12


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Zook, time to get to work!"




“Here I go” he get of the horse and draw his dagger “watch my back guys” 
Zook sneaks over to the waystation peaking in the window being as silent as possible. He tries to make out the number of persons/horses there is in the stable as well.

Hide Roll(1d20)+9:5,+9 Total:14
Listen (Roll(1d20)+4:12,+4 Total:16
Move Silently (Roll(1d20)+9:6,+9 Total:15
Search (Roll(1d20)+8:7,+8 Total:15


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Kolarred whispers to Zook "Zook, mind taking a look inside. How amusing it would be to caught our little friends with their pants off.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred whispers to Zook "Zook, mind taking a look inside. How amusing it would be to caught our little friends with their pants off.




Zook hearing the wisper from Kollared eh turns his head and make a big yaw with a big smile on his lips.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2005)

The changeling slinks up to the window at the front of the building, moving as quietly as he can.  Luthal... 20 feet behind him... is just barely able to make out Zook's footsteps, and he signals to the rogue to be even quieter.  Zook immediately slows his walking down, sidesteps a few paces, then handsprings forward and rolls right underneath the window around the corner from the front door.  Zook raises his head just ever so slightly to try and get a view into the station, when suddenly he hears a few footsteps walking past the window, and then the front door around the corner to the right begin opening up!!!

Zook drops to his stomach under the window, Luthal leaps into the bushes beside the building, and Kolarred backs the horses even further up the road.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook cant really see the person that is about to exit the door there he lies on his belly around the corner. _Silent now..._. He lies there without making any noise at all... listening if he can hear the person and his or her direction. He also tries to hear other voices. He changes to human shape of very young age.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Zook drops to his stomach and cocks his head to listen as intently as he can.  He hears quite clearly the door to the station open up... a set of footsteps crunch onto the ground... the door to the station closing... then the sound of the footsteps walking away, probably towards the rear of the building.  As Zook gets back on his hands and knees, he suddenly hears a faint tune being whistled from the same direction the footsteps went.

From his spot in the blinds of the bushes, Luthal can get a clear shot of the back of the waystation, and he sees (and soon hears) the woman moving with a basket over to the clothesline in the back.  She drops the basket under the shirts, takes each shirt down one and a time and folds them and places them in the basket, then finally picks the basket back up and begin walking back to the front door of the station.

**********

S = Stable
W = Woman
L = Luthal
Z= Zook


```
|  ---
 |  |S| 
 |  ---          |
 |               |W
 |
 |          -------
 |          |     |
 |          |     |
L|          |     ------
 |          |          |
 |          ------------
 |                Z
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Kolarred watch the scene from a distance waiting for Zook to inspect the inside of the waystation.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook calms down after the shock of almost being discovered he dryes the sweet from his forehead. Almost... He stands up carefully to not bee seen from the window, he crunches and peeks around the corner seeing the woman picking clothes from clothesline. Zook returns carefully to the window looking at Luthal's direction, when he sees him he makes a* ' *did you see that too? *'* face.

Zook sneaks again under the window and tries to peek inside the waystation this time even more silent and careful.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Luthal and Zook send and receive confirmatory glances to each other that they're both up on the woman who was bringing in the wash.  Kolarred remains a couple hundred feet up the road with the three horses, keeping an eye on the changeling under the window.  He watches as Zook raises himself back up to a crouching position and then begins to straighten ever so slightly so as to get his head above the window sill.

Zook's eyes move up and over the sill and he takes a quick glance into the station's window.  What he sees is an older human gentleman sitting back in a threadbare chair, looking to be asleep.  At his feet is a basset hound, lying in boredom.  The hound glance up and meets Zook's eyes, but the dog doesn't do anything and instead just drops his head back to the rug.  In a couple minutes, Zook hears the whistling and footsteps return to the door, the door open, and he then sees the woman come into view in the waystation with the basket.  She speaks with the old man (who jerks himself awake when he hears her voice), they have a quick conversation, and then she moves further into the station down the hall.  The old man leans back in the chair once more and looks to go back to sleep.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook hurry back to Luthal telling him what he have seen “they don't see any dangerous” “its more they remember me of a story my mother told me once” “a girl that lost heir parents to a storm” “and a grandfather taking care of her” “let's tell Kolarred and approach making some noise”


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Zook hurry back to Luthal telling him what he have seen “they don't see any dangerous” “its more they remember me of a story my mother told me once” “a girl that lost heir parents to a storm” “and a grandfather taking care of her” “let's tell Kolarred and approach making some noise”




Luthal rises from the bushes. "Aye. Maybe it's best if I stay put for the time being. I'll get Kolarred."

Running back to the paladin, Luthal gives a full accounting of Zook's discoveries. "You wanna ride up in your full clanking glory?",  he says with a mischevous grin. "I'm sure they'd like to meet you." Luthal's smile fades. "On the other hand, we really should keep moving. Maybe we should just ask if they have seen anyone else pass by?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Luthal grabs the reins of his and Zook's horses and Kolarred urges his own mount forward as well.  The paladin and ranger advance on the station with no attempts at subtefuge this time, and Zook sees this and leaps to his feet and moves over to them. The three of them move to the front door of the station and stand in front for a few seconds deciding what to do...

...spend some time looking inside and speaking with the folks that are already in there (on the off-chance one or more of the Emerald Claws are also inside).

...or just get back on their horses and continue to make for the old ruined tower... hopefully reaching it before it's too dark to see it up on the hill.  The last thing they want to do is to miss it and ride past it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

OOC Sorry for taking so much time answering.

Kolarred will slowly approach the lady, mounted on his horse. He smiles at Luthal comment of clanking glory. _"If he only knew how unimportant these things can be for me. Real satisfaction can only be obtained by performing the will of Dol'Ahra."_

"Good day, my lady.. He looks at the bright sun and adds. "What a beautiful day to travel, As I can see you are preparing early for the busy day, wouldn't I be pressed with urgent matter, I would give you a hand my fine lady." Kolarred smiles at the lady. (OOC Diplomacy +12)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 21, 2005)

Zook approaches the woman “you haven't seen people traveling to the mountain the last days have you?” he says this with a innocent tone of voice like asking for his friends.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2005)

As the three men move into full view of the waystation, they spot the young woman coming back out the front door carrying her basket once again... this time appearing as though it is filled with damp clothes.  She begins to make her way back to the clothesline when Kolarred raises a hand to her and calls out.



> 'Good day, my lady... what a beautiful day to travel.  As I can see you are preparing early for the busy day, wouldn't I be pressed with urgent matter, I would give you a hand my fine lady.'




((Diplomacy [13] + 12 = 25))

The young woman blushes at the paladin's kind words, and she looks down at the ground in slight embarrassment.  She is about to open her very pretty lips when suddenly Zook chimes in... still looking like a young pre-teen human boy.



> 'You haven't seen people traveling to the mountain the last days have you?'




This question puzzles her for a moment, as she was still trying to regain her bearings after swooning slightly in the presence of Kolarred.  She raises her chin back up, looks a bit confused to the disguised Zook, then she notices the large gnoll for the first time and her eyes show a little hint of fear.  You notice her knuckles go a bit white holding onto the basket, but when she looks back at the paladin and his warm and inviting smile, she calms back down.  She nods slightly to him and responds to Zook's question directly to Kolarred instead.

'I have not seen many a traveller today, Good Sir.  My parents, grandfather and I have been staying here all day waiting for the arrival of my brother and his family from the north.  There is also a pair of Brothers on a pilgramage for Dol Dorn I believe... also here for the day.  But travelling TO the mountain, you say?  No... no, I'm afraid not, Good Sir.'

She smiles at his rugged face once more... ignoring completely the bloodstains on his armor from the wolves.  Her eyes drop to the ground after she finishes her reply.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

Luthal holds out his empty hands once the woman finishes her response. 

"No need to worry about me, young lady. I'm on the right team this time."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

Kolarred let Zook talk, not interrupting him or trying to shut him down in any mean. Staying calm and giving the women a reassuring smile. 

_"His straight to the point approach got some good. What I wanted to achieve subtely he got by asking directly. We just got to be more careful, our enemy could take advantage of his indiscipline"_

"It is sad that we already have to leave, I would have enjoy spending the evening around the fire place discussing with you fine lady. One thing for sure, your family and the two servant of Dol Dorn will be in excellent compagnie."

Kolarred bow, making a small movement with his hand. Then turns towards the others "The mountain is waiting for us, isn't it"

OOC Assume Kolarred used sense motive +6 and detect evil on the lady and the surroundings.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2005)

> Kolarred bows, making a small movement with his hand. Then turns towards the others and says 'The mountain is waiting for us, isn't it?'




The young woman smiles and bows to the three of you and turns to walk back over to the clothesline where she starts hanging the laundry to dry.  The three of you look at each other and then decide that if none of you have anything else you need from the station, then you might as well hit the road again.  Unless someone chimes in with a reason to not leave yet, the group gets back on horse and continues your path north.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

"Best to get going, methinks. No point in wasting time with small talk when we need to focus on the task at hand."

Luthal leaps up onto his horse, perching rather precariously atop the saddle in obvious discomfort.

"Damn you, horse, stay still!" He turns and shows his sour face at Kolarred. "How do you spend so much time atop these tings?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook mounts his horse riding up til the side of Luthal "yeah" " let's find the tower ruins before nightfall."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

"Practice my friend, lots of practice"

Seeing that everybody is willing to continue he tells the lady

"Have a nice day, my lady" turning towards the others but slightly annoyed by the young shifter carelessness. _"Careful, no need to broadcast the whole world about our destination, let's not emphasis on it the lady might not have pay attention to his comment"_

"Let's go"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 23, 2005)

The group hits the road hard in the remaining amount of sunlight they have.  After about an hour, the sight of the Ashen Spire looms on their right, and they continue on... reaching the foothills about about 5:30 or so.   The three Knightmares do their best to keep their eyes peeled for something that could be construed as an old ruined wizard's tower as the foliage-lined hills slope up away from them on the right side of the road.

Kolarred ((Spot [18] + 1 = 19 / DC 20)) 
Zook ((Spot [6] + 2 = 8 / DC 20))
Luthal ((Spot [14] + 11 = 25 / DC 20))

Finally, as the last remaining sunlight sets ahead of them in the west, the large gnoll tracker sounds the alert and points up in the hills.  There they all notice a series of rocks piled up on top of each other, barely penetrating the trees below.  They move forward until they think they run parallel to the tower, and Luthal jumps off his horse to look for the trail.

((Survival [11] + 9 = 20 / DC 10 base / DC 20 special))

He is able to find the path up into the hills easy enough... it's fairly well carved out leading to what he expects is the tower.  However, it's the set of tracks that he just barely makes out that catches his eye.  Because of the hard ground there's hardly anything to see, but here and there he can just barely catch the indentation of a horse's shoe leading up into the hills.  They couldn't be more than a day or so old, and it's just lucky that the weight of the horses were enough to make the ever-so-slight tracks up into the hills.  Luthal suspects he'll be able to follow the tracks upwards unless the ground gets even harder the higher they go.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

Luthal grumbles a bit as they move ever closer to the point where the tower should lie. "If we don't see this tower before dark, might be best if we put in fer the night and find it in the morn... Oi, what's that there?" He points a long finger towards a pile of roughly hewn rocks, shaped by the weather. "I bet that's our marker!" Continuing for another short distance, he leaps off his horse when he spots what looks like a rugged trail passing up into the hills. "And here we are, lads." He gives his trademark wide grin in confirmation of his findings.

Moving towards the trailhead, he pauses as he spots the barely visible tracks. Slowly, he circles the area looking for hints of passage.

"Be on yer guard, gents.  Looks like someone else has used this path recently. I don't think dese track are more than a day old."

He slowly draws his battleaxe, using his other hand to hold the reins of the horse.

"Best we get going. I'll lead, I don't want this trail lost."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 23, 2005)

"lead the way my friend" Zook follows Luthal and searches the area he leaves behind him as he follows the path...  in hope he's eyes can see something Luthal's cant.

search roll Roll(1d20)+8:5,+8 Total:13


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Kolarred follow the ranger along the track keeping an eyes around. 

(OOC spot/listen +1)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 24, 2005)

The party gets off their horses and begins leading them up the trail.  Because Luthal is maintaining his search of the previous horse tracks, it is slow going over the rocky and hard ground.  As the trees and foliage become thicker, the darkness begins to crowd in around you, and it's only about thirty minutes up the trail that Kolarred and Zook lose all manner of safe sight.  Luthal's darkvision allows him to maintain a good grasp of the surroundings, but after a number of twisted ankles, the paladin and rogue both realize that if they are to continue up the hill they will need a light source.  Luthal believes you can reach the old wizrd's tower in about an hour if you continue to press on with a light sources or two... probably twice that much if you all try to continue stumbling along in the darkness.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 24, 2005)

“Luthal” “to continue searching we need some light...” I would prefer not to light anything out here” “it's like begging to be discovered” “if this tower is about one hour and two hours in the darknes” “I rather make it in two and surprise if anybody there” he turns back facing Kolarred “what do you say Kolarred?”


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “I'd rather make it in two and surprise anybody there.”




"I'm with you, Zook. You okay stumblin' around, Kolarred? We could all hold a rope if that might help."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

_"Wow, the young rogue is slowly learning"_

"I agree, an hour won't make much of a difference if we can get there unoticed"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Deciding to remain in the dark, the three men and their horses begin the tedious but trecherous advance up the rocky hills.  Luthal leads the move ahead... being surefooted and able to see in the dark... and he constantly warns the two behind him of any upcoming problems or dangers.  The other two also try their best to search out for any problems in their way and move gingerly over or around them.  After the first 30 minutes of nighttime hiking...

Luthal - Search +0 / Balance +0
Zook - Search +4 (+8 - 4 for darkness) / Balance +7
Kolarred - Search -4 (+0 - 4 for darkness / Balance -6 (-1 - 5 ACP)
Horses - Balance +1

The marching order is Luthal, Zook, Kolarred.  Every half-hour each member will make a Search check (whose DC will increase as the night wears on).  For every successful Search check to find the loose terrain, the characters behind have their DC dropped by 2 points due to alerts and heads-ups.  For every failed Search check, a character will have to make a Balance check of DC 10 plus the amount of the failed Search check or trip and fall taking a d6 worth of damage.  Each horse also will take a flat Balance check of DC 10 if it's owner saw the poor footing and succeeded in his Search roll, or DC 15 if he failed his Search roll.  Each check failure causes the horse a d6 of damage.  These checks will occur continuously every half-hour until the party stops for the night.

Luthal ((Search [10] + 0 = 10 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [17 + 1 = 18 / DC 10] **SUCCESS**

Zook ((Search [2] + 4 = 6 / DC 8)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [20] + 7 = 27 / DC 12)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [13] + 1 = 14 / DC 15)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [2]))

Kolarred ((Search [16] - 4 = 14 / DC 8)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [2] + 1 = 3 / DC 10)) **FAILURE** ((Damage [3]))

...they manage to get a little ways up the mountain with no real problems.  Zook missed a loose rock that spurted out from underneath him, but he was able to regain his footing before falling to the ground.  The horses behind him were not so lucky, and both Zook and Kolarred can sense it each time their steed steps incorrectly and jams itself on the terrain.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

Luthal looks back at the faltering mounts with a scowl. "Should we leave them here, or continue? Last thing we need is a horse with a busted leg."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 25, 2005)

Kolarred hesitates to leave his mount alone in the forest. He takes a good look at the hill in front of them.

OOC He is trying to scan the area to see if it's worth it to bring the mounts there. 

He then turns towards the ranger. "Luthal, do you think our mount could be attacked by wolfs or other creature of the night if we leave them here."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 25, 2005)

"seems to me if the tower is empty, there is the best place for our horses" "but if you two want to leave them here i will leave mine as well..."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 25, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> He then turns towards the ranger. "Luthal, do you think our mount could be attacked by wolfs or other creature of the night if we leave them here."




"Well... wolves or other beasties don't attack things with yer scent on it unless they are starvin' er defendin' their young. but that didn't seem to matter much when we were attacked by those big wolfies at camp last night."

Luthal shrugs. "I 'spose it's up to you, Kolarred. I can't say I've seen anything hostile, but I've been sort of busy concentratin' on the tracks and this thrice-damned trail."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2005)

The group stops for a few moments to consider their options:

1)  They can camp here for the night and start back up the trail at dawn (which would certainly ease travel up the hill and make the horses very happy.)

2)  They can light torches and lanterns which would ease their hiking right now and lessen the risk they might do to themselves and their mounts.  Luthal expects that with lights, it might only be another 1/2 hour to an hour until they arrive at the tower.

3)  They can continue the way they are going... hiking up the trail with the horses in the dark and just play the odds that they won't further hurt themselves or their mounts.  With no lights, Luthal expects it will take about 1 1/2 to 2 hours until they arrive at the tower.

4)  They can leave the horses here and continue up the trail in the dark by themselves.  The only problem with that is that the horses carry a lot of the groups supplies, and it's not just to the tower they need to get to... it's the full trek into the mountains that they are off on.  So it could be days or weeks before they ever return here to get their horses (assuming they are still alive at that point).  But by the same token... trying to take riding horses across mountains isn't going to be easy or swift by any stretch either.  At least if they can reach the tower ruins, they can make a better judgement with what they want to do with their mounts.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 26, 2005)

"I don't feel too secure about leaving our horses here, I say we push them to the ruined tower, from there we will see, what do you think?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I don't feel too secure about leaving our horses here, I say we push them to the ruined tower, from there we will see, what do you think?




"Yer probably right. I'm lettin' my distaste fer the beasts mkae up my mind, rather than our needs. On we go then... unless you have another thought, Zook?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 26, 2005)

"let's hit the road... path i mean..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Having decided to keep pushing the horses and themselves forward in the dark, the group climbs up the hills over the next two hours.

After the first half hour...

Luthal ((Search [16] + 0 = 16 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [7] + 1 = 8 / DC 10] **FAILURE* * ((Damage [6]))

Zook ((Search [16] + 4 = 20 / DC 8)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [10] + 1 = 11 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**

Kolarred ((Search [3] - 4 = -1 / DC 6)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [2] - 6 = -4 / DC 17)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [4]))
Horse ((Balance [16] + 1 = 17 / DC 15)) **SUCCESS**

After the second half hour...

Luthal ((Search [1] + 0 = 1 / DC 11)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [12] + 0 = 12 / DC 21)) **FAILURE** ((Damage [3]))
Horse ((Balance [12] + 1 = 13 / DC 15] **FAILURE* * ((Damage [4]))

Zook ((Search [7] + 4 = 11 / DC 11)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [12] + 1 = 13 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**

Kolarred ((Search [10] - 4 = 6 / DC 9)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [2] - 6  = -4 / DC 13)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [1]))
Horse ((Balance [3] + 1 = 4 / DC 15)) **FAILURE** ((Damage [4]))

After the third half hour...

Luthal ((Search [19] + 0 = 19 / DC 12)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [6] + 1 = 7 / DC 10] **FAILURE* * ((Damage [2]))

Zook ((Search [18] + 4 = 22 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [8] + 1 = 9 / DC 10)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [4]))

Kolarred ((Search [9] - 4 = 5 / DC 8)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [15] - 6 = 9 / DC 13)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [5]))
Horse ((Balance [17] + 1 = 18 / DC 15)) **SUCCESS**

After the final half hour...

Luthal ((Search [16] + 0 = 16 / DC 13)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [19] + 1 = 20 / DC 10] **SUCCESS**

Zook ((Search [4] + 4 = 8 / DC 11)) **FAILURE** ((Balance [12] + 7 = 19 / DC 13)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [8] + 1 = 9 / DC 10)) **FAILURE* * ((Damage [1]))

Kolarred ((Search [18] - 4 = 14 / DC 11)) **SUCCESS**
Horse ((Balance [10] + 1 = 11 / DC 10)) **SUCCESS**

And thus... after the two hours of hard hiking, the group finally is able to reach a small plateau in the hills... where through the break of trees, Luthal is able to spy the old tower standing silently in a small clearing on the flat, rocky ground.

Current hit point totals as follows:
Luthal 27 (of 30), Luthal's mount 18 (of 30)
Zook 24 (of 24), Zook's mount 22 (of 30)
Kolarred 34 (of 44), Kolarred's mount 23 (of 30)

Luthal does a quick scan of the area to see what he can find, and indeed across this flat area he can still pick out the occasional horseshow print heading across the open area towards the tower.  Since he has not broken through the tree line, he cannot see how close the trail goes to the tower or where it goes in the distance past that... but he does believe that if the trail he's been following is indeed the Emerald Claw band... they certainly advanced forward this way towards the tower.

The night sky is filled with many stars and a moon that is about 2/3rds full... thereby throwing a good amount of light in the clearing.  Anyone who advances on the tower could probably be noticed if someone was keeping a lookout from it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 28, 2005)

"Luthal, can you see something that would reveal the presence of people inside the tower?" 

Kolarred also observes the place hopping to find something 

(spot/listen +1)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 28, 2005)

*Zook HP 24/24*

Zook see up clouds are driven fast over the sky and a quite brilliant moon are lightning the path towards the tower. He crunches down there he see Luthal indicating that their destiny is just in front of them and that they should be quiet and keep in the long shadows.  He rubs his feet after twisting his ankles some few times. For some few seconds he only thinks in a bucket with warm water and his feet soaking. “we should flank the tower looking for a gap” he says wile securing his mount to a tree near some grass and water and fare enough to not be heard from the tower. He can see the ruins in the moon light making a contrast against the dark backgroun. The winds makes the leafs sing also bringing the sound of a owl in the distance.




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Luthal, can you see something that would reveal the presence of people inside the tower?"




Zook advances with Luthal some steps in the shadows and bends forward looking and listening into the shadows towards the tower “be quiet guys, they may be there” He then returns to make out the tactics and re shape to a very dark brown skinned human. 


Search Roll(1d20)+8:15,+8 Total:23 L
Listen Roll(1d20)+4:15,+4 Total:19 
Hide roll Roll(1d20)+9:5,+9 Total:14
Move Silently Roll(1d20)+9:12,+9 Total:21


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 28, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Luthal, can you see something that would reveal the presence of people inside the tower?"




"Ta be honest, I can't tell squat from here, and I'm not to comfortable with the lot of us breaking that treeline to find out more. There's enough light that anyone watchin' the approach will pick us off one by one before we could get to the tower, if someone's watchin'." He sighs. "I dunno. Zook's a pretty good sneak. You think you could get a better idea, Zook?"



			
				Zook said:
			
		

> “We should flank the tower, looking for a gap.”




"Eh, not a bad idea. Take a run around the outside, see if there's a good place to approach the tower unseen. What do you guys think?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 28, 2005)

*Zook HP 24/24*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Eh, not a bad idea. Take a run around the outside, see if there's a good place to approach the tower unseen. What do you guys think?"




"let me try Luthal" "just follow me from some distance if something should happend" he turns to Kolarred "I would apreciate if you where ready mounted and ready for some fighting if I get caught" "you are a good distraction making it possible for me to sneak attack the bastards if they are there"  
Zook will wait for the response of Kolarred. If he is ok whit the idea and have nothing more to say Zook will flank the tower by it's left looking for a gap getting close enough to see or hear if anybody there.

Search Roll(1d20)+8:18,+8 Total:26
Listen Roll(1d20)+4:18,+4 Total:22
Hide roll Roll(1d20)+9:11,+9 Total:20
Move Silently Roll(1d20)+9:10,+9 Total:19


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 28, 2005)

Kolarred nods his approval at the rogue. On that he climbs on his horse and set himself ready for a charge.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 28, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Let me try, Luthal. Just follow me from some distance in case something should happen."





Luthal gives the young changeling a grin. "Right! I'll stay about ten paces into the woods."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 28, 2005)

*Zook HP 24/24*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal gives the young changeling a grin. "Right! I'll stay about ten paces into the woods."




As Zook passes Luthal on his way to flank the tower ruins he lays a hand on Luthal's shoulder “I feel this is going to be ugly” “may your axe strike true this night” Zook yaws at the gnoll moving silently into the woods.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zook gives a 'thumb's up' to Kolarred, who by this point has climbed back up on top of his horse.  As first Zook, and then Luthal sneak away... Kolarred pats his mount gently to tell him that it'll be all right.  But he can tell from the horse's reaction to his pat ((Handle Animal [14] + 7 = 21)) that the horse is pretty hurt and annoyed right now, having hiked up a mountain for two and a half hours after a full day's riding already.  Kolarred gets the sense that if he tries to ride his horse into a battle that getting him to cooperate might be a little difficult ((-5 to any future Ride checks Kolarred makes before they rest for the night.))

Zook slides off around the left side of the clearing, hoping to get to the far side without attracting any undo attention ((Move Silently [10] + 9 = 19)).  Luthal follows along behind many paces away and further into the treeline so as to cut down his shadow if anyone is watching.  Zook keeps moving and does not see any indications that either he is being watched or that anyone is even around.  The tower remains dark and forboding.

As he moves, Zook takes a longer look at the ruin to get a better sense of what they have here.  The tower looks to be about four stories tall currently, but that is because any higher stories have collapsed at this point.  The number of rocks and boulders littering the base of the tower suggests that another three or four levels could have been a part at one point.  There is one door at the base which faces the path the group used to arrive here, and the rest of the tower is windowless (if any windows did exist at one point, they had to have been on the higher levels which have crumbled to the ground).  The fourth story looks to be partially open to the sky, although a number of support beams and planks are still in evidence as having once been the ceiling of level four / floor of level five.  There does appear to be gaps in the walls of the fourth story that if someone is up there, they could and can look out over the surrounding clearing.  However, neither Zook, Luthal nor Kolarred has seen anyone or any light source up there thus far.

Zook continues his path around the clearing at the edge of the treeline, and when he finally reaches the "back" of the tower, he sees that there is no other door or window into the tower from this side.  However as he continues around, he comes to a small outcropping of rock inside the treeline.  When he leaps into the small crevice and glances inside... he gets the sense that this might be a small cave or perhaps even a tunnel leading up towards the tower.  He signals to Luthal to come see, and as the gnoll moves to take a look, his darkvision is able to easily pick out that about ten feet into this small tunnel there appears to be a metal door barring their way.  A solid guess from both ((WIS check)) tells them that this might be an escape route into and out of the basement of the tower.  Both the changeling and gnoll take stock of where this tunnel is in relation to the tower, then continue back around the rest of the clearing.

As they continue around, Luthal is able to find a path leading up and away from the tower further into the hills, which he supposes to be the way the Claws probably have continued on (assuming all of them aren't currently hiding in the tower, which does not seem likely).  The two finally rejoin Kolarred back at the head of the path.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

*Zook HP 24/24*

Returning to Kolarred he informs the paladin their findings. 
“Luthal” “the path we saw going further up hill, where there any tracks there?” “if not these guy are inside the tower” ”and as far my own eyes did see” “there is three ways in” “the main door, the escape route and climbing the walls” “should both of us get at the back path and look for horseshow prints?”  “and if there is none.....” “then we must find a way in”

ooc: I we do not find prints at the uphill going path I request a map


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “Luthal; the path we saw going further up hill, were there any tracks there?”




"I'll check now." Luthal agrees with a nod and lopes off towards the path.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

Zook follows Luthal 

Search Roll(1d20)+8:12,+8 Total:20


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Zook and Luthal go back the way they came along the treeline to where the trail seemed to go up into the mountains.  Luthal does a quick search in this area, and indeed he is able to find signs of horseshoe tracks.  Obviously the party in front of them came up this way, possibly stopped at the tower, and then continued on.  Whether or not they left anyone behind to keep watch is another story... one that they have yet been able to answer from where they've moved thus far.

And for a map... green is the treeline, brown is the clearing, T is the Tower, # is the front door, K is Kolarred and the horses, C is the small cave tunnel, and the path is marked off.


```
[COLOR=Green]ooooo[COLOR=gold]K[/COLOR][COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooooo[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]ooooo[COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooooo[COLOR=Wheat]\------\[/COLOR]oooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]ooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]\[/COLOR]ooooo[COLOR=wheat]|[/COLOR]oooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]oo[/COLOR]+-#-+[COLOR=Sienna]oooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]oo[/COLOR]| T |[COLOR=Sienna]oooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]oo[/COLOR]+---+[COLOR=Sienna]oooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]ooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]/[/COLOR]oooooooooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooooo[COLOR=Wheat]/[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]ooooo[COLOR=Wheat]/[/COLOR]oooooooooooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]oooo[COLOR=Wheat]/[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooooo[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]o[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]ooooo[COLOR=Wheat]|[/COLOR]oooooooo[COLOR=Wheat]C[/COLOR]ooooooooo[/COLOR]
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

"Let's quickly investigate the tower, to see if we can find any potential clue that could have been left in the tower. He then turns towards the ranger. "Luthal, are you able to identify how many people or horses were in the group we are tracking?

On that Kollared will get out of the woods and approach the tower on his horse, ready to grab his lance at any sign of activity in the tower or nearby. (spot/listen +1)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

Zook will use the boulders and others stones that are in the clearing to make it un-seen, un-heard to the base of the tower. He will beggin a systematic search of the place looking for objetcs, foot print going into the wall a hidden rope and such.

Search (Int +2), 6=8
Hide (Dex +3), 6=9
Move Silently (Dex +3), 6=9


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

"Ummm... hard to say, Kollared. Maybe I could tell better once we have some better light. These tracks look better than the ones we followed so far." He scrunches up his nose in concentration. "Let me consider what I've seen, I'll get back to you."

Luthal follows his two companions towards the tower, both axes out.









*OOC:*


 DEFCON, can I get any idea as to how many horses we are following?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Luthal tries to deduce how many horses might have travelled on the path, but unfortunately the prints are so few and far between (because of the hard ground and rocks they've been travelling on).  He's lucky he's been able to catch the footprints at all, let alone try and figure out how many have gone through.

Once he's finished his quick search for the tracks, Kolarred declares them ready to advance on the tower.  He kicks the sides of his mount and begins moving forward into the clearing.

Zook nods in agreement and begins advancing as well... trying to use as many of the fallen rocks as cover as possible.

Luthal draws both axes and then follows the horse behind.

**********

OOC:  For everything that has happened up to this point, each of you gains the XP needed to advance to the next level (K & Z = Level 5, L = Level 4).  Go ahead and advance your characters on the rogue's gallery sheet.  For HP, use average HD rounded up (6 for paladin, 5 for ranger, 4 for rogue).  Thanx!


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  For everything that has happened up to this point, each of you gains the XP needed to advance to the next level (K & Z = Level 5, L = Level 4).  Go ahead and advance your characters on the rogue's gallery sheet.  For HP, use average HD rounded up (6 for paladin, 5 for ranger, 4 for rogue).  Thanx!












*OOC:*


 I've been meaning to ask about this. Could I get something in place of my animal companion? Luthal has enough trouble with all the hair around without adding a pet.

I was thinking a bonus feat plus a few skill points. What do you think?

Edit: Also, Rangers normally get 0 first level spells at 4th level, so does that mean I still get the bonus spell from my Wisdom?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC:  Let's move all character advancement discussion over to the OOC thread so as to not clutter the game thread up.  Thanx guys!  Bobitron, my answers for you are over there.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Kolarred strides right up to the tower on his mount, and while keeping his eyes peeled he senses nothing around him nor coming from the top of the tower.  Behind him, Luthal marches forward ready for action... but nothing seems forthcoming.  Zook has been able to duck from boulder to boulder and is also able to get right up near the base of the ruins.

As he reaches the door to the ruined tower, Kolarred leaps from his saddle, draws his sword, then moves right to the wooden door.  Luthal follows close behind, and Zook stays off a bit, having drawn his composite shortbow to give any cover fire they might need.  Both the paladin and the ranger stand in front of the door to the tower, having experienced no indication there is anyone around or that they are being watched.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

"I got rope and grapling hook" "we can climb the wall if one of you got a extra rope..." Zook lies his hear to the gate and searches the door looking for traps and a keyhole, or other mechanism to open the door, keeping his senses on alert.


Search +8 
Listen +4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Zook takes a few moments to examine the door.  The first and most obvious thing he notices is the doorknob in it's regular place on the door.  He is about to reach out and turn the knob to open the door when he suddenly stops...

...and takes a couple more minutes to examine the door.  The hinges, the knob, everything.

((Search [Take 20] + 8 = 28 / DC 25)) **SUCCESS**

He whispers to Kolarred and Luthal that he thinks the door is trapped in some way, so the other two back away from the door and let the changeling do his work.  He pulls out his thieve's tools and begins the tedious process of finding and then disarming the potential trap.  Sliding a thin hook inside the crack of the door, he is able to find the thin thread that is hooked from the door to something else on the inside.  He pulls out a thin knife and tries to snip the thread...

((Disable Device [10] + 8 = / DC 15)) **SUCCESS**

...and succeeds.  He hears the almost imperceptable ding of a bell as the thread is cut, and he realizes that the ringing would have been much louder had he just thrown the door open.  He motions to the other two to return and they move up to him again. In conversation, the three genuinely agree upon the fact that if the tower is trapped to ring a signal bell from the inside, that someone is either still in there or else trapped the door then escaped out via the secret back door or leaping from the open fourth level.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

After some moment of searching the gate he realizes that the gate is trapped "pull back boys" "this thing may get some poison cloud or something" "let me try disable this thing..." he uses his thieve's tools and localize a thread going to some unknown device, after some more moments he uses his dagger to snap it. ding... "it was a bell..." he takes the door handle and turn it as slowly as he can.

Zook will attempt to sneak in as hidden as possible looking immediately for cover. After finding cover he will listen into the dark and search for anything of interest, like light, movement, more traps, doors, windows and such.

Move silently +9
Search +8
Hide +9
Listen +4


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Seeing Zook finds a trap puts Kolarred on the defensive. Kolarred draw his sword and get a hold of his shield ready for anything that Zook could find behind the door.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 5, 2005)

"Hmmph. A bell means someone's in there listenin'. Let's try to keep it quiet in there." Luthal moves slowly after Zook, carefully listening for any sign of movement.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Zook moves into the base of the tower and waits a few moments as his eyes adjust to the darkness within.  Luthal also steps silently to the doorway to glance in.  Being clad in noisy platemail makes Kolarred choose to keep several feet away so as to not make any more noise as necessary.

When his eyes finally adjust, Zook sees that the room is pretty much bare.  There are small piles of refuse in a couple corners, but all manner of furniture or objects have been removed.  He looks above him and sees that the ceiling/floor of the second level is still in place about 9 feet above him.  Along the far wall runs the wooden staircase up to the next level, and Zook does a quick inspection and discovers nothing of note.  It appears solid enough and there are no traps to speak of.  He motions to the heavy breathing gnoll to back out of the doorway so as to give him as quiet an area with which to listen, and when Luthal does, Zook is able to pick out the sounds of heavy, rhythmic breathing and the occasion snore several feet above him (possibly on the third or fourth level he would guess.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 7, 2005)

OOC Is Kolarred sensing evil 60' rad


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 7, 2005)

*Zook*

Zook comes back and joins with Kolarred and Luthal "snoring upstairs" "is the only thing i can hear" he looks upwards "if we make it up there quietly and his alone we may kill him without a noise" he smiles widely 
"I couldn't see any door taking us upstairs""better wait here to i find a way up" with that and if nobody stops him he will start the search for stair or doors.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "If we make it up there quietly and he's alone, we may kill him without a noise."[/SIZE] he smiles widely.




_Humph, sounds pretty bloodthirsty when he puts it that way,_ Luthal thinks. 

"Right, Zook, yer the sneaky one. Go for it!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Zook reenters the tower and moves to the staircase along the back wall, while Kolarred and Luthal stand guard outside.  Kolarred goes silent for a few moments as he sends his divine essence forward to see if anyone evil is within range and passes the info onto Luthal.

Kolarred & Luthal:


Spoiler



Kolarred senses a pair of evil presences above them in the tower.



On the inside, Zook begins creeping ever so slowly up the stairs.
((Unknown Move silently check has been rolled))

Zook:


Spoiler



As you reach the landing of the second level, the breathing and snoring becomes a bit louder, as you can clearly hear the presence of one man asleep above you.

You also notice that the 2nd level's ceiling (3rd level's floor) is only half still in place.  When you check it out, you see in fact that the opening goes all the way up through both levels above exposing the night sky clearly above.  A quick glance around you shows that the staircase to the third level is ahead of you and apparently in good shape.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 8, 2005)

Zook sees a staircase in the back of the tower wall he silently gets to the second floor. He looks up almost every time he hears the snoring and hears that it must be above him in the third floor the not so good guard is sleeping. He moves carefully cross the floor watching out for rumple and maybe a trail in the dust indicating the direction of more occupied rooms and the way to third level. He did not notices that only the half of the ceiling is not there seeing a hole going strait up to fourth level and the stars above. 
_Maybe a quick escape route_ he think to himself and walk over to the staircase searching if it is in good shape hopfully not making a lot of noise or if it's trapped. 


Search +8
Move Silently +9
Sense trap +1


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2005)

Kolarred carefully watches Zook, sword in hand and ready to climb the stairs at any signs of combat.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Zook glides over to the staircase to the third level and after a quick once-over... he determines that it looks safe to climb.

**********

OOC:  Kolarred just so you know... Zook is currently out of sight of you and Luthal.  Last we saw the two of you, you were both outside the tower to let Zook make his Listen check inside which allowed him to hearing the snoring.  He's gone in and gone up to the 2nd level and out of sight.  You're still on your horse outside and Luthal is standing next to you, and thus you both do not know what is happening with him at all (which is why both group's info was in spoiler text).  And because of his Move Silent checks... you both do not hear him in the tower and do not know where he is.

If you want to follow along, that's cool... just make sure to write it out and tell me what you do with your horse and any precautions you do or don't make with your full platemail (because you're at a -5 for any Move Silent checks you try to make because of the ACP).  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 9, 2005)

Zook continues his way up to third level. He get up the staircase not making any noise and starts searching for the snorign person. 
_Maybe there's a not snooring guard here too._ 
He crunches down and inspect the third level making it at last to the snooring person. Zook will inspect the person looking for race, symbols and weapons.

Search +8
Move Silently +9
Sense trap +1 
Listen +4


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 9, 2005)

OOC Sorry Defcon I just read Tor post and forgot that Kolarred wasn't aware of what he was doing.

Kolarred sensing evil upstairs stays on his guard waiting for the sounds of combat or the return of the scout. 

_"Hopefully Zook will be sneaky enough to circumvent whatever evil is inside"_He thinks to himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Zook creeps up the stairs to the third level.  He peeks his eyes over the the lip of the floor and sees what looks to be two figures lying on the floor, one of which the sounds of the snoring are coming from... the other seems silent (although the figure's chest is rising and falling rhythmically as if breathing).  From where he sits, Zook cannot make out any major details of race or equipment, however he can tell they are lightly armored (if armored at all).

He cannot see a staircase to the fourth floor, although there seems to be beams and supports sticking out of the tower wall over where the gap is, so perhaps there was a staircase there at one point.  When a slight breeze blows through the tower, he notices a rope hanging against the wall by the edge of the gap, which probably means the two guards had to climb it up and down to get from the 3rd level to the 4th level to keep watch.


```
Here is the map of the 3rd floor level of the tower.
Each circle or symbol is 5'.

[COLOR=Sienna]====[/COLOR] is the staircase
[COLOR=DimGray]XXXX[/COLOR] is the open gap above and below
[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z [/COLOR] is Zook
[COLOR=Red]T[/COLOR] is Thug 1 and Thug 2

   --------
  /ooo[COLOR=DimGray]XXXXX[/COLOR]\
 /[COLOR=Red]T[/COLOR]oooo[COLOR=DimGray]XXXXX[/COLOR]\
|ooo[COLOR=Red]T[/COLOR]ooooo[COLOR=DimGray]XXX[/COLOR]|
|oooooooooooo|
 \oooooooooo/
  \ooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]====[/COLOR]/
   --------
```


OOC:  Just fyi... I am on vacation from tomorrow through Monday and thus will not be able to post during that time.  If you guys post this afternoon, I'll try to get one final post up later on today to set us up for whatever happens next.  If that includes combat, then we'll start combat next Tuesday and go from there.  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 10, 2005)

Zook will head back to Kolared and Luthal and report his findings. When i gets there moving silently "there is two guards both sleeping" "if we aproach we have to bee quiet and get them wile sleping" "Kolared cant you rake of your plate and sneak up with me and Luthal?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

_"get them while they sleep?"_

Kolarred whispers back.
"I will not kill these persons in their sleep, without knowing their crimes. These mens are obviously not guarding anything or they are doing a very poor job. Could we capture them and interrogate them instead?

OOC The joys of being lawful good. Oh well..


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

Luthal joins the whispered converstation. "Errr, Zook? I 'preciate yer, ummm... excitement at bein' able to take dese guys out, but I dunno about it right now. I'm with Kolarred on this one, but maybe fer different reasons. Maybe we can jump 'em and tie 'em up? I'd love ta talk to 'em, get some information.  Whadda you think, Kolarred?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 11, 2005)

You can see how the entusiasm of Zook face fades away....

oh... well... sure...   I got some Manacles.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

"Excellent, so how do we procede. Zook and Luthal you could both approach them silently and tie them up while I keep the watch downstairs.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 11, 2005)

Zook claps Luthal on the shoulder noding against the open door "you first"

Hide (Dex +3), 6=9
Move Silently (Dex +3), 6=9


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

Luthal nods in agreement, setting his jaw and taking a moment to let his breathing settle to a slow, steady pace. Entering the tower, he heads up towards the room with the sleeping men.









*OOC:*



Move Silently  +7


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Luthal and Zook make for the stairs and begin their ascent up the tower.

They reach the first level without problems...

They reach the second level without problems...

They reach the third level...  ((Secret Move silently check))

...without problems.

Both men now stand at the top of the stairs on the third level, staring at the two men sleeping on the floor of the tower.  As they stand there, the snoring man snorts loudly and begins mumbling... causing both men to stop short with held breath... but he then rolls over onto his side facing away from them both.  The other man still sleeps quietly on his back, his body angled such that his head is nearest the stairs.  The breeze blows through the tower once again, causing the rope hanging on the back wall to flap against the stone.

**********

OOC:  If you are going to attempt anything against the two men, please roll initiative.  If you are hoping to get them tied up without hurting them, I'll call that a non-lethal coup-de-grace attempt and will roll the coup-de-grace as per a normal surprise round attack.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 15, 2005)

Luthal creeps up towards the snoring man, raising his axe high. Once he sees Zook ready to take out the other man, the butt end flashes down at the man's unprotected head. 









*OOC:*


I hope to render him unconcious without a struggle. If he wakes up, I jump him and start to grapple. Initiative 7


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Zook sees how Luthal is ready to hit the mans head.... He draws his spear and hit the man with the wooden part aiming for the unprotected head. 

ooc: hope to render him unconcious. Init:Roll(1d20)+3:19,+3 Total:22 if necesary


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Kolarred waits at the bottom of the tower, his hand on his sword ready to charge ahead if he feels things are not turning the way the group expected

OOC:Just wanted to add that this is a really good game. Since we are down to three I enjoy it a lot. Keep the good work Defcon


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC:Just wanted to add that this is a really good game. Since we are down to three I enjoy it a lot. Keep the good work Defcon












*OOC:*


 Me too, DEFCON! I really enjoy the small group. I think we should keep it as is and not add more. THe issue with pace you were having in the past doesn't seem to be an issue, and I like the relationships the characters are developing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Luthal and Zook both silently move over to each of the two thugs and raise their weapons.  The two look at each other, and when Luthal nods, they both bring the blunt ends of their weapons across the unprotected skulls of the sleeping men.

**THUNK!!**

As the axe and spear both connect, each man's body convulses awake for just a moment in shock, but then their eyes cross and they both fall limp.  Luthal and Zook smile at each other, give themselves a pat on the back, and as Zook goes down to call for Kolarred, Luthal drags them over to the staircase and ties each man up to the solid wooden railing.

When Kolarred and Zook come back upstairs, the three make a quick assessment of the situation.  Both thugs are unconscious, but easily awoken if they wanted to question them.  A quick search of the men and the area reveals them both wearing high quality travelling outfits, boots and gloves.  The only weapons on them are a dagger sheathed in their boots, strangely enough.  Each has a purse on their belt with approximately 50 gold pieces in it, one thug has a bunch of rings on his fingers, while the other wears a medallion around his neck.  Finally, the group notices there are no backpacks, weapons, or armor to be found on this level.

*********

OOC:  Thanx for the kind words, guys!  Glad you're enjoying it!  If you guys are fine with the 3, then that's fine with me!  The fact that you all post very quickly after I do means we're all able to keep things moving and interesting.  Cool beans!


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Kolarred hesitates before taking the gold from the two mens. He then remembers one of his old mentor saying that gold in his hand will be much more useful than gold in the hands of his enemy. 

Kolarred takes the gold and anything which doesn't seems to have any sentimental value from his enemy. 

He makes a small prayer
_"I will make sure that the church gets my share"_

"Any one wants dagger, if you don't I will put them in my backpack. How about waking our three friends up? They probably have a lot of things to say"

OOC Is Kolarred still detecting evil coming from the three men? Also I hope you are leanent on the Paladin's code otherwise the other two will get really pissed off.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

Luthal stands from tying the captives to the railing. Dusting off his hands, he smiles, pleased with his work. Kolarred enters the room from below and quickly begins searching the men, taking away the daggers at their belts.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Any one wants dagger, if you don't I will put them in my backpack. How about waking our three friends up? They probably have a lot of things to say"




"I don't need it." Luthal leans back against the wall, casting a friendly smile at the changeling. 

"Zook! Great job whackin' that guy. I thought for sure he was gonna wake up."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Zook! Great job whackin' that guy. I thought for sure he was gonna wake up."




“He he he this was fun wasn't it a medallion her also?"  He finds it showing it to his friends “anyone knows it's use?”... “daggers?” “show them to me” “it may be better then those i already have”
After identifying the loot Zook looks at his friends “I'm not good interrogating” “at least not using conventional methods” he glances on Kolarred “wake them up and do your thing" "want to check out the rope going to the fourth level”

Appraise +4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Kolarred searches the two men that are tied up and takes out a dagger from the boot of each of them and looks at the, trying to judge their quality.  As he stands there looking at them... the essence of evil still permeates around the two thugs, and the paladin can tell that these guys are bad news.  Luthal leans against the wall, smiling at the ease of their attack and capture of the two thugs.  He watches the daggers get handed to Zook for his own inspection (and then returned to the paladin when he discovers them to be no better than the daggers he already owns).  Kolarred places the weapons into his backpack, Zook grabs the medallion off of the neck of the snoring guy, and Kolarred then removes the two purses and pockets the gold pieces for future use party.  All that remains are the four rings on the other guy's fingers.  Luthal nods happily at what they've accomplished thus far.

Zook thorws a look at the rope dangling from the fourth level, still blowing gently every time a breeze blows by.  From down below, they hear the snort of Kolarred's horse as it stands patiently at the base of the tower waiting for his master to return.  Zook motions to the rope, inquiring as to whether they wanted to go up... or if they wanted to deal with the thugs first?  The group stands together to make a decision.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

"Zook, maybe you could go inspect where that rope leads while I interrogates those two thugs."

Kolarred looks at Luthal and he suddendly got a good ideas. 

"Luthal, do you think you can scare those two guys. When I say scare them I REALY mean it. Then I will use a bit of diplomacy to calm you down and make them feel like I am protecting them from you, but that I can only protect them if they answers your questions, otherwise there isn't a thing I can do. That's a simple strategy but it works."

If Luthals agree they will try that tactics to make them talk. 

OOC Diplomacy +14 hoping to change their attitude towards friendly towards Kolarred.
Kolarred will try to make them talk about themselves, without asking any direct questions but always trying to redirect the conversation about themselves. Always trying to reassure them and increase their trust towards him.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 18, 2005)

Zook nods hand heads for the rope and climbs it with care.

Climb +3
Listen +4
Move Silently +9
Search +8
Use Rope +6


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Luthal, do you think you can scare those two guys. When I say scare them I REALY mean it. Then I will use a bit of diplomacy to calm you down and make them feel like I am protecting them from you, but that I can only protect them if they answers your questions, otherwise there isn't a thing I can do. That's a simple strategy but it works."




"Sounds great! Let me work up some drool..." Luthal starts to snarl and make hacking noises in his throat, and soon his teeth and lips are covered with bubbly, slimy spittle. "How's that?" he says, standing in a crouch and snarling deep from his chest. This foamy spit drips from his chin, completing the look.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

Kolarred turns towards the gnoll, a subtile smile on his face, winks and raises his thumb in sign of approval.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 18, 2005)

'GRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!'

The low rumbling gutteral sound slowly starts to penetrate the blackness that Rax and Palin and under.  They both start trying to shake away the cobwebs when they slowly open their eyes and see...  ((Hidden Intimidate Check))

...a monstrous creature standing over them in the darkness, looking about ready to rip their arms off.  

'AAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHH!!!'
'NONONONONOOOOOOOOOOO!!!'

The two men start screaming in absolute terror as Luthal starts bouncing back and forth, clenching and unclenching his fingers, the drool flying out of his mouth and splattering lightly across their faces.  Rax and Palin start struggling with all their might to get away, but the ropes have them tied securely to the railing and they just can't free.

'OHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOO!  PLEASE NOOOOOOO!!!'
'HELP MEEEEEE!!!  SOMEBODY HELP MEEEEEEEE!!!'

Luthal can see that both men are white as sheets, and look about ready to pass out... when he feels Kolarred put his hand on his shoulder and pull slightly backwards.  In an acting job that would make some of the most famous bards of Khorvaire jealous... Luthal throws himself backwards as if Kolarred was strong enough to yank him across the room.  He lands with a thud, and flips over on his hands and knees... pretending to be cowed by the paladin's might.

The two men see this happen, and their eyes go to the strong, good-looking, powerful man in the full suit of glorious armor standing above them, a look of sympathy and sincere care on his face.  Rax and Palin's eyes both light up as they feel as though they've just been saved by this man.

'OH THANK YOU!' 'THANK YOU, MY LORD!' 'WE WOULD HAVE BEEN--' 'I COULD HAVE BEEN--'

And Kolarred lifts his hand palm forward to quiet them down so that he can work his verbal magic.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 18, 2005)

Luthal sits crouched in the corner, snarling and acting like a ravenous beast. _This is really starting to hurt my throat,_ he thought. _I hope Kolarred gets some good information._

Pacing around in a circle, he casts nervous glances at the paladin, then faces the villains with another snarl, spit falling from his long canines to the floor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

The paladin, kneels in front of the two thugs. "My friend is sligthly upset to know that members of the claw are after him. On top of that he didn't eat very well these last two days. You know that he wanted to kill you on the spot and roast you before eating you, but I didn't let him.

He pauses for a moment and gives them a reassuring look putting his men on one of the men's shoulder
"You can trust me, I am a defender of Karnth and will make sure that this beast doesn't eat you alive but you will have to give me some good arguments if you want me to convince him to let you live.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Zook stands on the fourth floor landing, having climbed up the rope right before Kolarred and Luthal went into their good soldier / bad soldier act.  When he hears the terrorized screams of the two men, the changeling can't help but smile.

He looks around the level of the tower. He sees half floor and half the roof is missing (matching the holes below them), a number of other beams that would have supported what used to be the upper levels have now fallen or cracked under the shifted weight, and a number of arrow slits still function or have been blown open to now become more like windows.

Zook glances around and sees a pair of backpacks plus two quiver of arrows and matching bows over by two of the more window-like openings.  He walks over and looks out, and sees that these two windows look out over the trail heading back down the mountain... and sees that his and Luthal's horses still stand quietly at the tree-line.  The rogue realizes that had these two thugs been able to stay awake, they would have had an easy time of picking them off with bowshots.  Fortunately for them... the boredom must have gotten to be too much, which is why they went down to sleep.

Suddenly a strong breeze blows by him, and his clothing flaps in the wind.  Now he also sees why they went down a flight to sleep... as it's quite breezy up here and probably uncomfortable to sleep in.  He looks over the two backpacks, quivers, and bows deciding what to do (plus wait for the interrogation to finish up downstairs).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 21, 2005)

Zook open the backpacks quietly looking inside, he apraise the bows trying to make out the quality of them. As he hears the groaring and kollared's voice he knows the show is on. _Hears like a lot of fun down there he he he... _ he smiles and tries to go over to the north wall of the fourth floor the same direction wherre they may be moving on later that night or the next morning. If ther's floor there he will scout the north going path a wile. If he do not notice something of interst he will try to find a way down to first floor that not takes the way trough third floor. _That escape route... must be a way to those chambers trough the tower... I hope we dont have to bash down the steel door if my own skills aren't enough._
Apraise +4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 21, 2005)

The two men's eyes are wide from fear.  They keep darting back and forth from the paladin to the gnoll, and if you weren't mistaken, you could swear one or both have probably wet themselves by this point.  The guy who had been snoring, Rax, turns to Kolarred with pleading in his eyes.

'Please My Lord... don't let the beast harm us!  What do you need to know?  I'll tell you!  Hells, we'll both tell you!  We're not Claws!  We were just hired... bodyguards... guards... that's all.  That's why we were left here... to cover their path from anyone who might be following them!  The elf... the monk... what's his name... Zola Ko!!!... he wasn't going to take us to the temple, he just wanted roadblock to slow people down... like you!'

The second guy, Palin, chimes in as well.

'Yeah!  Three days!  We only needed to stay and defend the trail for three days, then we were free to leave!  Can we leave?  Please?  Take my money!  My gold!  I don't care!  It came from Ko anyway!'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

"I understand, mercenaries. "

_"While they are clearly ineffective, they seems to have some sense of loyalty. They didn't run away after all. Maybe we could use them on our side, they would probably require less maintenance then if we capture them and carry them along"_

"But why did you stay here, when you could have left with the money. How much would it take to have you on our side? If you want to join us we will need to know more about them, how many they are, is there any obvious spellcasters, or anything else particular."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Zook looks through the two backpacks and finds typical hiking items... rope, hammer & pitons, trail rations, pocket mirror, flint & tinder, a couple sunrods.  However he also finds a few items in some of the side pockets that are more esoteric than usual...

...a small, pinkish crystal in the shape of a prism that seems to have a lightness to it, like it could float, and...

...an incredibly slippery, silken vest that when searched more carefully, includes an amazing set of lockpicks sewn into it.  Zook thinks that if worn, the frictionless vest would help a person get out of bonds or escape grapples.

The two composite shortbows are of extremely high-quality (like Zook himself already owns), however it is the arrows that are of particular interest.  The two quivers contain twenty-some-odd arrows each that have been notched on the shaft with various arcane symbols.

He glances through the broken window to spy the trail that continues on into the mountains to see if he can notice anything.  However the nighttime is such that he cannot see anything of note.  As the interrogation occurs down below, he does a quick search of this fourth level to see if he can find any secret doors or passageways down... but it's obvious after a quick search that there are none.  If there's a passage into the tunnel out the back, the door to get to that tunnel is probably on the first floor of the tower.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 22, 2005)

'J-join you?  Are you serious?  You mean... actually go WITH you... AFTER the Claws?'

The two thugs look back and forth to each other, then to the paladin, then to the still simmering gnoll sitting back on his hunches.  Kolarred watches the two men and senses...

((Sense Motive [13] + 7 = 20 / DC 15)) *SUCCESS*

...that actually continuing on towards the temple was not what they had in mind.  Kolarred stands a little taller, and says a few more comforting words... emphasizing the gold the two men would receive if they helped the Knightmares.  His words are like honey, but it is a very hard sell since it would mean not only the two thugs abandoning their word to the Claws, but also actively opposing them.  Kolarred tries his hardest to convince them that it's the way to go...

((Diplomacy [13] + 14 = 27 / DC 30)) *FAILURE*

...but in the end, their lives are more important than any gold Kolarred can promise them.

'Nuh uh... I can't do it.  Going after Ko is suicide.  I'm sorry.  You look like an honorable guy, m'lord... we don't want any trouble.  If you call off your... beast... there, we'll just leave back down the trail right now.  You won't have any problems with us, I swear it!  I just want to go back to the city.'

'Me too!'

'I'll answer any questions you might have for me... that I can do for you... but I just can't go chasing after the Claws.  I'm not strong enough.  I'd get slaughtered.  You don't know the kind of men--'

'And the WOMAN!!!'

'...and the woman... that they have.  It's not good.  Not good at all.  I'm sorry.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

"I see, they seems quite impressing. You know appearances can often mislead you but I won't force you to come with us. 

The woman, she looks scary is she some kind of witch? What about Ko, what is so scary about this men and women that you are willing to sacrifice a few month worth of salary. You got me very curious.

The paladin stays friendly, keeping the tone low and calm. He tries to show them through the tone of his voice and body language that he isn't scare at all by them. 

OOC He actually isn't. Kolarred has enough trust in his god that he doesn't fear death at all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rax looks at the paladin with a hint of fear.

'A witch?  No... Kendra Paxus isn't a witch.  She's a powerful wizard, but not a witch!  She's a member of The Twelve!  Do you hear me?  The Twelve!  I heard her talking one night... talking to the Vol half-orc priest.  She's trying to gain control of her House seat in the Council of Twelve!  Don't cross her!  She can control you!  Get into your head!'

When Rax finishes ranting, Palin turns to him.

'Maybe she IS a witch?'

'Wizard, witch... whatever!  But you don't want to cross her!  I know I don't want to cross her!  She almost as bad as Zola Ko!'

Palin shudders.

'Ko... Zola Ko... he's one of those Valenar.  Jaeldira!  A blade dancer!  He wears that freakish mask... he's not right in the head.  He's crazy!  He'll kill you!  He's already killed Dargo!'

'Poor Dargo!  Poor, poor Dargo.  He didn't do nothing!  He was just slow!  He's a dwarf, of course he's slow!  But Ko killed him!  Sliced his neck clean through!  And then that half-orc Horik raised him from the dead!  Don't know why... cause now Dargo's even slower, now that he's a zombie!  Poor Dargo.'

'And the rest of them... that Steevin Streets guy... and the other mercs... all of 'em!  No telling how many Ko is going to kill by the time they reach the temple!  You don't cross the Emerald Claw!  You just don't!'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

OOC [sblock]What does Kolarred knows about the council of the 12. [/sblock]

As the men starts talking about the ability of his potential enemy, Kolarred stays calm. 

_"That might be tougher than expected, these guys don't seems to be amateurs"_

He turns towards Luthal

"What about spending the night here my friend?

He turns towards the other two

"I suggest you go back to sleep, tomorrow morning we will release you, I promess"

OOC [sblock] I am thinking of regaining our strength tonight and charge ahead tomorrow morning. We won't let the two thugs their horses so we should reach our destination before them, What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 25, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> He turns towards Luthal.
> 
> "What about spending the night here, my friend?




"Uhh." He grunts agreement, still playing the role of the mono-syllabic monster. "I'll take first watch." He smiles, the spittle gleaming on his canines as he smiles at the two mercenaries.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2005)

As Luthal remains on his haunches, staring intently at the two thugs (making it very difficult for them to fall back asleep, especially while sitting up), Kolarred goes back outside and brings all three horses up and inside the first level of the tower.  He then spends the next hour or so brushing, unloading and feeding their animals.  He senses that all three of them are very grateful for getting the chance to finally rest after the exceedingly long day.

Zook repacks everything in the two backpacks and leaves them on the fourth level.  He changes his appearance to a good-looking human, then climbs back down the rope to join Luthal on the third.  He preps his own bedroll and tucks down for a night's rest.  Eventually Kolarred returns to the third level and he too prepares himself for sleep.

Unless anyone has anything else they'd like to do, the night passes with all 3 taking a watch period, and then the morning breaks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

In the morning, as the group wakes up and prepares themselves, Kolarred practice his combat maneuvre and finish with 15 minutes of intense prayer. During his prayer he asks the gods to help him decides what is best to do with these two men.

Once he finishes, he prepares the horses eat a quick bite and drink a bit of tea made from locals herb. Once they are ready to leave he heads towards them, draw his sword and cut the ropes holding the men. (he first made sure that all weapons had been removed). Still wondering if he won't regret it later, but fully knowing that right now it's the best course of action. He has the choice between bringning those two minor thugs to justice and let greater evil accomplish their deeds or let these two minor trouble makers go and stops the greater evil. "You are free now. I forgive you. Go back to your villages, changed men, helping the others as much as you can.
_"That probably won't be enough but I gave my best, Dol Arrah I hope your understand this difficult choice"_

OOC Diplomacy +14


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 25, 2005)

Luthal watches Kolarred release the two mercenaries, then prepares to continue the journey.

_Glad they're gone. My throat is raw from all that racket_ he thought.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Rax and Palin look somewhat dumbfounded that they're being allowed to leave.  They stretch out and try to get some movement back in their muscles before beginning the long hike home, and it's during this that they notice for the first time that they are missing a few things.

'Um... excuse me... I don't mean to be a bother... but can we get our backpacks, bows, and quivers back?  The hike back to Vedykar is very dangerous and we could use our defense.'

'Yeah... and I'm missing my pendant and my gold.'

'Oh yeah.  That too.  Um... what do you say?  Can we get our stuff back?  Please?  No hard feelings!'

The two look at Kolarred expectedly... hoping they can play on his good graces and they can get their stuff back.  Otherwise they're out a whole lot of swag.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 26, 2005)

_"Now they are pushing their luck, Their arrows seems magical and could easily be used against us. I can't take that chance"_
Kolarred looks at them longuely. He then picks the three daggers and throw them on the ground in front of them. 

"I already did a lot for you,
You wanted to kill us, we spared you.
We offered you a chance to redeem by fighting the same forces of evil that corrupted you and you took a conscient descision to refuse that offer.
Still I forgived your action and left you leave in peace. 
Now you tell me, if you were in our shoes would you give us our main weapons back. 
These arrows of your seems to be enchanted with powerfull magic that probably could kill us with one shot, again I am asking you would you give us our weapons back?


Kolarred looks at the two men with a calm facial expression, obviously waiting for an answer.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 28, 2005)

The two men look at each other... wondering what exactly might be the best answer to give to get what both sides whant out of the situation.  Finally Rax turns back.

'Um... okay... you can keep our bows and arrows... that's fine... no problems there.  And whomever has our gold... you can keep that too.  We only got it from the Claws anyway.  But uh... could we at least have our backpacks back?  It has all of our hiking equipment and food.  We're going to need it if we want to make it back down the mountain.  What do you say?  That okay?'

'And my medallion!  I need my medallion back!  I don't care about my bow, but the medallion is a... family heirloom!  It has sentimental value!  I need that back!  Please?!?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Kolarred smiles at the inhability of the two men to answers his question. 

"Of course the backpack, the equipment and the food are yours. But if you want the medallion, you will have to do better than that.

He then walks back to the other two and says whispering "Do you think that they are telling the thruth about it. Anyone has a clue on what it could be?

Kolarred tries to judge if the two men are telling the thruth. 

OOC Sense Motive +7, Hopping the others can also help him discerning the lies. Kolarred also try to detect any traces of evil emanating from the medallion.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 28, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> He then walks back to the other two and says whispering "Do you think that they are telling the thruth about it. Anyone has a clue on what it could be?




Lutahl shrugs at the question. "I don't really care, to be honest. Give 'em the trinket. They're as good as dead anyhow without the bows if them wolves catch 'em."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Kolarred can tell that both men just want to get out of the tower with as much of their stuff as they can.  He senses that they both know they are lucky to be getting off the hook, but that his generosity and unwillingness to make an example of them has made them a little bolder in asking for their stuff back.  He figures if he was to lay down the law, that they'd take off without getting any of their stuff back rather than fight... but until that point, they'll try to gt away with asking for as much as they can before leaving.

'No, no... the medallion IS important to him.  Really!  I mean... it is what it is... but it has sentimental value if nothing else.  Can Palin have it?  Please, M'Lord?  For Palin?  We'll get right out of your hair and back down the mountain.  Then you can go do whatever it is you need to the Claws.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 29, 2005)

_This silk vest is a gift from above to me with the lockpicks and all... _ He tries the vest and finds out that it fits him perfectly. As he scout north and dont see anything he starts searching for a way down. _Damn i must go trough the third floor _ in just that second he hears one of the guards saying Zola Ko and how many days they where supposed to wait. _This claw monk is sure clever and effective I wonder how many hours or days late we are... _ Zook will wait until Kollared is trough with the interrogation or calls on him.

Ooc: the intention was post this after the post 339. couldn’t find a open shop with internet until today when my university is again open.

After the interrogation is finished and the night has gone without any problem in the morning he watches Kolarred  going trough his ritual while he eats some hardened bread and water.
After Kolarred is finish he goes up too him and whispers “did you see all the stuff in the backpacks?” “That pink crystal must be of great value” “don’t give them back anything man…” “Maybe the daggers but those arrows the crystal stuff, sunrods and medallion we should keep”  as the morning goes and the two guards are released the begging about the medallion begins to really annoy Zook.
“What is the great importance of this medallion!” ”if you explain us what this medallion is used for, maybe we will give it back to you” “but just maybe!”   As they answer he will sense motive +6


Zook will appraise the found items
Appraise +4


medallion
sunrods
pink crystal
silk vest – lockpiks
composite shortbows (2)
arrows aracane (40)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

"I agree with my friend here, you will have to tell us more about it in order to convince us"

Says Kolarred visibely noticing that the men seems to be buying time to invent a good story.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 29, 2005)

OOC: Just fyi... because I wanted you guys to have Detect Magic in your arsenal just to save you time, I made an adjustment on your wand situation.  I took 10 charges off your Cure Light Wounds wand and gave you a 20-charge Detect Magic wand in addition.  Thus Zook can detect for magical items using his Use Magic Device skill.

**********

While Zook was on the upper floor looking through the thug's backpacks, he played around with the items he found to get a better idea of what they might do... using the wand he had to detect for magic.  The sunrods appeared typical but non-magical.  The composite shortbows also appeared typical, although of masterwork quality.  The arrows he rightly suspected as being magical in nature (+1).  The slippery vest also detected of magic (Vest of Escape), as did the small, light, pink crystal.  When he on a whim released the crystal in the air... it floated in a circular pattern around his head (Ioun Stone +1 AC).  The medallion that he had taken off of Palin also detected as magical, and when he placed it around his own neck, he felt his vitality surge (Amulet of Health +2)

Down below when speaking to the thugs and asking them about the importance of the medallion, Zook can easily suspect why Palin would want it back.  Taking a look at the two of them, Zook has a sneaking suspicion that these two might have even more items of quality either on them or hidden.  With only 50 gold pieces apiece on them... perhaps their financial status is more in their equipment and clothing than in loose coins.

'It's his!  The medallion is his!  It's expensive jewlery... why else would he want it?  Why bother asking him why he wants it back?  If I was in posession of your helmet and you asked for it back, I wouldn't need to wonder why.  It's cause it was yours.  But if you want to steal it from us... that's fine... there's nothing we can do about it.  If you think that because you are a warrior in service of the Sovereign Host that this gives you the right to steal our equipment... no problems.  We'll deal.  You'll have it on your conscious... but we'll deal.  Can we go now please?  We'd just as soon get out of here now.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

"Then letting these objects in your hand would be a big mistake. These items will be much more useful in our hands to help us defeat these agent of the claw.

I am actually very annoyed by your attitude gentlemen. We spared your life and you insults us. Luthal do you have any normal arrow to give to those gentlemen? 

Kolarred then let them go only with the non magical stuff. The rest will be put to a better use by the members of the party then in their evil hands.

"Don't worry for my conscience, you probably have enough to simply worry about yours. Now go and forever dissapear from my sight

As they leave Kolarred makes a silent prayer to the sovereign host. _"In times like this, desperate measure are sometimes required, I hope you can understand that"_


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 29, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Luthal do you have any normal arrow to give to those gentlemen?




"Nope. Nothin' to give."

Luthal is getting impatient waiting around.

"Look, you guys. Kolarred has made up his mind. He's been a good deal more merciful than you probably deserve. Get lost, or I'll have to dirty my axes."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 30, 2005)

The two men look back and forth at all three Knightmares, and realize they are pushing their luck.  They pick up their daggers and replace them in their boots.  Then they put their backpacks on, grab their bows (with no arrows to speak of), and hurry out the bottom of the tower and back down the trail.  The three of you prepare yourselves to move on up the trail.  The big question right now is what to do with the horses?  As you get further up into the mountains, the horses will have a more difficult time of it.  The map does not get into specifics as to the type of terrain you might need to cross to reach the temple.

**********  

OOC:  The group has acquired the following magical items and you can divide them up however you'd like:

Vest of Escape (+4 competance bonus to Open Locks and +6 competance bonus to Escape Artist)
40 Arrows +1
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight bonus to AC)
Amulet of Health (+2 CON)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 30, 2005)

"mmm" "like a day that starts with 'gifts' hhehehe " he laughts. "cant we explore this palce a little more before we rush?" "im very curious about the steel door... whit this vest im sure theres no lock that can resist my skills." He puts on the vest and searches the first floor for another entrance than the steel door on the outside of the tower "Luthal want to join?"

search +


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

OOC Kolarred would either take the stone or the amulet.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 30, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Luthal, want to join?"




Luthal glances across at Kolarred, seemingly looking for approval. He shrugs and speaks.

"If we have time, I'll help you out."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Kolarred not being particularly good at searching secret door takes care of the horses, preparing them for today's trip while the other inspect the area.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 30, 2005)

The group goes to the first floor of the tower, and Kolarred begins prepping the horses for their journey into the hills.  According to what the two thugs told you, the Claws have about a full day on you into the hills... but are moving with a slower compliment of members (at least one zombie that Rax mentioned).  However, walking your horses into the hills will probably not help you make any time to catch up.

However, the one thing Tomanta told you as you were travelling north from Vedykar was that there were several locked doors within the temple that needed passwords that your group has, but there's no guarantee they do.  So even if they reach the temple first, they might get slowed down or even locked out of certain areas.

Meanwhile, Zook and Luthal spend a number of minutes searching the bottom floor of the tower...

Zook ((Search [14] + 8 = 22 / DC 18)) *SUCCESS*

...and are able to find a trapdoor covered by dirt and dust underneath the open staircase to the second floor.  Zook checks the trapdoor quickly for traps, finds nothing of note, then Luthal reaches down and grabs the metal ring to pull the trapdoor open.  It SLAMS on the tower floor, revealing a small shaft heading straight down with a series of metal ladder rungs bolted to the wall.  With the sunlight coming into the tower, Luthal is able to see that the shaft drops about 15 feet to a dusty floor... with a tunnel heading off in the direction the group knows the door in the cave is.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 31, 2005)

"better you stay here Luthal" "I'm going down first" he pulls out his 50 ft rope from his backpack ties it to the staricase going to seond level and decents carefully down in the dark.
As he touches the floor he lights his lantern and waits for Luthal to decend "Luthal i got a signal wistle with me... If you hear it I'm in bigg troubble" comencing with that the search for traps, doors, and anything interesting. Zook will make all his moves as silently and as hidden as possible, feeling very insecure in this dark place. 


climb +3
use rope +6
hide +9
listen +4
search +8
move silently +9


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 31, 2005)

"You got it, Zook."  

You can see a bit of concern in Luthal's eyes. 

"You're sure you want me to wait here?" he says, fingering his battleaxe's edge with his thumb.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Zook stands in the shaft and shines the lantern down the corridor leading out of the tower.  The corridor is lines with worked stone and is about five feet wide and eight feet tall.  All told, you figure the tunnel is only seven or eight feet under the gound.  You start walking the corridor, and there's a very slight decline.  After only about ten feet or so, the throw of light from the lantern is able to pick up the metal door at the far end of the corridor about forty feet away or so.  He moves slowly towards it... his footfalls echoing off the stone... and finally reaches the door.  Looking at it, he sees the hinges (indicating it opens inward into the tunnel) and there is a metal bar across it (keeping anyone from the outside from opening the door).  A quick search finds no traps that he can see, nor any other lock besides the metal bar.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Kolarred continue to take care of the horses, wondering why his compagnion are taking so long.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 1, 2005)

Zook goes back to Luthal "Can find anything down here" "want to take a look?" "your vision is so better than mine in the dark" 
while he waits to Luthal get down he continues his search

search +8


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 1, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Zook goes back to Luthal "Can find anything down here? Want to take a look? Your vision is so better than mine in the dark."




Luthal leaps down into the shaft with ease, sweeping the area with his wide eyes. "I doubt there's anything interesting down here, but I'll check it out. This must be the door we saw from outside."









*OOC:*


 Listen +11, Spot +12


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Down in the tunnel, Luthal comes to the same conclusion that Zook had... it's dry, unused, and is probably the door to the outside in the same cave.  Another quick once-over reveals nothing else of note, and the two go back and climb back up into the first level of the tower.  When they walk outside, they find that Kolarred is standing with the horses, ready to move on.

Having looked over the map, it appears that the trail into the hills leads to and crosses a small crevasse, probably reachable by mid-afternoon.  After that, the trail circles around the second peak of the Ashen Spires... ending in the temple on the far side.  The journey around the peak should take probably three days once you cross the crevasse.  The paperwork you have mentions that the trail had been in occasional use a number of years ago, but since the temple closed down for some reason, this particular trail has probably fallen into disuse.

**********

OOC:  For those of you with the Eberron book who want to know where the temple is, open to the Karrnath section and look at the map on page 177.  The Ashen Spires look like a backwards 'C', with six circular "peaks" sort of drawn out.  If you count the upper left part of the 'C' as peak 1 and the lower left part of the 'C' as peak 6, the temple lies right between peaks 3 and 4 (basically right in the center of the curve of the 'C').  The trail began from the road on peak 6 at approximately where the sixth red dot of the lightning rail is located north of Vedykar.  The tower is on the southern side of peak 5, the trail continues counter-clockwise around peak 5, the crevasse lies between peaks 5 & 4, and the trail then continues on the west side of peak 4, moving clockwise around that to the center area between 4 & 3.  The temple is found there.   Just so you also know... the paperwork the group has indicates there is also a mountain path that runs from Atur into the Spires and runs along the southern side of peaks 1, 2 & 3 to also reach the temple from that direction. 

Also, DarkMaster... please let me know whether you are going to hike in your full plate or not.  If the terrain becomes more difficult, you may be assessed some ACPs as you go along.  Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Double post


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 3, 2005)

"Luthal mind you to help me with my armor"

OOC Can the horse come along? Does Luthal can follow the Claw member's trail?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 3, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Luthal, mind you to help me with my armor"




"Mmmm. Your right, probably best not to march with that stuff on."  

Luthal assists the paladin in removing the plates of metal. When he finishes, he gazes up at the peaks rising in the distance.

"I still dunno about them horses, Kolarred. You come to a desicion yet?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 4, 2005)

As Luthal and Kolarred make their decision about taking the horses with them or not, Zook takes of the saddle of his mount and hides it in the tower. “I hope you are around when we come back” “… if, we do” he gently claps the horse and takes him to a spot near the iron door where there’s plenty of grass “gonna use my legs from now on you see”  he looks the horse deeply in his eyes “thanks for being such a good horse…”As he turns he glimt the metal door and decides to open it running to the entrance of the tower descending by the rope and opens the metal door from the inside, as he does it _‘maybe this is just a dummy door?’_

Open Lock +9 (Vest of Escape +4 competance bonus to Open Locks)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

OOC Kolarred will actually put his armor. If he takes too much damage I might remove it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Kolarred and Luthal spend the next five minutes loading the paladin into his platemail.  Luthal confirms that he can follow the slight trail and should be able to follow the path to get them to the temple.  Zook satisfies his curiousity by opening the metal tunnel door from the inside and sees that, yes... the tunnel door and the door in the small cave were one and the same.

After the armor is on and in place, Kolarred and Luthal notice that Zook has already taken off the saddle from his horse, unloaded his saddlebags, and led the horse into the treeline.  The question now remains whether or not they want to do the same?  Assuming a day to reach the crevasse, three days to the temple, time in the temple, then returning back here... the group is looking at a minimum of a week before they return back here to pick the horses up if they leave them here.  But at the same time, the horses will probably be safer here than if they led them into the mountains but then had to leave them at a later point on the trail.  Based on what the group has seen, this tower has probably not seen any activity (humanoid or animal) for quite a while (not counting the Claws passing through).  The same might not be said further up the trail.

So the group has a dilemma.  Leave the horses here or not?


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Kolarred looks around if there is enough grass and plants around for their horses to survive on the local vegetation alone.

OOC [sblock] Don't worry for Kolarred, I just remembered that he is 5 th level now and has the Pokemount ability.

Handle animal +6, ride +9 whatever is the most usefull here[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Luthal seems unconcerned about the horses.

"I think they will slow us down too much, to be honest. I'd rather trust my own paws on a trail."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Kolarred does a quick scan of the area around the tower and determines that there are plenty of grasses for the horses to subsist on.  If they leave the door to the tower open to use as a stable, the horses are well-trained enough that they'd be able to wander around the clearing to eat and walk, then return to the tower in the evenings to sleep if they so chose.  Assuming no one or no animals show up in the meantime, the horses should be fine, all things considered.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

"I agree Luthal, the horses should be fine on their own here, so let's move on


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 5, 2005)

_This path is most difficult these feet’s are going to walk._ ″Friends! Let us make haste to the path cross″ he turns north looking at the sky ″I hope the weather will accompany us at it’s best″ he walks to Kolarred and puts his hand on the paladins shoulder ″I hope you don’t feel to ´naked´ without your mount Kolarred″  “we should discuss on the way what path we will take to get to the temple ruins” “I would prefer… and I know I don’t surprise you take the most hidden path” “the one that follows southern side of peaks and we could get to the temple from it’s north side”
He takes of his boots changes his socks and puts the boots on again and tying the shoelaces with care. “Luthal I want to scout today” “I think it’s better you take over when it gets darker” he starts walking looking back at the tower when he reaches the treeline thinking on his homeland and his friends, what reminds him of how little he knows about Kolarred and Luthal. “Luthal cant you tell me more about yourself, I have little knowledge about your people the Gnolls”


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

Kolarred takes the lance off the back of his mount and straps it carefully behind his. He then let the other two move ahead staying about 50-100 feet behind.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 5, 2005)

The group enters the treeline and then hits the trail... Zook out in front, darting from tree to tree... Luthal and Kolarred further back.  After about thirty minutes of having the top of the seven-foot lance keep getting caught on overhanging tree branches and such... Kolarred realizes that perhaps taking the lance with him wasn't such a good idea.  But he battles through it.

As they walk, Luthal continues to watch the trail for any sort of tracks.  As they get higher into the mountain, the ground turns mossy and it actually makes it easier to determine numbers.  A quick search reveals approximately three horses and at least one pony or mule.  As far as humanoid tracks... there are probably about eight booted individuals that walk normally, and another two or so whose boots are dragging or scuffing.  Having heard what the thugs said about the dwarf being killed then raised as a zombie... these might be the tracks of that.  Which would indicate a second(?) zombie now in their midst.

Out in front, Zook constantly runs ahead to listen and search for any signs of life... but comes up empty.  He also notices the tracks on the ground but can't get as much detail out of them as Luthal can.  The trail into the mountains is actually pretty easy to follow, and he notices on occasion a number of broken branches off of bushes and so on that probably had been blocking the path until the previous group came through.

After about six hours of heavy hiking up and around the short mountain peak... during which Kolarred has tripped and fallen about a half-dozen times (due to the lance on his back and the platemail armor he's wearing... 6 points of damage), the group comes down the far side and breaks through the treeline to find the crevasse.

The crevasse looks to be about forty feet across and about a fifty to sixty foot drop between the two mountains of the Ashen Spires.  There are numerous branches and small trees growing out of the rocky walls of the cliffside, and spanning the breadth of it is a rope and wooden plank bridge (a la Temple of Doom).  As they advance, it is not difficult at all for all three to hear the sounds of horses breathing off to the right.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “Luthal, can you tell me more about yourself? I have little knowledge about your people, the Gnolls.”




Luthal glances over at Zook as they walk towards the treeline. He pauses and carefully studies the changling's face. Clearing his throat, he speaks.

"My time in Droaam is long past, Zook. I don't think about my home or my pack much. Life in a gnoll tribe is an ugly thing, Zook. I never felt at one with my band, even though I was the Captain's son. I didn't spend much time with them. Mostly ran about in the woods, I suppose." He sighs deeply. "I fought the orc tribes for years. Brutal, bloody work, let me tell ya. One of the Sisters noticed me during a raid against one of the Orc tribes trying to cut its way into our lands, and sent me to travel the Five Nations. I'm to go back there in a few years and give her my report, but I'm really not looking towards it."

Luthal gives his characteristic grin. "You guys are much better company than those idiots."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As they advance, it is not difficult at all for all three to hear the sounds of horses breathing off to the right.





Luthal drops low, skimming close to the ground. His whiskered nose sniffs rapidly. Turning to his friends, he raises a finger to his lips. "Zook, maybe you could circle around? Looks like they left the horses 'ere when they crossed. I wonder if they left a guard..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

Kolarred drops his lance on the ground, pick up his shield and his sword and awaits for the other to investigates the area.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 6, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Zook, maybe you could circle around? Looks like they left the horses 'ere when they crossed. I wonder if they left a guard..."





He nods towards Luthal and turn into darkgreen color going out to the right circling so he will aproach from the south. Drawing his bow and a +1 arrow.


Hide +9
Listen +4
Move Silently +9
Search +8


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Both Luthal and Zook move east (right) along the crevasse.  After about fifteen feet, Zook moves south into the treeline a bit so that he can continue east past the horses, then hopefully come back towards them so that he and Luthal can flank the area.

They both get into position and then silently begin advancing on where they hear the heavy breathing from the horses.  After about five minutes of silent advance, they both get a good look of the area, and they see three horses standing amidst the trees.  No human or humanoid activity is seen at all, and Luthal does pick up a few tracks of human and horse leading towards this area, but only human tracks leading out and back to the path.  When Zook inches closer, he can tell that there are no packs, saddles, or any other equipment on or near the horses.  They appear to have been stripped clean.


```
[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR] = bridge
[COLOR=Sienna]| [/COLOR] = path
[COLOR=Olive]H[/COLOR] = horse

[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]XXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]XXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]XXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]XXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]
oooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooooo
oooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooooo
ooooo[COLOR=GOLd]K[/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]ooooooooooo[COLOR=Olive]H[/COLOR]ooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR]o
oooooo[COLOR=Sienna]\[/COLOR]ooooooo[COLOR=YellowGreen]L[/COLOR]oo[COLOR=Olive]H[/COLOR]o[COLOR=Olive]H[/COLOR]oooo
ooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooooooo
ooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooooooo
ooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]\[/COLOR]oooooooooooooooo
oooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]ooooooooooooooo
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Seeing no threaths Kolarred hussles towards the other two.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 7, 2005)

Luthal moves up to the horses, carefully scanning the ground for trip wires or other suspicious signs.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 8, 2005)

All three men advance on the circle of horses... no signs of any traps or signals evident.  As they check out the area, Kolarred can tell ((Handle Animal)) that the beasts were not left in a position where they were expected to survive on their own.  The ground is rocky and without much edible plantlife, and the cliffside is not more than thirty feet away.  Either the previous owners did not care if the horses lived or died, or they were in too big a hurry to put the horses in a position of survival before they left.  In any event, the three horses look healthy if not a bit hungry.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

_"Strange, why would they leave those horses right in the middle of the field unattended, we better be careful"_
Luthal, Zook, do you see anything around that might be an ambush, I don't like to be that much in the open with people like those fanatics around.

Kolarred, his sword and shield in hand quickly scans the area.

OOC Spot +1


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Luthal, Zook, do you see anything around that might be an ambush, I don't like to be that much in the open with people like those fanatics around.




"I don't see anything, Kolarred. Looks like they left the horses and crossed the bridge."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 11, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I don't see anything, Kolarred. Looks like they left the horses and crossed the bridge."




"I agree with Luthal" "we should get over the bridge and look at the tracks"  Zook turn to the path and carefully crosses the bridge

Hide +9
Listen +4
Move Silently +9
Search +8


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 11, 2005)

Korraled nods in agreement and follow the other making sure to free the horses.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2005)

Zook hustles past Kolarred and Luthal back to the path, as the paladin tries to determine what to do with the horses to give them the best chance of survival.  The horses are not tied down to anything so they could walk off to look for food when they got really hungry... there just might be the chance that they'd walk cliffside and possibly fall.  Kolarred and Luthal start walking back to the path after Zook, trying to determine what to do.

Zook meanwhile... in a rush to check out the tracks on the far side... steps out on the bridge and begins to cross.  As he walks, he hears the ropes and wood start to creak, and it's when he's about halfway across when the *snap* and jerk of the first breaking rope on the far side begins to occur.  Although he was walking carefully... he realizes he didn't specifically take the time to examine the safety of the bridge before he started bounding across.  He curses to himself as the bridge LILTS to one side! 

Zook maintains his balance ((Balance check success)) and grabs on to the other rope to keep from falling over the side... but he definitely can feel the unwinding of the second rope at the far end and he knows the bridge will be collapsing under his weight any second now!  He has to act immediately or else he's plunging the fifty or sixty feet to the crevasse bottom below!!!

**********

OOC:  Zook, please tell me what you will do in the next three seconds as the rope breaks from underneath you.  You can either try and rush back to either side of the bridge in a regular move, or you can try and accomplish some action which will give you a positive modifier on your Reflex save that I will roll for you.  This action should be something to protect you or help you maintain grip to keep you from falling when the bridge collapses out from underneath you. 

If you choose to take an action to increase your Reflex save, the more specific and logical your action can be in those three seconds, the better modifier I will give you.  If you choose to rush back to either cliffside... be aware that you are twenty feet away from either end and you have half a round.  Your double move is 60 feet normally in one round, thus in half a round is 30 feet.  However, because the bridge is lilting to one side because of the snapped rope, your movement is halved, meaning you can move 15 feet before the bridge collapses underneath you.  You'll need something else to happen to help you on those last five feet.  Again, the more descriptive and logical your action, the better chance you have of whatever you want to occur actually working out for you.

So please write out what Zook will do in these next three seconds.


```
Here is the map of the full bridge and where everyone is in relation to it.

ooooooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooo
ooooooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooo
[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX[COLOR=Sienna]"[/COLOR]XXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]
ooooooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR]oooooooooooo
ooooooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR][COLOR=GOLd]K[/COLOR]ooooooooooo
ooooooooooo[COLOR=Sienna]|[/COLOR][COLOR=YellowGreen]L[/COLOR]ooooooooooo
```


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 11, 2005)

"ZOOK!"

Luthal struggles to get into his pack, grasping at his coiled rope.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC Didn't he said Zook would search the bridge before going on it?

Kolarred looks at Zook unable to do a thing to help him.

_"I can't do a darn thing to help him"_

Kolarred hates the idea of being unable to do anything.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC:  I'm afraid he didn't, unfortunately.  I checked everyone's wording very carefully.



			
				Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "I agree with Luthal.  We should get over the bridge and look at the tracks"  Zook turn to the path and carefully crosses the bridge.




"Carefully crossing the bridge" isn't the same as inspecting it for traps.  Carefully crossing means he is walking carefully and lightly so as to avoid slipping and falling.  As I've said previously, you need to state specifically what you are doing when you are making active choices (like Bobitron did when he said he was looking for tripwires and such around where the horses were, and even when Tor L'Tha did back on page 8 when he said he was walking up the tower staircase and searching to make sure it was in good shape and not going to make noises or was trapped.)

I knew the bridge was trapped to break, and made very sure to keep track of anyone stating they were inspecting the bridge and ropes, or if they just walked out over it.  Sorry... but them's the breaks!  (Pun intended).


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC 
[sblock]I just mentioned that because he specifically wrote +8 search in the OOC part of his post. I agree with you on the other hand, that the IC part of the post wasn't clearly stating that he was searching for trap. But that misunderstanding might come from the fact that Tor L'tha first language isn't english. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 12, 2005)

**snap*!* the bridge had been a bit loud in its creak and not even his careful walk and trap sensing skills saved him from this one... as the bridge tilts he manage to scream “GET ME A ROPE” he then wraps his left arm in the rope that without doubt will snap in not to many seconds 
_Hope this damn bridge is not weakened in its 4 corners!_ He thinks while he crunches to take the blow when the other loose end snaps.

If Zook has the possibility he will try to grab his grappling hook from the backpack.

Ooc: I did include the +8 search in the post, to use it. 
But as you say i got a lack of IC description and I understand and respects your decision. 
I will be more careful with the IC from now on... if any chance ...   

The most correct thing would be that any IC description *must* be followed with the correct skillname +X in the ooc description.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 12, 2005)

As soon as the rope snaps at the far end, Zook's roguish instincts for avoiding danger kick in and his arm is out like a flash to twist itself up in the rope of the bridge.  He drops flat to his stomach almost as quickly and his fingers grasp one of the planks when all of a sudden the second rope on the far side snaps as well, and the bridge begins it's long swing down...

Zook ((Reflex [9] + 7 save + 1 trapsense + 4 circumstance = 21 / DC 15)) *SUCCESS*

...and slams HARD against the cliff face on the side of Luthal and Kolarred.  The jarring impact knocks the wind out of Zook, but he manages to maintain his grip on the bridge as it hangs off the side.  Luthal... already reaching for his rope... pulls it off from his backpack and he and Kolarred drop it over the side quickly.  Zook reaches for it and grabs it... untwists his arm from the remaining bridge rope, and then climbs hand-over-hand up the rope back to the top of the cliffside.

Zook ((Climb [14] + 3 = 17 / DC 10)) *SUCCESS*

He lies down on the ground and takes a few seconds to catch his breath as Luthal recoils his rope and Kolarred looks out over the crevasse... their most easy route to the other side now gone.

**********

OOC:  I've actually mentioned this a couple times in the past about how I'm running skills, but I'll reiterate it just so we're all up to date.  Any skills that are passive or reactive in nature (i.e. things you don't consciously make a decision to do, but either know it, notice it or accomplish it or you don't), I calculate and roll myself whenever they are applicable.  This includes Listen and Spot checks, Knowledge checks, Handle Animal checks, Balance checks etc.  This is why you'll notice occasionally see me mentioning in gray that checks are made (like Kolarred's knowledge that the horses were not left in a position to survive on their own a few posts back).  If you don't notice / know things... I just don't mention that I've made rolls for you and you've failed.

It's all the active actions that I've said you need to describe in your posts specifically what you are doing (and can make your own rolls on for simple things.)  However you do have to be ACTIVE in doing these things... you can't just put your stats up at the end of the post and assume you're doing all of it at the same time.  If you were to Hide, Move Silently, and Search all at the same time (as often appears at the ends of many posts)... the group would be moving at quarter-speed and would probably still be on the road right now.    I've used common sense when determining when and how your skills come into play (like I never allowed Zook to Hide and Move Silently while the group was on horseback on the road, even if the numbers were found at the end of his posts).

So just to make it clear once more... if you want to do anything ACTIVE (like search for traps, climb, open locks, disable devices and traps, jump over things, etc. etc.) you have to write it in your post what you are doing and the reason why you are doing it or what you're trying to accomplish. If you also choose to write in your modifier after that in gray so I don't have to look your stats up myself... then so much the better and I thank you.    And for anything PASSIVE that just occurs when it occurs (like hearing or spotting things, knowing specific bits of information, automatically reacting to changing enviroments etc.) you don't need to state you are doing so because I roll for these thing automatically.  HOWEVER, if there are specific things you want to watch for above and beyond the normal paying of attention (like from a past event when you wanted to pay special attention to any wolf howls you might've heard after leaving the camp following the attack), then you can write that in and I'll give circumstance bonuses to any Listen/Spot checks specifically towards those things that you might need to make (but also possibly assessing circumstance penalties to other sounds since you are more intent on listening/spotting wolves and don't care as much for other ones that might be occuring).

Hope this makes things more clear.  And please remember (especially for Zook) that many actions you have are just not feasible in certain situations, so you shouldn't bother writing them into your post.  For example... it was impossible to Hide while crossing the bridge (since you were out in the open and there was nothing to hide behind), so I just ignored the fact Zook had his Hide skill written at the bottom of his post.  Please use common sense when deciding which active actions you want to do, because doing them eats up a lot of time or also might not be physically possible or useful in certain situations.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He lies down on the ground and takes a few seconds to catch his breath as Luthal recoils his rope and Kolarred looks out over the crevasse... their most easy route to the other side now gone.




"Damn." 

With that single word, Luthal expresses all the frustration he is feeling. Coiling up his rope, he cruches next to Zook. "You all right, little changeling? Anything broken?"

After finding Zook to be OK, Luthal stands. "Whatcha guys think? Should we try to get a rope across and cross 'ere, or scout up and down teh ravine for another option?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 13, 2005)

Zook crawls over the edge with help from Luthal “holy Shi*” “thanks lads this time it was *TO* close”



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "You all right, little changeling? Anything broken?"




“No nothing is broken I'm just scared as hell”



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> After finding Zook to be OK, Luthal stands. "What you guys think? Should we try to get a rope across and cross 'ere, or scout up and down the ravine for another option?"




Zook stand up and peeks over the edge ”Are we all good at climbing and using rope?” “I feel quite confident to make it by rope” “what about you guys?” he takes out grappling hook and his own rope “we can use this one if you want” ....  Zook scouts up and down river from where he stand looking for some other place to cross

spot +0
search +8


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

"Climbing is not one of my strenght but I guess that we a good rope and removing my armor I should make it." 

Kolarred starts removing his armor.

OOC assuming a DC 5 to climb a rope with an adjacent wall to help. untrained climb +3 (without armor) if we are allowed to take 10 because there is no pressure then he will keep his armor bringning his total to -3 or +7 with take 10


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

"I think we can make it. We've got plenty of rope."

Listening to Kolarred speak, he nods. "Aye. We can take our time. I'd get that armor off, though. Just in case, ya know?"

He walks to help Zook find a good place to climb.

ooc: Search +0, Spot +12, Climb +7 

Edit: Spelling


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Luthal and Zook glance over the side of the cliff and see that it drops about 60 feet or so into a dry ravine.  The walls of the cliff actually have many outcroppings and boulders piled on ledges and such, so climbing down shouldn't be too difficult for them even if they didn't use a rope.  With a rope, the climb will be even easier.

Kolarred scouts the drop and determines that if he takes his armor off, the climb down and up the other side will be easy enough.  With the armor he thinks he probably could still make it all right... but the thought of getting out of his armor for even an hour or so to let his body cool down is an enticing thought.  Despite his strength and endurance... hiking for hours in full platemail is hot and stifling work.

**********

OOC:  The climb down and up the other side is DC 5 if you use rope, DC 10 if you don't.  If the group decides to each Take 10 on the Climb check, Luthal and Zook will make the climb easily regardless.  For Kolarred, if he leaves his armor on his check is (([10] + 3 STR - 5 ACP = 8)), without armor he is (([10] + 3 STR = 13)).  Thus if he leaves his armor on he needs to use a rope in order to Take 10 and be successful.  Otherwise, he also can make the climb without problems.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

Kolarred removes his armor and packed it carefully in his backpack, using the briddle from the nearby horses to tie tight the larger pieces together. 

After carefully checking the rope he slowly starts to repel down helping himself with his feet on the edge of the cliff. 

_"Wow, that is a change from the battlefield and politics at the court. All these years never really prepared me for that, but what a blast."_

He thinks as he slowly goes down the cliff.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

Luthal joins the paladin in climbing down the sheer face, taking his time. He mirrors Kolarred's pace, giving soft encouragement and advice where needed. He also keeps as much of an eye as possible on the rim of the cliff, watching for any sign of movement on the opposite edge.









*OOC:*


 Take 10 for a total of 17, Spot +12 if needed.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 15, 2005)

Zook wait to his two friends are almost over to the other cliff side, scouting around making sure nobody is aproching. He then rapels down losing the rope packs it, and climbs up the clif side.

"well.... lets follow those tracks"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 18, 2005)

The group climbs back up the far side of the ravine, and stand up and re-armor themselves on the path on the far side.  The wooden posts that had held the other side of the bridge now look somewhat out of place with no bridge attached to them.  Listening to the surrounding area, they hear birds caw-cawing each other, the crickets and bugs keep a low buzzing going, and the slight breeze produces the flap-flap-flap of leaves and branches against one another.

Luthal quickly scanes the area and is able to pick up the tracks of the other group once more... this time minus a number of four-legged tracks.  It appears that they held onto their mule, although the horses were left behind (as the Knightmares already know.)  The rest of the two-legged tracks are still able to be seen as well.  The three men ready themselves for the continuing travel, and unless they choose to do anything else here at the bridge, they start hiking back up the path.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

"Let's get moving. I think it would be best if I go out ahead a bit. I'll keep quiet and report back to you if I see anything. I don't want to risk losing the trail by having one of you step on it. I'll try to stay within 50 feet or so."

Luthal lopes off, eyes sweeping to and fro.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

As he notices the ranger going away Kolarred turns to Zook.

"Mind giving me a hand with that armor" He asks almost ashamed.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 18, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Luthal quickly scanes the area and is able to pick up the tracks of the other group once more... this time minus a number of four-legged tracks.





			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Let's get moving. I think it would be best if I go out ahead a bit. I'll keep quiet and report back to you if I see anything. I don't want to risk losing the trail by having one of you step on it. I'll try to stay within 50 feet or so."
> 
> Luthal lopes off, eyes sweeping to and fro.




"the mule on its one?" "it still can have someone mounting it.... we should continue very carefully. I will use all my senses when i go up front"




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Mind giving me a hand with that armor" He asks almost ashamed.




"Sure i will" Zook helps the paladin with his armor. "I hope nature can give us a hint if something wrong.... i must listen very carefully too."


listen +4
search +8
move silently +9


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 19, 2005)

The paladin gets himself back into his platemail with the help of the rogue, and the ranger takes a few moments to recoil his rope and put it back over his shoulder.  Luthal then trots off ahead to scout out the trail and verify the number and direction of the tracks.  Once Kolarred and Zook get squared away, the two of them follow the gnoll up the trail.

The group hikes up the trail for another two hours or so, beginning the trek around the west side of the fourth peak.  The sun is getting lower in the sky as the group is probably about an hour away from sunset.  Luthal has been able to follow the trail pretty easily, Zook has been able to maintain watch for any out of the ordinary sights and sounds, and Kolarred has managed not to hurt himself too badly hiking in his armor.

As they hike up a small ridge on the side of the mountain... Luthal puts his hand up to stop the party's advance.  He points up in the sky ((Spot check success)) and the group sees a number of crows and other carrion birds circling an area ahead on the trail.  The gnoll puts his finger to his lips to signify to the group to be silent, then motions for Zook to move up ahead and check things out.  The changeling nods, changes his color to shades of green, then sneaks off into the underbrush.

Zook:


Spoiler



When you advance up the trail about 200 feet, you come upon the area where the birds were circling.  It appears to be the remnants of a battle.  You are able to pick out a number of bodies lying on the ground, many of them being picked at by the crows and other birds.  There are a handful of kobolds in various states of being hacked up, and what appears to be the chopped and bashed up remains of a very pale, sickly, non-bleeding dwarf and human.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

The paladin, not seeing his friend reappears starts to worry.

_"It's taking time, hopefully he didn't fall on the members of the Claw"_


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 21, 2005)

_What in the name of The Traveler! Those two must bee undead... killed by this kobolts. Seems like it did take a hole regiment to take out those two._ Zook looks over his shoulder and rushes back to Kolarred
"Kolarred! Ther's a dead dwarf and human, that looks very like some undead people by the color of their skin and the fact they do not bleed" "even with many serious wounds" "and around them lots of kobolts that must have killed them" "It's a ugly scene"


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2005)

"Anything movin' up there, Zook?" Luthal asks, taking his two axes by the hilt.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

_"Again. Let's put these one to rest once an for all"_

Kolarred grabs his holy symbol in his right hand, keeping his shield in the left hand and runs towards the Zook.

He then shouts "Vade Retro, creatures of the night"

OOC Kolarred uses his turn undead ability, level 2 cha bonus +3


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Kolarred's shout resonates and echoes across the mountainside as he crashes through the brush up the trail to where Zook saw the bodies.  Luthal and Zook follow close behind, both with their weapons drawn (Luthal with his axes, Zook with his shortbow).  Kolarred finally comes upon the scene, his holy symbol to the Soverign Host outstretched in his hand.  However, the paladin had noticed that the symbol did not glow with any divine power as he approached, and even now there is no power surge as he looks upon the dead.  Apparently if the dwarf and human were undead (and having now gotten a good look at the scene, he's willing to bet that they were), the negative energy used to animate the corpses has since been crushed out of them.

In addition to the two former zombies, he spies the remains of six kobolds.  All of them look to be scouts or hunters (based on their green and brown clothing), their weapons primarily bows and spears and their armor leather... some studded, some not.  Based on the prints and bloodstains all over the area, this battle seemed violent and sudden.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2005)

"Well, back home, that was what we called a big fuss fer nothin'."

Luthal spits onto the bodies of the kobolds and undead. 

"If I had ta guess, I would say these here...", he points at the undead, "were keeping watch, or maybe were left behind to slow any persuers. These kobolds came among 'em. Hard to imagine that nobody left the scene walking, though. Let me take a look around to see what sort of trail I can pick up."

ooc: Take ten if needed, thoroughly searching the area for tracks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

Kolarred approaches the creature carefully. 

"Good idea Luthal, while you search I will make sure these two don't suddenly wake up"

Kolarred replaces his symbol around his neck, draw his sword and decapitated the undead corpse.

He then addresses a small prayer to all those who felt, even the Kobold.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Anything movin' up there, Zook?" Luthal asks, taking his two axes by the hilt.




"Not that i can see" He takes his spear in the hands and search the area keeping his hears in good use. Kolarred chops some heads of and kneel for some prayer.

listen +4
search +8


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Kolarred kneels down amongst the bodies and begins the rituals that he knows will send the souls of the departed to Dolurrh.  Although he has no love lost with kobolds in general... no manner of creature should lose their life to a being of unlife like the dwarf and human were.  As he sits amongst the dead, he notices something very odd... something he did not expect to find here...

Kolarred:


Spoiler



Two of the six kobolds wear the symbol for Boldrei, the goddess of the hearth, around their necks.



Luthal heads further up the trail to look at the tracks, and he finds some things of interest.  First off... the number of tracks obviously has dropped, what with the two zombies having been destroyed.  He counts and estimates the group as now numbering at about seven, plus a mule.  That would be the Valenar monk Zola Ko, the half-orc Vol priest Horik Laan, the wizard Kendra Paxus, the rogue Steevin Streets, and three(?) additional guardsmen.  He also notices the following...

Luthal:


Spoiler



There are two small trails of blood following the tracks up the trail, so your guess is that the Claws were all in the area when the fight with the kobolds occured and some left the battle a bit injured.  Also, there are no longer any shuffling trails, so you don't believe the half-orc had time to raise any more undead from this battle.



Zook fans out and moves through the trees, looking for anything of note.  He sees that the signs of battle also occured further in off the trail, based on the broken branches, crushed bushes and weeds, and the like.  There are a number of arrows all around the area as well - stuck in trees, sticking out of the ground.  He also notices...

Zook:


Spoiler



All the arrows seem to have been shot from the same direction, all coming from further up the mountain... down into the melee on the trail.  As you advance further up about sixty or seventy feet, you can see obvious tracks in the leaves behind a number of the trees and bushes.  You would guess that while a bunch of the kobolds were engaged in melee with the Claws, there were a handful up here hiding behind the trees acting as snipers.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

"Hmmph. The tracks go up as expected, but I think I was wrong about the undead being left behind. I think the whole group fought the wee beasts." Luthal scans the trail ahead, looking carefully for signs that they may have left behind any suprises in the form of booby traps for the Knightmares. "Anyone else find anything good?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2005)

_"How bizarre, Kobold worshipping Boldrei"_

The paladin raises his head and looks around to see what his friend found. Before commenting on his discovery.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 22, 2005)

"It's seems that the archers in this fight stood up there" he point a spot higher up on the mountain "they fired many arrows" "so i guess they did fire upon the melee uninterrupted"...."it's and about seventy feet up hill" "a bunch of kobolts if you ask me".... "luthal maybe you make more sense of the tracks"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 22, 2005)

OOC:  Could I have Listen checks from all three of you please?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

ooc: Luthal rolls a 16.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2005)

Kolarred rolled a 1+1


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 22, 2005)

Zook Listen check
rolls 1d20, getting [13] +4 = (17)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=76499


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2005)

> 'It seems that the archers in this fight stood up there... they fired many arrows, so I guess they did fire upon the melee uninterrupted.  It's and about seventy feet up hill.  A bunch of kobolds if you ask me.  Luthal maybe you can make more sense of the tracks?'




Luthal nods his head and starts walking up the hill towards Zook, while Kolarred remains down by the battlefield.  Zook walks around a bit more, spying what he can, waiting for Luthal to get up here to take a look at things.  As the gnoll approaches, both of them hear a snapping of a twig another thirty or so feet up above where Zook saw the tracks of where the kobolds fired from  ((DC 15 Listen check succeeds)).  The two adventurers quickly throw looks at each other to confirm that the other one heard something too, and immediately they leap behind trees and bushes to hide.

Kolarred... down below... sees both Luthal and Zok duck down behind some cover, and his inspires him to also move below some cover down below, just in case.

Zook and Luthal strain to hear anything else as they remain hidden behind their bits of cover, and while no other sounds get heard, Zook does see a flash of light as the sun reflects off a pair of eyes hidden up the hill behind a bush of their own  ((Spot check succeeds)).  Based on the size of the bush and the way the eyes are placed and moving about, whatever or whoever is behind it is not that large.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

Luthal gives a small wave to Zook, motioning that he can't see anything.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Luthal gives a small wave to Zook, motioning that he can't see anything.




Zook se the movement of Luthal looking at him, he lift his finger to his lips, and point up where he saw the glimt of glasses. Zook looks that Luthal understands,  and he signal with his hands that he will move a bit to the left and move as silent possible uphill, searching his path for traps.

move silent +9
hide +9
search +8
sense trap +1


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

Luthal nods his understanding and begins to move slowly, taking the right flank. He is cautiously keeping his eyes on the bush Zook pointed out. He carefully draws his axes...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Zook and Luthal both begin circling the bush from the left and right where the changeling saw the flash of eyes... Zook holding his shortbow, Luthal with his axes.  As they move, suddenly Luthal sees a dart of movement to HIS right, and as he spins he sees a pair of kobolds leap up from behind where they were hiding and train their shortbows on the large gnoll.  This movement obviously catches the notice of Zook, who immediately leaps to his own feet and rushes towards the original bush with his bow cocked and ready.  As he arrives there, he catches two more kobolds in fact kneeling behind the bush with their hands on this bows, but not trained on anyone.  This commotion causes four more kobolds to leap up from other positions on the mountainside, all training their bows at either Zook or Luthal.  All eight kobolds begin yammering in a language that Zook and Luthal don't understand.

Kolarred sees and hears all of this activity from his hidden position down below.

Kolarred:


Spoiler



You hear the eight kobolds yelling at Zook and Luthal to not move and to drop their weapons.  You can also sense ((Sense Motive check success)) that they are all very nervous... scared even.  They seem to be quite spooked, almost like they weren't expecting anyone else to be back here, especially not the three of you.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2005)

Kolarred get out of his hideout.

_"They worship Boldrei how bad can they be, let's try to use the soft approach"_

Kolarred leave his weapon sheated and approaches them with his hand at shoulder height. He wants to show them that he wishes them no harm. He will also say slowly both in Draconic and Common that they aren't here to kill them, that we might even help them avenge their dead compagnion. 

OOC: Kolarred will try to demonstrates through gestual and body language that they won't harm them. And that they aren't here to fight them. Also does he understand their language Diplomacy +14


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

"YEAARRGHHH!" 

Luthal leaps into action, charging at the two kobolds on his right with a bellow. But when he hears the paladin call out to them, he stops short, restraining his charge.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 26, 2005)

*Damn! So many! *As he hears Luthal making his noise of attack he sees who he will attack and aims at the same kobolt 


			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kolarred get out of his hideout.
> 
> He will also say slowly both in Draconic and Common that they aren't here to kill them, that we might even help them avenge their dead compagnion.




He scrams at the top of his lungs STOP! The man is right! we are not here to harm you He says in common, gnome and goblin.  

Untrained bluff skill. 
Language:
gnome
goblin


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Unfortunately for the Knightmares... Kolarred's attempt of a calm and rational explanation in draconic from down the hill gets overshadowed by Luthal's howl towards the pair of kobolds to the right, coupled with Zook's re-aiming of his bow and his screaming at the top of his lungs in odd yammering languages. ((Diplomacy check failed)) This causes one of the kobolds to freak out and release the arrow he had nocked and aimed at the gnoll...

Kobold ((Shortbow [14] + 4 = 18 / AC 13)) **HIT** ((Dam [3]))

...which flies forward and pegs the gnoll in the arm.  The pain that shoots up his limb takes a second to set in, but when it does it hurts!  From the Knightmare's vantage point, they see the kobold that was standing next to the shooter turn to him and start screaming at him unitelligably again...

Kolarred: 



Spoiler



The kobold yells at the one next to him 'What the heck are you doing?  Don't shoot, you idiot!!!'  To which the shooter replies something along the lines of 'I'm sorry!  I ddin't mean to!'



...and the other six kobolds all leap up and get into the act, all yelling and yammering and creating a ruckous.

Luthal now stands within 10' of the two kobolds he originally started to charge... one with an empty bow, the other still with an arrow nocked.  Zook stands over another pair 5' from them, although his bow is aimed at the two by Luthal.  Kolarred makes a double move from the battle site up the hill, his hands raised trying to calm everyone down.

**********

OOC:  Kolarred your Diplomacy check can be attempted again for this upcoming round if you would like.  You had a number of circumstance penalties this past attempt because of Luthal's initial threatening charge with axes raised, Zook screaming and waving of his bow, and you being down the hill outside of melee range and thus more difficult to hear and notice.  If you can get the party to change actions this upcoming round, you can attempt the check again.

**********


```
[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR] = Zook
[COLOR=YellowGreen]L[/COLOR] = Luthal
[COLOR=gold]K[/COLOR] = Kolarred
[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR] = kobolds

[COLOR=Green]oooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooo[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]oooooooooo
o[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]o[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]oooooooooooooo[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]ooooo
ooooooo[COLOR=SandyBrown]Z[/COLOR][COLOR=Magenta]kk[/COLOR]oooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooo[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]ooo
oooooooooooooooooo[COLOR=YellowGreen]L[/COLOR]o[COLOR=Magenta]k[/COLOR]ooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooo[COLOR=gold]K[/COLOR]oooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooo[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

"Dammit, Kolarred! What's going on here? One of those little bastards shoots again and I'm gonna cut 'em head to hip!"

OOC: Luthal will wait until Kolarred tries again. If one of the kobolds shoots again, charge the one who fires.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 27, 2005)

Zook runs towards Luthal gruping with him


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

_"looks like their leader wants to cooperate, and they talk Draconic good"_

Kolarred increase the tone of his voice to make sure the Kobold can hear him. 

"Luthal, Zook, We are not here to harm innocent. Let's keep our energy to fight our real enemies."

He switches to Draconic. And looks at the one who seems to be the leader

" I just asked my friend to stop fighting, We are not here to kill your tribe. My name is Kolarred, I am a holy warrior of Dol Arrah and these are my compagnion we are all fighting the same enemy, so let's unite our forces here instead of fighting each other.

As he tries to convince them the Paladin moves in their direction, leaving his sword in his scabbard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

> 'I just asked my friend to stop fighting, We are not here to kill your tribe. My name is Kolarred, I am a holy warrior of Dol Arrah and these are my compagnion we are all fighting the same enemy, so let's unite our forces here instead of fighting each other.'




The kobold that was standing next to the one that fired at Luthal turns to the paladin, and a wave of relief can be seen washing over his face.  He turns suddenly to slap the back of the head of the kobold next to him.  Kolarred hears in draconic...

'Stupid!  They're friendly!  FRIENDLY!  No more shooting!  Stupid!  Stupid stupid!!!'

The other kobold yelps, and skitters away out of slapping shot.

'I'm sorry for our suddenness.  We thought the band of killers had returned.  We came back here to collect our fallen brethren when we found you down there by the bodies.  It is very unfortunate what has happened here.  Those dead things attacked our scouts, and a huge battle erupted.  Many of our friends have fallen.'

The kobold steps forward with his right hand raised in a sign of greeting and peace.  Kolarred notices that he also has a symbol of Boldrei around his neck.

'I am Druknutt of the Inferno Clan.  It is good to meet travellers who know the ways of friendship and hospitality.  These are my clanmates...'

He motions to the other seven kobolds, all whom look rather relieved.  Draknutt glances at Luthal and Zook and can sense that the two of them have no idea what he is saying, so he turns to them and speaks in very warbly, broken Common.

'Druknutt.  Me.  Greet.  Talk bad.  You hear?'


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 28, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'Druknutt.  Me.  Greet.  Talk bad.  You hear?'




"Aye, I can hear you." 

Luthal yanks the arrow still dangling from his arm out with a grunt of pain. 

"I'm going to keep an eye out over there."

He stalks off, annoyed at being shot, but not wanting to press the issue.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 29, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'Druknutt.  Me.  Greet.  Talk bad.  You hear?'




"I'm Zook" "I will leave the talking to Kolared here" "so please dont let me interrupt what you where talking about" he then finds a little tree stomp and sitt on it looking at Kolarred and Druknutt


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 29, 2005)

The kobold nods to Luthal and Zook.

'Hello.  Good day.  Shoot.  Bad bad.  Yes?'

He turns to Kolarred and starts speaking to him.

OOC:  Let's go under the assumption that anything Druknutt says to Kolarred will be in draconic, and Kolarred will then translate it to Common so Luthal and Zook can understand it.  This will allow the two of you to respond directly to statements made by the kobold and we'll just put the "translating" in the background (rather than make the two of you wait for DarkMaster to retype the sentences again as he "translates" what the kobold said).  Just talk to him normally, and we'll metagame the translation from draconic to common and back.

'Who are you?  You are not with the killers and their dead men.  That we can see.  What is your business here?  You are not here to plunder our fallen are you?  It would appear not, but I cannot say for certain your reason for being here so soon after these killers have passed.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Kolarred answers back the Kobold calmly. "We are not here to kill your tribes, we are actually hunting them down. From what you just told me, it looks like we almost succeeded. 

Kolarred lowers his arm and sligthly approach the kobolds "We are the Knithmares, this is Zook and Luthal and my name is Kolarred


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 30, 2005)

Zook follows the conversation and nods at the right times.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2005)

'You are hunting the killers?  Good!  They deserve to be brought to justice for what they have done!  I do not understand why they were even here!  Where are they going?  Are they trying to escape your wrath?  This is all senseless.'

Druknutt looks downtrodden as he realizes that his fellows were killed for no apparent reason other than being at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 2, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'You are hunting the killers?  Good!  They deserve to be brought to justice for what they have done!  I do not understand why they were even here!  Where are they going?  Are they trying to escape your wrath?  This is all senseless.'
> 
> Druknutt looks downtrodden as he realizes that his fellows were killed for no apparent reason other than being at the wrong place at the wrong time.





"We are hunting them for many murders" "and their leader is a very dangerous and evil person" ... "you sure know all the paths in this region" "dont you?"...


----------



## Bobitron (May 2, 2005)

Luthal takes his time in walking around the location, scouting a wide circle around the conversation between the kobolds and the other two Knightmares. Anyone who sees the expression on his face can see that he is still angry about the minor wound from the kobold's small arrow.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 2, 2005)

Kolarred facial expression sadden as he understand and feel how the Kobold feels towards the sensless murder of his men. 

Listening Zook advice he asks
"We can't let these murderer continue to kill every innocent their meet on their path. But to stop them we might need your help, someone who would helps us through the forest, someone who knows the area very well"

Kolarred keeps his eyes on the Kobold awaiting his answer.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2005)

'And what is this path that they and you take?  Where could you possibly be going?  What is here for any of you city-folk?  This is rough terrain and mountainous forrest.  The Inferno Clan lives well in the caves here, but not so for you folks of the towns below.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 3, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'And what is this path that they and you take?  Where could you possibly be going?  What is here for any of you city-folk?  This is rough terrain and mountainous forrest.  The Inferno Clan lives well in the caves here, but not so for you folks of the towns below.'




Zook looks confused there he stand looking at Kolarred wanting him to tell the kobolt leader their destination, even if telling them that they are on their way to the temple ruins may give the kobolts a reason to try kill them. _I better lett Kolarred make this decision_ does he think to himself _He sure know what is best to do._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

"We are looking for an old lost temple. We must stop these people from desecrating the temple"

Kolarred will carefully observe the reaction of the Kobold to what he just said before he continue.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 5, 2005)

'Temple?  Here?  I don't know...'

Suddenly one of the other kobolds rushes over and starts whispering to Druknutt.  The two have a very quick conversation in muffled whispers, then the kobold leader turns back to Kolarred.

'Do you mean the building of the blood men?  On the other side of the mountain?  That is the only building up here.  And you want to stop them from DESECRATING it?!?  That is a bad place!!!  Why do you want to keep it from being destroyed?!?  WHO ARE YOU?!?  WHY DO YOU WANT TO PROTECT THIS PLACE OF THE BLOOD MEN?!?'

The kobold looks at the paladin with wide, horrified eyes.

**********

OOC:  Don't forget, the reason the group is coming up here is to grab the rod that produces undead that is found within the temple before the Emerald Claws do.  That's the main purpose of getting up here and getting to the temple... not necessarily to bring the Claws to justice or to stop whatever else they might attempt.  House Orien wants the rod kept out of the hands of the Emerald Claw.

And Luthal and Zook... don't forget that I said that you are free to talk to Druknutt as if you both spoke the same language.  So you don't need to just let Kolarred discuss things if you have any ideas or questions of your own that you want ot put forth.  Feel free to speak as well if you'd like.  It's up to you.


----------



## Bobitron (May 5, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:Feel free to speak as well if you'd like.  It's up to you.




ooc: Luthal is still throwing a childish fit. He sees kobolds, generally, as speed bumps on the way to an objective.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 5, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> WHY DO YOU WANT TO PROTECT THIS PLACE OF THE BLOOD MEN?!?'




"We are not here to protect the 'place' we are after the ones that killed your friends!" "Help us getting there before them and win honour in Revenge!" Zook looks at Kolarred a split second "If you can help us Chief kobolt please do so" "If not, we want to leave in peace" "we are preventing a evil to get bigger and in that its 'honour' for you too if you so help us" He then says loudly to Luthal "Are you ready for leaving Luthal?"...


----------



## Bobitron (May 5, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> He then says loudly to Luthal "Are you ready for leaving Luthal?"...




"Whenever you are, Zook. Let Kolarred finish up. We are wasting time with these runts."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2005)

OOC Sorry I completly forgot the nature of the temple.

Kolarred, surprised by the answer of the Kobold. "Sorry Sir, I really didn't know that this temple was used by the forces of evil.

Kolarred becomes sligthly red as he realises his mistakes. 

"We need your help then to get rid of these murderer and whatever evil is leaving in this place."

Kolarred looks at the Kobold as if he would be doing them a great favor if they would help. Right before he answers

"Obviously who ever help you will be entitled to a share of what we will discover there."

OOC Don't panic, Kolarred didn't specify how big their share would be


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 6, 2005)

> 'Help us get there before them and win honour in revenge!'




Druknutt looks at the changeling when he hears the translated words and his eyes flash with desire.

'Yes!  Revenge!  Revenge is good!  The killers must be punished for hurting us followers of the Hearth Goddess!  Our homes are good and she blesses us... and they defame our homes with their presence on this mountain!'

He motions to a couple others and they all circle up and speak in quiet tones to each other, while Kolarred, Zook and Luthal all wait patiently.

'If you are going to the house of the blood men to stop them... to stop what they are doing... we will help.  The Inferno Clan will help you get the killers off our mountain.  Revenge for our fallen!  There is a secret way.  A SPECIAL way to get to the temple.  THROUGH THE CAVES!  Saves you time.  Do not walk around... walk through!  FR'SERESSULR WILL HELP YOU TO GO THROUGH!'

The other kobolds all start nodding and smiling when they hear that name and start shouting it as well.

'FR'SERESSULR!  FR'SERESSULR!  FR'SERESSULR!'

Druknutt steps forward and opens his arms wide to the Knightmares.

'May Boldrei and Fr'seressulr keep you safe as you walk to the temple!  Fast!  Fast way!  Come!  Come and Fr'seressulr will show you the way.  Revenge!  Revenge for the Inferno Clan!  Come!  Follow!'

And Druknutt turns (along with two of the kobolds) and starts matching back up the hill expecting you to follow along.  The other six walk back down to the battle site to start taking care of their fallen comrades.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 6, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Revenge!  Revenge for the Inferno Clan!  Come!  Follow!'




Zook yaws at Kolarred and start following the Chief Kobolt


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2005)

Kolarred nods in approval and tries to follow the Kobold as quickly as he can in his bulky armor.

OOC Sense motive on the leader +7


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 9, 2005)

Kolarred senses that Druknutt is quite honest about his intentions, and thus he begins following after the kobold.  Zook sees the paladin trudging off after the small scaly creature, so he shurgs to Luthal and begins walking as well.

The gnoll isn't as ready to just accept things as they are, but as he sees six kobolds go down to the battlefield to clean that up, and the other two begin walking up the hillside, he realizes there's nothing else for him unless he just wants to sit on a log for the next hundred years.  So he begrudgingly takes off after Kolarred as well.

The group walks for about twnety minutes until finally Druknutt, the other kobold (named Runnk) and the three Knightmares reach a overhanging cave entrance into the rocky mountainside.  When the Knightmares come up to it, they notice the other three kobolds stationed above the outcropping, obviously on watch.  Druknutt turns and smiles back at the group and speaks...

'Here is the tunnels!  Get you to the temple of the blood men straight away!  But first, you will eat with us, yes?  Share our hearth and home?  Boldrei will watch upon us.  Then you will speak with Fr'seressulr, yes?  He will then help you to the temple.  This is the way.  Anything you need to know before we go on?  Ask!  Please ask!'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 9, 2005)

"eh" "any creature that would harm us in there?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2005)

Kolarred nods politely at the Kobold when he offer them a meal. 

"Thanks a lot, I wouldn't refuse a good meal before leaving for this tunnel. We will need all the energy when can collect. Sir Druknutt, we are very appreciative of your hospitality." 

He then turns to inspect carefully the entrance of the tunnel. 

OOC Untrained search +1

As the Kobold offers for his help. 

"Normaly I wouldn't ask you for anything Sir Druknutt, but these enemies of ours seems particularly clever and trained. We will need all the help we can get. What do you have to offer us Sir Druknutt?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2005)

As the group comes upon the tunnel mouth, it appears to be solid and secure.  Luthal does find himself needing to duck a bit as he enters, but other than that, the group follows the two kobolds in without any problems.  Druknutt turns back and answers Kolarred's question.

'Offer you?  What you need?  We can get you to the temple.  One day of travel.  Save yourself two days from going the long way.  We can also restock your food and water.  That would be good, yes?  When you speak to Fr'seressulr, he might have more... but the Infermo Clan lives simply, yes?  Yes.  When we reach the clan village, if you need some specifics, look around.  Ask.  We are accomodating people who will help you, but you need to know what you want to know and need.'

The group journeys through the tunnels for about an hour or two, passing the occasional outpost, guard station, and branching off.  Torches lines the rough hewn walls, and after a while you all notice that perhaps every fourth torch isn't real fire, but rather Continual Flame.  Finally, the group empties out into a rather large cavern, wherein are dozens upon dozens of tents, wooden shacks, and the occasionally stone building.  You all see hundreds of kobolds walking all throughout this small village going about their daily business.  The cavern is probably about fifty or sixty feet high, it slightly rises at the far end about 300 feet away, and up at that end you see a very large (perhaps thirty foot high) statue of a dragon.  It is standing on it's hind legs, it's wings spread wide, and it's arms outstretched.  It looks very intimidating from this perspective across the cavern.  However, everything else seems very soothing as the kobolds all move and act like any other peaceful creature might, and a number of them nod and smil in your direction as they pass you.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2005)

Kolarred nods politely back to all friendly creature, trying to be as friendly as possible. He lets his host guide him. Unless he feels threathen by one of those creature he will stay friendly. 

OOC sense motive +7

"What else do you know about this temple, Sir Druknutt. Or perhaps you know someone in your village who might also know a things or two about this temple. "

Kolarred will also carefully observe the imposing statue and tries to identify it. 
OOC Untrained knowledge check +1, unless nobility and royalty where He got a +6

If he can't identify it, he will turns towards the kobold and say with amazement. "What an impressive piece of art, was it done by a member of your tribe. The person who carved it was a real artist."


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Luthal stays low while he walks through the caverns and tunnels, a bit uncomfortable with being underground. He has nothing to say to the kobolds during the journey and is content to let Kolarred take the lead.

ooc: I'm back.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 18, 2005)

'The temple?  No, we stay away from the temple.  Bad place is the temple, with evil men.'

Druknutt continues walking the group forward through the village, and Kolarred is reminded that the group has a bunch of paperwork and maps describing the temple and some of it's passwords and passageways.  These were given to the group by Marta D'Orien.

Druknutt looks up at the large dragon statue when Kolarred mentions it.

'Ah!  Yes!  We honor Fr'seressulr!  Many of our sculpters spent many years creating this honor!  It is a great honor!  You like it?'
He leads the three of you to a large fire pit towards the back of the cavern where a large amount of tables and benches are set up and the smells of roasting meats comes wafting towards you.  He brings you into the communal eatery and motions for you all to sit down.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Luthal sits gingerly on one of the small benches and digs into the food with relish. _I might not care fer these runts, but I'll eat their food sure enough._


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 19, 2005)

Zook takes a seat beside Luthal keeping an eye with the soroundings, and eating with measure.
"the honor is great indeed" "the temple was also made by your people?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2005)

Druknutt looks at Zook with horror.

'THE TEMPLE OF THE BLOOD MEN?!? NO!  NO NO NO!  WE WOULD NOT MAKE SUCH AN EVIL PLACE!'

He then turns away from the changeling to go back to speaking with Kolarred.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2005)

Kolarred nods as the Kobold describe the statue. He quickly realises that the contact of the kobold is not another kobold but the dragon. 

_"Having a dragon on your side usually help"_

Kolarred turns back towards the Kobold. "I am correct Sir to assume that you were planning on bringning us to Fr'seressulr? That would be a great honor for us"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2005)

'Yes yes... you must speak with him.  He needs many things.  Many things that you can give him.  This is your payment for a fast path to the temple.  Are you ready?  Have you finished eating?  Anything else you need before we leave and go see him?'

The kobold stands up ready to lead you on if you are ready.  However, as you've sat and ate, you realize that you are probably nearing time to make camp anyway, and this area (with all the tents and buildings) probably would be more comfortable than lying on the hard rocks in the tunnels leading to the temple.


----------



## Bobitron (May 26, 2005)

Luthal stands and stretches his long limbs. "Up to you, Kolarred. Looks about time to take a nap, if you ask me."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 27, 2005)

Zook glances first at Luthal then on Kolarred waiting someone else to make a decision.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2005)

Kolarred looks around him trying to detect the presence of evil among their new found friends during the supper.

As he finishes his meal he looks at the kobold and asks. "It would be an honor for us to meet with Fr'seressulr, but how far is it from here. The day was quite difficult and we wouldn't want to overexert howself with another long walk.

Kolarred looks at the kobold waiting to see what he will answer.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2005)

'It would not be a far walk from here.  An hour at the most.  He is on the path to the blood temple, although the temple is many hours further on past.  Are you ready to meet him now?  We would be honored if you would stay here and rest, as you all look tired.  Would you prefer to see him now, or rest first and then see him as you pass on the way to the temple of the blood men?'

Kolarred still senses no evil in the kobolds around him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Kolarred turns towards his compagnion.

"Friends, do you feel strong enough to continue or you would rather stop and rest. I personally would continue but I wouldn't want to push anyone here"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 1, 2005)

Zook looks around the table on kobolt and companions "seems to me that time is esential" "i vote for the keeping on" "these persons must not get there before us" "unless you Luthal need to rest"  the changeling glances at the Gnoll.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 2, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Zook looks around the table on kobolt and companions "seems to me that time is esential" "i vote for the keeping on" "these persons must not get there before us" "unless you Luthal need to rest"  the changeling glances at the Gnoll.




"Eh. I'll be fine. I just don't want you softies falling behind." he says with a wink and a sloppy grin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2005)

The group finishes up their meal and gathers their equipment together, while their kobold guide claps his hands in glee.

'Yes!  We are ready!  Fr'seressulr awaits you!  Come!  Come!'

He leads the group down one of the tunnels and you spend the next hour twisting and turning down several different paths.  If Druknutt wasn't so cheerful and helpful as you walked, pointing out landmarks and the like... you would swear he was trying to get you lost with the amount of lefts, rights and curves you take.  Finally, the group crosses an area that Zook is able to tell is heavily trapped (but which you avoid because of both buttons and catches the kobold hits as you walk down the tunnel path), and then the tunnel opens up into a huge cavern.

You've never seen what a dragon's cave might look like... but the chiseled smooth walls, grand ornamentation, and sparkling lights tell you that this could easily be the living space of a dragon... it's that ornate.  However... there is no dragon here.  No dragon's horde here either.  Instead... the entire cavern is empty except for a single table in the very center, with six chairs around it.  Sitting in one facing you appears to be a humanoid of some type.  You are too far away to get an accurate telling of what race he or she is... but you definitely know this is no dragon.  Druknutt smiles wide as he sees the figure across the empty cavern, and points to the table with his hand.

'There!  There he is!  Please... go forth and speak to him... he awaits you!  I will remain outside the cavern for you to finish.  When you are done speaking with him, come out and let me know where you would prefer to go next.  Please!  Enjoy!  Fr'seressulr wishes to speak!'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 8, 2005)

As they crosses the trapped tunnel he bulks Luthal with his elbow "did you see the huge amount of traps this place got?" Luthal where to answer when the roof suddenly raises and both, and even all three gets surprised by the big cavern, the smoothnes of the walls, the lack of a dragon or dragon horde, the odd placement of a table and by the humanoid sitting there.

"wow! what a palce Draknut" "this is indeed a place to be pround of" Zook walks over to the humanoid "greetings!" "my name is Zook" he do not say anything more, glances at Fr'seressulr, waiting for the others to present themselfs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Kolarred slowly approaches the strange humanoid facing him. 

Kolarred stays relaxed and continue to demonstrate a friendly attitute, that last year working for the church isn't completly wasted after all. How many times did he pretend that everything was under control when it wasn't. 

As he approaches he introduces himself. "Lord Fr'seressulr, my name is Kolarred D'hui knight of Dol Arrah"

He waits for the strange creature to answer back. 

OOC Diplomacy +14


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 9, 2005)

Luthal is obviously nervous and uncomfortable, looking about furtively and keeping one hand on his battleaxe. When Zook mentions the traps, Luthal responds quietly. "Yeah, let's just hope they aren't set for us when we try to come back this way."

Once they reach the chamber and stand before the figure, his nerves are at their end. He stands ready to bolt. _I trust you and yer judgement, paladin, but I hope I'm not putting my faith in a bad situation..._


----------

